# دراسة نصية تحليلة لتكوين 21 : 14 وما بعدها، والتعليق على جهالات بعض النصارى



## Molka Molkan (23 مايو 2013)

*كنتُ  قد كتبت رداً على شبهة أثارها بعض الأشخاص، وكانت الشبهة هى شبهة كيفية حمل  هاجر لإسماعيل على الرغم من أنه شاب كبير (هكذا هى الشبهة)، وكان الرد في  الموضوع: الرد على شبهة :هل حملت هاجر إسماعيل على كتفها بالرغم من كبره ؟ هل أخطأ الكتاب المقدس في قصّة طرد هاجر وإبنها إسماعيل ؟،  وإذ بي أجد ما أسماه صاحبه "رداً"، فقرأته وها هو تعليقي عليه، وليس ردي،  لأن الذي كتبه وما يسميه هو "رد"، لم أجد فيه رداً ولا يحتوي على شيء ينبغي  علىّ أن أرد عليه، فقط يحتاج إلى إظهار ما في كلامه هو نفسه لكي يعرف هو  نفسه مستواه الفكري فضلا عن العقلي والعلمي، فدعونا نبدأ..



**ملخص..

يبدأ الموضوع عند قراءة نص ترجمة الفانديك لنص سفر التكوين 21: 14 ويفهم  العضو النصراني طارق من هذا النص أن إبراهيم وضع خبزاً وقربة ماء وإسماعيل  الشاب على كتف أمه هاجر وأن أمه حملته على كتفها مع المأكل والمشرب، فيبدأ  الإستغراب من كيفية أن تحمل إمرأة شاباً في هذا العمر، حيث أن عمر إسماعيل  في هذه الفترة يتراوح بين 14 إلى 17 عاماً تقريباً، فكيف تحمله أمه على  كتفها، هذه هى شبهته، وكان ردنا في عدة محاور، كالآتي:

1. النص لا يقول بأن إبراهيم وضع الطفل على كتف هاجر، بل أنه أعطى لهاجر إبنها إسماعيل.
2. بفرض تماشينا مع المعترض في أن النص يقول بأن إبراهيم وضع إسماعيل على  كتف هاجر، فهذا يتم فهمه مجازياً، بسبب أن الكتاب المقدس مليء بهذه الأوصاف  (والتي ذكرنا بعضها في الموضوع) حيث يتم حمل حقيقية بصورة مجازية على  الكتف، أي حمل مسئوليتها، كحَمل الشعب مثلاً، والسبب الآخر، أن النص بهذه  الصورة لا يتم تفسيره حرفياً كما يقول علماء المسلمين وكما قال صاحب كتاب  الأمانات والإعتقادات، اليهودي، وكما يقول المنطق، فأيهما يختار؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 مايو 2013)

> ولهذا السبب لم يذكرها النصراني عند ايراده للكلام عند الترجمات القديمة .


أمال  أنا قلت أية عن الترجمة السبعينية أيها المريض؟ أليس ما تقوله الآن؟ أم  أني قلت أنها تقول أنها لم تحمله مثلاً؟ أجبنا أيها المريض..

والآن ننتقل لتعليقه على الترجمة السريانية البسيطة..




> ثم عند الترجمة السيريانية المسماه بالبشيتا وعرض عندها ترجمة لمسا والتي تقول :
> 
> And Abraham rose up early in the morning and took bread and a skin containing water and gave them to Hagar, putting them on her shoulder, and the boy; and sent her away. And she departed, and lost her way in the wilderness of Beer-sheba.
> [4]
> ...


والآن تعليقنا..

1. الثلاثة إستشهادات التي أتيت بها لم تترجم  النص! بل قالت أن الترجمة السريانية تقول كما الترجمة السبعينية أن هاجر  وضعت إبنها على كتفيها، ولم يقدم أي كتاب منهم ترجمة للنص، على عكس ما قدمت  أنا، فهو ترجمة للنص كنص، وربما كانت إستشهاداتك تتكلم عن معنى النص  القائل "والولد" وليس ترجمته الحرفية، وهذه هى المشكلة في إستشهاداتك، أنها  ليس بها ترجمة للنص بل رأي لا نعرف هل هو بناء على حرفية النص أم على فهم  الكتاب له.

2. نحن الآن نتكلم عن "النص" وليس "المعنى" فم بتأجيل الحديث في معناه إلى  أن ننهي الحديث من النص، لانه من غير المعقول ان تناقش المعنى قبل النص  الذي يعطينا المعنى!

3. لو كان هؤلاء المستشهد بهم يقصدون أن النص يقول نصياً أن "هاجر حملت  إسماعيل على كتفيها" فقد أخطأوا، والدليل هو النص نفسه كما سنبين حالاً  وكما ترجم لمزا النص، وأما إن كانوا يقصدون أن "مـــعــنــى" النص القائل  "والولد" هو عطف على "الحمل" وليس على "الإعطاء" فهذا رأيهم وهم أحرار فيه  ولا قيمة له عندي في الترجيح لأنه مجرد رأي ننقاشه أصلاً.

4. ماذا يقول النص؟
يقول النص:


*ܘܩ̇ܕܡ ܐܒܪܗܡ ܒܨܦܪܐ. ܘܢܣ̣ܒ ܠܚܡܐ ܘܪܩܒܐ ܕܡ̈ܝܐ ܘܝܗ̣ܒ ܠܗܓܪ. ܘܣܡ ܥܠ ܟܬܦܗ̇ ܘܠܛܠܝܐ ܘܫܕܪܗ̇ ܘܐܙ̣ܠܬ. ܘܛܥ̣ܬ ܒܡܕܒܪܐ ܕܒܪܫܒܥ.*

* وترجمته الحرفية:*

*وقدم إبراهيم باكراً، وأخذ خبزاً وجرّة ماء وأعطى لهاجر، ووضع على كتفها والولد وأرسلها وغادرت** وضلّت ببرية برشبع.*

*والجزء محل الدراسة (الملون بالأحمر) هو كما ترجمه لمزا أيضاً وهذا طبيعي ومنتظر إذ أن النص فعلاً يقول بهذا حرفياً، وعلى المعترض أن يترجم النص بنفسه ويرينا من أين سيأتي بأن النص يقول أن هاجر وضعت الولد على كتفها حرفياً! فهذا مما ليس في النص، لكن ربما فهم هؤلاء المعلقين هذا من خلال عطف "**ܠܛܠܝܐ" على "**ܣܡ"، وهذا هو محل النقاش أصلاً..*

*والآن السؤال المعتاد: إستخرج لي من النص حرفياً أن هاجر وضعت الولد على كتفها!


والغريب أن هذا الترتيب هو نفسه الترتيب العبري:

*
וַיַּשְׁכֵּם אַבְרָהָם בַּבֹּקֶר וַיִּקַּח־לֶחֶם וְחֵמַת מַיִם וַיִּתֵּן אֶל־הָגָר שָׂם עַל־שִׁכְמָהּ וְאֶת־הַיֶּלֶד וַיְשַׁלְּחֶהָ וַתֵּלֶךְ וַתֵּתַע בְּמִדְבַּר בְּאֵר שָׁבַע׃

*وهو نفسه ما قالته الترجمات التي وضعتها!:*

14 And Abraham rose up early in the  morning, and took bread, and a flask of water, and gave it to Hagar,  putting it on her shoulder—*and the child*, and sent her away. And she departed, and wandered about in the wilderness of Beer-sheba. 
DARBY

14 And Abraham rose up early in the  morning, and took bread and a bottle of water, and gave it unto Hagar,  putting it on her shoulder, *and gave her the child*, and sent her away. And she departed, and wandered in the wilderness of Beer-sheba. 
ASV

14 So Abraham rose early in the  morning and took bread and a bottle of water and gave them to Hagar,  putting them on her shoulders, *and he sent her and the youth away*. And she wandered on [aimlessly] and lost her way in the wilderness of Beersheba. 
AMP

14 And Abraham rose up early in the  morning, and took bread, and a bottle of water, and gave it unto Hagar,  putting it on her shoulder, *and the child*, and sent her away: and she departed, and wandered in the wilderness of Beer-sheba. 
AV 1873

14 So Abraham rose up early in the morning—and took bread and a skin of water and gave unto Hagar,—putting them on her shoulder *and the child* and sent her forth,—so she went her way and wandered, in the desert of Beer-sheba. 
EMPH

14 So Abraham rose early in the morning and took bread and a skin of water and gave it to Hagar, putting it on her shoulder, *along with the child*, and sent her away. And she departed and wandered in the wilderness of Beersheba. 
ESV

14 So Abraham rose early in the morning and took bread and a skin of water and gave it to Hagar, putting it on her shoulder, *along with the child*, and sent her away. And she departed and wandered in the wilderness of Beersheba.
ESV OT Rev. Int.

14 Avraham started-early in the  morning, he took some bread and a skin of water and gave them to  Hagar—placing them upon her shoulder—*together with the child* and sent her away. She went off and roamed in the wilderness of Be’er-Sheva. 
Five Books of Moses

14 Early the next morning Abraham took bread and a container of water and gave them to Hagar, putting them on her shoulder. *He also gave her the boy*and sent her on her way. So she left and wandered around in the desert near Beersheba. 
GW

14 Early in the morning Abraham got up, took bread and a waterskin, ⌊put them⌋ on Hagar’s shoulders, *and sent her and the boy away*. She left and wandered in the Wilderness of Beer-sheba. 
HCSB

14 So Abraham rose up in the morning, and taking bread and a bottle of water, put it upon her shoulder, *and delivered the boy*, and sent her away. And she departed, and wandered in the wilderness of Bersabee. 
D-R

14 Avraham got up early in the morning, took bread and a skin of water and gave it to Hagar, putting it on her shoulder, *and the child*; then he sent her away. After leaving, she wandered in the desert around Be’er-Sheva. 
CJB

14 And Abraham rose up early in the  morning, and took bread, and a bottle of water, and gave it unto Hagar,  putting it on her shoulder, *and the child*, and sent her away: and she departed, and wandered in the wilderness of Beer-sheba. 
KJV

14 And Abraham rose up early in the  morning, and took bread, and a bottle of water, and gave it unto Hagar,  putting it on her shoulder, *and the child*, and sent her away: and she departed, and wandered in the wilderness of Beersheba. 
KJV

14 So Abraham got up early the next  morning, prepared food for the journey, and strapped a canteen of water  to Hagar’s shoulders *and sent her away with their son*. She walked out into the wilderness of Beersheba, wandering aimlessly.
The Living Bible

14 Abraham got up early the next morning, got some food together and a canteen of water for Hagar, put them on her back *and sent her away with the child*. She wandered off into the desert of Beer-sheba. 
The Message

14 Early in the morning Abraham took some food and a skin of water and gave them to Hagar. He put them on her shoulders, *gave her the child*, and sent her away. So she went wandering aimlessly through the wilderness of Beer Sheba. 
NET


14 So Abraham rose early in the  morning, and took bread and a skin of water, and gave them to Hagar,  putting them on her shoulder, *and gave her the boy*, and sent her away. And she departed, and wandered about in the wilderness of Beersheba.
NASB

14 So Abraham rose early in the  morning and took bread and a skin of water and gave them to Hagar,  putting them on her shoulder, *and gave her the boy*, and sent her away. And she departed and wandered about in the wilderness of Beersheba. 
NASB95


14 Early the next morning Abraham got  some food and a bottle of water. The bottle was made out of animal  skin. He gave the food and water to Hagar. He placed them on her  shoulders. *Then he sent her away with the boy*. She went on her way and wandered in the desert of Beersheba. 
NIrV

14 Early the next morning Abraham took some food and a skin of water and gave them to Hagar. He set them on her shoulders *and then sent her off with the boy*. She went on her way and wandered in the Desert of Beersheba. 
NIV

14 Early the next morning Abraham took some food and a skin of water and gave them to Hagar. He set them on her shoulders *and then sent her off with the boy*. She went on her way and wandered in the desert of Beersheba.
NIV - Anglicised

14 Early the next morning Abraham took some food and a skin of water and gave them to Hagar. He set them on her shoulders *and then sent her off with the boy*. She went on her way and wandered in the desert of Beersheba. 
NIV84


14 So Abraham rose early in the morning, and took bread and a skin of water; and putting it on her shoulder, *he gave it and the boy to Hagar*, and sent her away. Then she departed and wandered in the Wilderness of Beersheba. 
NKJV

14 So Abraham got up early the next morning, prepared food and a container of water, and strapped them on Hagar’s shoulders. *Then he sent her away with their son*, and she wandered aimlessly in the wilderness of Beersheba.
NLT

14 So Abraham rose early in the morning, and took bread and a skin of water, and gave it to Hagar, putting it on her shoulder, *along with the child*, and sent her away. And she departed, and wandered about in the wilderness of Beer-sheba. 
NRSV

14 So Abraham rose early in the morning, and took bread and a skin of water, and gave it to Hagar, putting it on her shoulder, *along with the child*, and sent her away. And she departed, and wandered about in the wilderness of Beer-sheba.
NRSVCE

And Abraham rose up early in the  morning, and took bread and a bottle of water, and gave it unto Hagar,  putting it upon her shoulder, *and the child*, and sent her away. And she departed, and wandered in the wilderness of Beersheba. 
The Numerical Bible, Vol. 1: The Pentateuch

14 So Abraham rose early in the morning, and took bread and a skin of water, and gave it to Hagar, putting it on her shoulder, *along with the child*, and sent her away. And she departed, and wandered in the wilderness of Beer-sheba.
RSV

14 So Abraham rose early in the morning, and took bread and a skin of water, and gave it to Hagar, putting it on her shoulder, *along with the child*, and sent her away. And she departed, and wandered in the wilderness of Beer-sheba.
RSVCE

14 Early next morning Abraham took some bread and a skin of water, and gave them to Hagar. He placed them over her shoulder, *together with the child*, and sent her away. And she wandered about in the wilderness of Beer-sheba. 
Tanakh

14 Early the next morning Abraham took some food and a skin of water and gave them to Hagar. He set them on her shoulders *and then sent her off with the boy*. She went on her way and wandered in the Desert of Beersheba.
TNIV

14 And Abraham riseth early in the  morning, and taketh bread, and a bottle of water, and giveth unto Hagar  (placing it on her shoulder), *also the lad*, and sendeth her out; and she goeth on, and goeth astray in the wilderness of Beer-Sheba;
YLT
 
​ 
وهو ما إعترض عليه وظل يضع ترجمات عربية للكلمات مثل together و along with وكأن هذه هى المشكلة!
والآن، قل لي، هل النص يقول حرفياً "والولد" في العبرية والسريانية، أم  يقول حرفياً أن هاجر وضعت الولد على كتفها؟ مع إستخراج النصين...


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 مايو 2013)

> الا وهو ان الترجمات  الانجليزية التي تقول بان السيدة المكرمة هاجر لم تحمل  سيدنا ابراهيم  على  كتفها هي الترجمات التي قالت ذلك صراحة مثل ترجمة ASV
> 
> وان ما غير ذلك مخالف له وفي صالح الترجمات التي قالت صراحة انها حملته على كتفها


 
وهنا لي تعليقات لتبيان أن عقله شبه مُدمر داخلياً!

1. ما علاقة أن الترجمة الإنجليزية للنص السرياني يقصد كذا بوجوب أن تقصد الترجمات الإنجليزية الأخرى نفسه هذا الـ"كذا"؟ أنت إنتقلت من التعليق على ترجمة لمزا بالإستشهاد بها إلى معنى التراجم الإنجليزية الأخرى! وهذا خطل عقلي لأنه لا وجوب لذلك، أللهم إلا عدم المنطق الذي تتحدث به.

2. لماذا لم تقل العكس؟ أي لماذا لا يكون العكس هو الصحيح؟ فلماذا إعتبرت أن الترجمات التي قالت حرفياً "وأعطاها الولد" هى فقط التي لم تقل أنه وضعه على كتفها، وما دون ذلك قال بأنه وضعه على كتفها! على الرغم من أن وفقاً "لتهجيصك" هذا يكون الأمر العكسي موجود أيضاً، أي يكون كل ترجمة لم تقل حرفياً أن إبراهيم وضع الولد على كتفها تكون قد قالت بأنه "أعطاها الولد"!!

3. كل من النص العبري والسرياني والترجمات الإنجليزية التي وضعتها تترجم هذا الجزء إلى العطف، مثل "والولد" والإختلاف بيننا في هل هذا العطف هو للإعطاء لهاجر أم للوضع على كتفها، فمادمت لم تقدم أدلة تفيد أو تنفي ذلك فأنت تتكلم خارج النقاش....





> ثم يقوم هذا النصراني بعد ذلك بجهالة افظع من سابقتها بالنسبة لأولويات عرض النصوص .


أتذكرها  جيداً تلك التي خلطت فيها بين إستخدام الترجمات في النقد النصي وبين  إستخدامها في المعنى، نعم أتذكرها وأتذكر تربيتي لك أعلاه...




> فبعد ان ترك  السبعينية وبدأ باللاتينية ثم تلاهما بالسيريانية ، نجده الآن  وفي النهاية  يختمم بالعرض العبري للنص الذي يقول المنهج العلمي انه على رأس  الأولوية *بالنسبة لعرض الشواهد النصية* .


مرة أخرى يتكلم هذا المخلوق عن "الشواهد النصية"! ألم أقل لكم أنه حافظ مش فاهم!!؟
نعذره، فهو نصراني جاهل!


ولكن، لكي نقدم خدمة 7 نجوم لحضراتكم، دعوني أريكم كم أنه  فعلاً وبدون أدنى تحامل مني، أنه فاقد للوعي وعقله به مرض، أنظروا ماذا  يقول لي:





> والامر لم ينتهي عند ذلك ، بل اننا نجده يقوم بعمل شيء غريب ، الا وهو عرض  النص العبري من متني مخطوطي ليننجراد ومخطوط حلب – الذي يسميه أليبو – *مع  ان الموضوع لا يتعلق بنقد نصي على الاطلاق ولم يتكلم احد في اصالة النص* .


هل رأيتم أنه بعدما تكلم في "ترتيب الشواهد النصية" تذكر الآن أن الموضوع "لا يتعلق بنقد نصي على الإطلاق"!؟ فماذا أقول لمخلوق بمثل هذا المستوى المعدوم من التفكير؟ إذ أنه طالما لا يتعلق بنقد نصي على الإطلاق، فلما تتكلم في "ترتيب" شواهد نصية؟ 




> بل والأنكى من ذلك انه يقوم بعرض نصين من نفس التقليد ، التقليد الماسوري


وما المشكلة في ذلك؟ قد أخبرتك أنت وصاحبك وأخبرتكما بسبب فعلي لهذا الأمر سابقاً، فهل نسيتما سريعاً؟




> فلست اعلم اي حجة يريد اقامتها من هذا الامر الذي لو كان المنهج العلمي اتجاهه شرقا ، فيكون هذا غرباً .


كان  عليك سؤالي بدلا من حالتك التي يرثى لها، إذ أنك كفاقد للمنهجية تتكلم  كثيراً عن "المنهج العلمي" فأنت تتكلم فيما تحتاج إليه فعلاً..



> ثم ان كانت عبرته من  ذلك الخطل هي جلب نصوص عبرية فلماذا يتوقف عند هاتين  المخطوطتين فقط ، الم  يرشده احد مثلا الى نص يعقوب بن حاييم حتي يزود به  الحصيلة ؟


شكراً، لا أحتاج إلي نصه الآن..




> وبهذه المناسبة اسأله هذا السؤال : ما الفرق بين ابن حاييم وبين النص الماسوري ؟


ولماذا أرد على تشتيت عن الموضوع؟ حيلة ساذجة للهروب من الموضوع..




> الا انني وجدت بديل ذلك جهالة جديدة يتختتم بها *عرض الشواهد النصية* القديمة للنص


مرة أخرى "شواهد نصية"!؟




> انها ترجمة جون ويكليف الانجليزية ، فهذه الترجمة  الانجليزية اصبحت اليوم بفضل اقحاح جهلة النصارى *شاهد نصي قديم* يضع جنبا  الي جنب الشواهد القديمة السبعينية والترجوميم والبشيتا والفولجات .


من قال عن ترجمة ويكلف أنها "شاهد نصي قديم"؟!!!! هل انا قلت لنها "شاهد نصي قديم"؟!! أين هذا الكلام؟

وأنا أعتبرها ترجمة قديمة (ولكن ليست للإستشهاد النصي)! فما الذي يضايقك في ذلك؟





> بدأ النصراني بسوء أدب  في حق اهل العلم – وهذه هي الشيمة – الذين قالوا  حقيقة النص ان السيدة  المكرمة هاجر قد حملت ابنها سيدنا اسماعيل على كتفها ،  إذ وصف هذا التفسير  على انه سوء فهم اذ يقول :


*1. لكي تعرف أنك فعلا لا تفهم، أنا لم أتحدث عن سوء فهم هؤلاء الدارسين أصلاً!، سواء أكان هذا من الأدب أم من سوء الأدب! أنا قلت:*




> قد يسألني البعض ويقول : وماذا عن الترجمات الأخرى ؟ هل تسبب اي ضرر او سوء فهم لدى اي من الأشخاص


*والمعنى** هو هل **مثل الترجمات التي وضعتها أنت لو قرأها شخص سيكون لديه ضرر أو سو**ء** فهم له**ا**؟
وبعد ذلك أجبت بالتفسير، فأين الحديث هنا عمن تسميهم أهل العلم يا من أنت من أهل الجهل؟
هذا لكي تعرف أنك فقط قليل الأدب، وسخ السان، عفن الفكر، مقرف الكلمات!

2. حتى ولو قلت هذا الذي تريده، فما الإشكال في أن يكون لدى أي إنسان سوء فهم؟ هل هذا أيضاً نبي!؟


*


> فهل كان الربانيين اليهود في مدراش راباه يعانون من سوء فهم للنص التوراتي حينما قالوا واكدوا ان السيدة هاجر المكرمة حملت ابنها على كتفها ؟ هل هؤلاء لديهم سوء فهم ؟
> 
> وهل كان لدى نخبة الربانيين اليهود الذين دونت  قراءاتهم وتفسيراتهم في الترجوميم يعانون من سوء فهم للنص التوراتي حينما  قالوا واكدوا ان السيدة هاجر المكرمة حملت ابنها على كتفها ؟ هل هؤلاء  لديهم سوء فهم ؟
> 
> وهل كان لدى اعلام التفسير عند اليهود مثل الرابي شلومو بن اسحاق سوء في للنص التوراتي التوراتي حينما قالوا واكدوا ان السيدة هاجر المكرمة حملت ابنها على كتفها ؟ هل يعاني راشي من  سوء فهم ؟


  والرد من وجوه يا من -فجأةً- صرتم تؤلِهون اليهود!

 1. رد إستنكاري، لا أبداً حاشاهم، دا كلام برضو! دول ناس  لايمك أن يأتي إليهم سوء الفهم من بين يديهم أو من خلفهم.... أو من أمامهم!  دا كلام برضو! تتهم هؤلاء العظام بسوء الفهم!!

2. رد جدلي، نعم يعانون من سوء فهم، فما المشكلة في أن يعانون من سوء فهم؟ هل لديك دليل يرفعهم عن أن يقعوا في سوء فهم؟

3. رد كتابي،ألم يقل الكتاب:

Isa_1:3  الثور يعرف قانيه والحمار معلف صاحبه أما إسرائيل *فلا يعرف*. شعبي *لا يفهم*». 

فإذا كان الكتاب يقول عنهم كذلك فكيف تستشهد بكلامهم؟
(إكتفيت بنص واحد من العهد القديم)


والآن، قد إدعى علينا هذا الشخص أننا ندلس!، وبالطبع لم يثبت كلامه -كالعادة- ولكن، هل تعرفون أنه ينسب لنا ما به لكي يمنع إخوته من النصارى المسلمين عن أن يكشفوا تدليسه؟ نعم أعزائي، سأريكم الآن بأم أعينكم كيف أنه مدلس... فتعالوا بنا لنرى كيف يضحك على إخوته ويصدقونه بلا أي مناقشة!
 

*+ ولكن هل قال ترجوم اونكيلوس أن هاجر حملت إسماعيل على كتفها؟!!

*14  וְאַקדֵים אברהם בְצַפרָא וּנסֵיב לַחמָא וְרוּקבָא דְמַיָא וִיהַב  לְהָגָר שַוִי עַל כִתפַה וְיָת רָביָא וְשַלְחַה וַאֲזַלַת וּטעָת  בְמַדבַר בְאֵר שָבַע׃​ 
الترجمة:*

*وقام إبراهيم باكراً، وأخذ خبزاً وجرَّة ماء وأعطى لهاجر،  ووضع على كتفها والولد (young man) وأرسلها وغادرت وتاهت ببرية برشبع. ​* 
**أين جاء أن هاجر حملت إسماعيل على كتفها؟ *​*
**+ ولكن هل قال ترجوم نيوفيتي أن هاجر حملت إسماعيل على كتفها؟!!
*

 14 ואקדם אברהם בצפרא ונסב לחם וזיק דמיין ויהיב להגר שווי על כתפה וית טליא ושלח יתה ואזלת וטעת במדברא דבארה דשבע׃​ 
والترجمة:
*
*وقام إبراهيم باكراً، وأخذ خبزاً وقربة ماء وأعطى لهاجر، واضعاً على كتفها والولد وأرسلها יתה وغادرت وتاهت ببرية بَر شبع. ​*
**أين جاء أن هاجر حملت إسماعيل على كتفها؟ *​*+ ولكن هل قال الترجوم المنسوب ليوناثان  أن هاجر حملت إسماعيل على كتفها؟!!


*14  ואקדים אברהם בצפרא ונסיב לחמא וקרווא דמיא ויהב להגר שוי על כיתפה וקשר  לה במותנהא לאודועי דאמתא היא וית ריבא ופטרה בגיטא ואזלת ﻿(﻿וטעת﻿) מן  ארחא למדברא דסמיך לבירא דשבע​ 
والترجمة:
وقام إبراهيم في الصباح وأخذ خبزاً وقربة ماء واعطى لهاجر، واضعاً على كتفها، وربط  على وسطها (حقويها) لتُعرف أنها خادمة، والولد، وأرسلها بكتاب طلاق، وذهبت  (وتاهت) من طريق برية قرب דסמיך لبر شبع.


*أين جاء أن هاجر حملت إسماعيل على كتفها؟ 



*​​*كل ما قيل هنا هو ما قيل في الترجمة السريانية البسيطة والنص العبري، ولا يوجد على الإطلاق أن هاجر حملت الطفل على كتفها!، فهل عرفتم كيف يدلس عليكم أحبتي النصارى المسلمين؟


*لقد قال بالحرف الواحد:



> وهل كان لدى *نخبة الربانيين اليهود الذين دونت  قراءاتهم وتفسيراتهم في الترجوميم* يعانون من سوء فهم للنص التوراتي حينما  قالوا واكدوا ان السيدة هاجر المكرمة حملت ابنها على كتفها ؟ هل هؤلاء  لديهم سوء فهم ؟



والآن قد رأينا ثلاثة ترجومات، لا تقول على الإطلاق بأن هاجر الجارية قد حملت إسماعيل على كتفها، فعن أي ترجومات يتكلم؟ 
لماذا لا يرينا أين هى الترجومات التي تقول بما إدعى؟!!!


فلنكمل..


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 مايو 2013)

> وهل كان لدى اعلام التفسير عند اليهود مثل الرابي شلومو بن اسحاق  سوء في للنص التوراتي التوراتي حينما قالوا واكدوا ان السيدة هاجر المكرمة  حملت ابنها على كتفها ؟ هل يعاني راشي من  سوء فهم ؟


والعجيب  أني قد رددت على تفسير راشي في البحث الذي من المفترض أنه قرأه ويرد عليه  الآن، إلا أنه يعيد نفس ما قاله لسد فراغ "هرتلته" التي يسمها بحثاً.. فمتى  سيرد على ما قلته؟






> وهل كان لاوريجانوس  الخصي علم اعلام العلم في  النصرانية واصغر مدير لمدرسة اللاهوت السكندرية  سوء فهم للنص التوراتي  حينما قال واكد ان السيدة هاجر المكرمة حملت ابنها  على كتفها [8]؟  هل  يعاني اوريجان الخصي من سوء فهم ؟


صفحة رقم كام؟ 

بس حلوة أوي "قال وأكد" دي 




> ويدعي كما قلنا انه يردد ذلك خلف ، وان منهم من قال بذلك ، بل وانهم حسموا هذا الامر بهذا ، اذ يقول هذه الكذبة :


جدلاً، أين قلت أن العلماء قالوا بالحمل المجازي؟ (سواء قالوا أم لم يقولوا)!
أنت يلزمك الكثير لكي تفهم..




> مع انه لم يقدم عالم  واحد قال هذه الاكذوبة ان الحمل هنا بمعني انها  تحملت مسؤوليته ، ولن يقدم  في ذلك ولو دليل واحد لانه امر لم يقل به احد من  اهل العلم ، وانما  اختراع شخصي منه ، واختراع ساقط متهاوٍ لا يرقي لان  يتناوله العلماء  اساساً .
> 
> ولذلك نبعد عنه نحن ايضاً ، فنحن لا نتعامل الا مع ما قدمه اهل العلم ، ولا   نتعامل مع رؤى شخصية من عوام النصارى الذين لا يمثلون الا انفسهم ، فلو   قبلنا بذلك لفتحنا على نفسنا بابا كبيراً من الاراء والفتاوى التي ستنهال   علينا من النصارى، الشاذة عن اراء اهل العلم والمتجهة بعيدا عنها في كل حدب   وصوب ، فلكل منهم ايمان غير ايمان صاحبه ، كما يقول شيخنا العلامة احمد   ديدات ان كل نصراني مختلف تماما عن الاخر في هذه الامور .


1. أوردت ما هو أقوى من آراء العلماء!، فلماذا لم تجرؤ أن تتكلم فيهم؟
2. ما تسميه أنت رؤى شخصية تقبله وترفضه بدون دليل، فإن قال الدكتور كذا،  كذا كذا، فيكون كلامه علمي، وإن قال مولكا كذا فيكون رؤية شخصية، هذا على  أساس أن العلماء لا يختلفون مع بعضهم البعض وتسقط نظرياتهم كثيراً بعد  الفحص والدراسة، بالطبع تفكيرك تفكير مريض إنغلاقي للهروب فقط.
3. أنت لا تسوى لدي أي شيء لكي تقبل أو ترفض، أنا أعلمك فقط الصحيح، فإن رفضت فستظل في جهلك الأعمى.
4. ما علاقة التفسير بالإيمان الآن؟ أم كله عندك صابون؟!
5. قل لي، تقول أني لا أمثل إلا نفسي، حسناً سأتغاضى عن معارضتك الآن لوهنك الشديد، ولكن أسألك، هؤلاء العلماء من يمثلون؟!
6. لكي أثبت للجميع أن أنت إلا هارب كبير، ما هى الآراء الكثيرة في هذه الجزئية (أقصد جزئية الحمل فقط)؟ تفضل وضعها لنا...
7. أما الأضحوكة الكبرى التي أسعدتني فعلا، وهى أنك بعدما  قلت أنك سترد على التفسير الرمزي!، لم ترد على شيء بل طعنت في مصدره فقط  (في البحث) ولم ترد عليه بأي شيء!، فهل تعتبر ترك الرد هو رد؟!! ما المانع  أن يكون هذا التفسير صحيحاً؟ هيا، تجرأ وأجبني.. 

الغريب أن هذا المدلس لم يعرض للنصارى إخوته أني قلت:



> التفسير الحرفي ( الصحيح ) :


فهو يعلق على  تفسيري المجازي الذي أربيه فيه وأعلمه أنه لا يقوى أن يصمد أمامنا، ويترك  التفسير الذي كتبت بجانبه بالأحرف أمام عينه كلمة "الصحيح" فهل أصابك  العمى؟



> قلت : وبما انه لا يدل دوما على المادية ، فهناك ايضا دلالة له ايضا على المادية


قلت: إذن هناك دلالة أيضا على الرمزية، وهو الامر الذي ترفضه أنت قاطعاً بأن ليس هناك رمزية في النص، فمن أين لك هذا؟ أعطنا دليل..




> وبالتالي كلامك عن هذه الجزئية لا يصلح لان يكون وحده كافيا لاقامة دليل


ولهذا لم أقدمه وحده، اللهم إلا أن كنت لم تقرأ أو تنسى سريعاً!
فأنا أكدت أن الكاتب يعرف أن إسماعيل كبير، وأعطيت أدلة كثيرة للحمل  المجازي بنصوص حرفية هربت منها، فكيف تقول أن هذا لا يصلح وحده؟ فانا لم  أقله وحده، فلماذا تتكلم عن "وحده"؟

ألأن الحرب خدعة والكذب مسموح به في الحرب؟




> فنصوص العهد القديم بأسرها على ظاهرها ، الا ما قد لحقت به قرينة استوجبت  نقله من حقيقته الي المجاز .


وقد تم فعلا وأعطيتك.. فلماذا لا ترد عليها؟



> وكلامك يقول ان الحمل بالمعني المجازي ليس قائماً على طول الخط ، وهذه هي الحقيقة ، فلما توجبه علينا ؟


كاذب،  أين أوجبته عليك، بل وكيف أوجبه عليك وأنا أقول على التفسير الحرفي أنه هو  التفسير الصحيح؟!!! بربك كيف أوجبته عليك؟ هذه واحدة، أما الثانية فأنت  الذي توجب تفسيرك + تمنع تفسير آخر قائم وهو الرمزي + لا تقبل بأي شيء إلا  أن هاجر حملته على كتفها، فمن الموجب هنا؟ ثالثاً: كما قلت لك، أنت لا قيمة  لك، فأنت خارج حساباتي فلا أوجب عليك شيء، فأنت لا شيء...



> الا يوجد احمال بالمعني الحقيقى المادي ذكرها العهد القديم ؟


نعم..

ولكن، ألا يوجد أحمال بالمعنى الرمزي ذكرها العهد القديم؟

نعم..



> فلنا نحن ايضا  الحق ان نقول ان المعني على حقيقته ولا سبيل لاخراجه عن ذلك



أنت ليس لك الحق في شيء، أنت لا قيمة لك لتقول، خصوصا في كتاب غيرك، فكلامك  معناه أني لي الحق في تفسير كتابك! فهل لي الحق؟ وبإعتبار جوابك تحصيل  حاصل، أي لا قيمة له، فأقول لك أني فعلا لي الحق، وهذا بالنصوص الموحى بها  كما تعتقد أنت..

ولكن للبعض الحق في أن يقول أن المعنى المقصود هو على حقيقته، لكن ليس لهم  الحق في القول بأن لا سبيل لإخراجه عن ذلك، لأن في الجانب المقابل سيقول  الطرف الآخر أن لا سبيل لإخراج النص عن مجازه، ولهذا كان هذا النقاش أصلاً  أيها الشخص!.





> الا اذا  قدمت لنا قرينة تدل على هذا الامر


لا،  ثواني، أولا نؤكد على حقيقة، وهى أنك خارج الحسابات إذ ليس لك في العلم  والتفسير وديني مقام.. فأنت لا أقدم لك قرينة إذ انك لا قيمة لك في  إيماني..


واما عن القرينة، فقد قدمتها ولم تتعرض لها!





> هذه هي القرائن التي استخدمها ليدلل على امر لم يقل به اهل العلم عندهم


لماذا لا ارى ردك عليها؟



> هي في الحقيقة مجرد كلام لا يغني ولا يسمن من جوع ولا يصلح كي نخرج من  اجله اللفظة من صريح اللفظ الي مجازه


قلت: هذا قرار لك، وأنت (مجازاً وجدلاً) خصم في الحوار، فكيف تضع نفسك حكماً؟

قل الحقيقة وهى أنك لا تستطيع نقد أي شيء..







> فنقول ، كيف يمكن لسيدنا ابراهيم عليه السلام ان يقوم بوضع هذه الأحمال الثقيلة وتكديسها على كتف السيدة المكرمة هاجر ، وهي انثى دون ان يشرك ابنه معها في رفع هذا الحمل ؟


أولاً: أليس هذا ما قلته أنا بنفسي:




> بالإضافة إلى ما قدمناه من نصوص ودلائل تؤكد إستعمال نفس المعنى أي  " الحمل " للمجاز وليس للحقيقة ، سوف نقوم الآن بإيضاح سبب آخر وهو  إستحالة الحمل نفسه ، بكلمات آخرى ، حسب الآية المقدسة فأن إبراهيم وضع  الخبز و قربة الماء ، بالإضافة إلى الولد ( على حد رؤيتهم ) فكيف  لإمرأة في كل الكون أن تحمل هذه الأشياء على الكتف فقط ؟ ، نعرف أن الكتف  مكون من جزئين ، يسار ويمين ، فما هو الوضع الذي ستحمل فيه هاجر شاب عمره  بين ( 14 و 17 ) عام بالإضافة إلى الخبز وقربة الماء على كتفها ؟! ، حاولوا  أن تتخيلوا منظر لإمراة بأي صورة تحمل شاباً عمره 16 عام مثلاً واخبروني  هل ستستطيع حمله لمدة دقيقة واحدة ام سيختل توازنها ؟! ،  الشيء الغريب هنا ، هو ، لماذا من يضع إبراهيم من الأساس إسماعيل على كتف  هاجر ؟! والغريب الآخر ، كيف لإبراهيم في هذا السن ( أكبر من 100 عام ) أن  يحمل شاباً في هذا العمر ( 17 عاماً ) ويضعه بثبات على كتف أمه ؟! ، فوق كل هذا لا تنسوا أنه وضع الخبز والماء على كتفها أيضاً فكيف ستحمل كل هذا على كتفيها ؟! أريدكم أن تتخيلوا المنظر بدقة ! ،  من هنا كله ومن سابقه نعرف تماما لماذا يتم حمل الأمر على المجاز بكل قوة ،  المشكلة ليست في كل هذا بل في عقل أخينا المسلم الذيعندما تخبره بكل هذا ،  لا يعود ويقول أن هذه الآية تحمل على المجاز بل تراه يقول لك أن هذا دليل  على التحريف ! ولا أعلم أي تحريف ، فمن البديهي أن عندما نبحث في أمر نبحث  في هل يمكن أن يكون صحيحاً أم لا يمكن ، وعندما يكون " لا يمكن " بشكل قطعي  ( وهذا غير حاصل ) يبدأ في إدعاء التحريف ! مع ان إدعاء التحريف في حد  ذاته يلزمه المحُرف عنهُ ، فلا يعقل أن كل انسان تواجهة صعوبة في فهم  الآيات أن يقول انها محرفة ! فالكتاب المقدس له آلاف السنين ويحدثنا عن  فترات قديمة جداً وعادات وطرق واساليب لا يعرفها إلا من يدرس بقلبٍ صافٍ  بدون أغراض مسبقة.


فهل أفقت الآن من غيبوبتك فجأة؟

ثانياً: الإجابة بسيطة،

1. أي أحمال تقصد بالضبط؟ بالتأكيد هنا الأحمال: الخبز وقربة الماء، ولا أعرف ما المشكلة أن تحمل إمرأة خبزاً وقربة ماء!! هل تظن أن قربة الماء هى بحيرة ناصر مثلاً؟ أم تظن أن الخبز هو مخبز؟!! أقصد أن ما هى الغرابة المنطقية لكي تسأل سؤال كهذا؟ أنت كمن يسأل، كيف يحمل شاب، موبايل!، فهل هذا مستغرب لكي تسأله بهذه الصورة؟

2. النص لم يقل أن إبراهيم لم يضع على إسماعيل إبن الجارية شيء، هو فقط تحدث عن الجارية هاجر، هل ترى أنه نفى أو أكّد أي حمل لإسماعيل؟

3. طالما سؤالك تضعه في صيغة منطقيه، وهى منه براء، فنظرا لتفاهة سؤالك في الشق المنطقي سيكون جوابي الإستنكاري، فلتفترض أي سبب، مثل أن يكون إسماعيل في مرض شديد، لدرجة أن النصوص بعد ذلك تقول أن هاجر جلست بعيدا تنظر الولد يموت، وظلت هى لا تشعر بهذا التعب، ومن هنا ينبغي أن نفهم أن إسماعيل كان لديه مرض، لأنه بالطبع أقوى جسدياً من أمه الجارية، عندما يضعف القوي لدرجة الموت، ولا تضعف الضعيفة (الجارية) فهنا لابد أن يكون هناك خلل ما في إسماعيل يمكن فرضه مرضاً.


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 مايو 2013)

> فهل من المعقول هذا خصوصا لو علمنا ان مجموع الاحمال التي وضعت غليها لا تقل عن 20 كيلو جراماً .


واو!! حقيقي، مذهل، ممتاز! أنت إمتحنت IQ قبل كدا؟!!

أولا: من أين لك هذا الرقم؟ المكتوب هو قربة ماء وخبز، فكيف وصلت لهذا الرقم؟

ثانياً: جدلاً، فلتفترض ما تفترض بدون دليل، دعني أريك شيء..















أقول لك؟ أعملك نفسك مش شايف،،،






بس هل مش شايف برضو:























طبعاً الأحمال دي لا تتعدي 0.2 جرام، صح؟!!!





> بينما يقف بجوارها ابنها اسماعيل ولم يتحمل من هذا الوزن ولو ذرة منه




طبعا أقرأ كلامي اللي فات عشان ما أكررش تاني، بس مين قال لك أنه لم يحمل؟!! الكتاب قال كدا؟ ولا أنت بتعتبر عدم القول هو قول بعدم الحمل؟!!





> فليقنعنا عاقل كيف لا يشترك سيدنا اسماعيل عليه السلام  مع امه في حمل هذه الاحمال ويصوره الكتاب بانه خارج الصورة تماما




أين قال الكتاب أنه لم يشترك؟ وكيف هو خارج الصورة وهو مذكور ذوما في النصوص؟




> وان  سيدنا ابراهيم قام بتكديس الاحمال كلها فوق بعضها على كتف السيدة المكرمة  هاجر




كلامك به ألفاظ توحي بأنك مدلس، فأن أحمال هذه التي قام إبراهيم بتكديسها؟ قربة ماء وخبز؟ هذه هى الأحمال ال****ة؟!!

أنت كنت بتشيل شنطة في المدرسة ولا لأ؟




> دون ان يشرك ابنه القوي في مساعدة امه في حمل هذه الاشياء




1. من قال أنه لم يشركه؟
2. قلنا بإفتراض، أين رده؟





> علاوة   على طبيعة هذه الاماكن التي يكون فيها الرجل هو عماد الحياة لاسرته –   المسؤول عن جلب الطعام والمنوط بالاعمال التي تتطلب القوة والصيد ...


لم أعرف أن هؤلاء الرجاء لم يكونوا يمرضون!




> ولذلك فلا يوجد  الا تفسير واحد منطقي لذلك وهو ما قالت به كتب اليهود  التراثية ومفسريهم  واحبارهم ، وهو ان سيدنا اسماعيل عليه السلام كان خارج  هذا المشهد تماماً  اذ لم يكن مدركاً ما حوله بسبب الحمى التي قد اصيب بها


1. طبعا أنا رديت على الفيلم الهندي اللي عملته، بكل سهولة، بس برضو مش هاسيب لك أي فكرة بدون طحن.
2. يوجد تفاسير كثيرة لأن الامر ليس فيه نص، فلم يذكر الكتاب أن  إسماعيل إبن الجارية لم يحمل شيء، هذه واحدة، ثانياً، بفرض أنه لم يحمل  شيء، فإن هذه الأحمال ليست ثقيلة بهذا الشكل الذي تصوره، ثالثا، لا يوجد نص يقول أن إسماعيل إبن الجارية كان لديه حمى!




> بعدما نظرته السيدة المكرمة سارة زوج سيدنا ابراهيم ،



أين ذكر الكتاب أن سارة جاءت في المشهد أصلاً؟ 
أمرك غريب وعجيب!!
تقول عن إسماعيل أنه كان خارج المشهد وهو المذكور فيه بكثافة شديدة، وتقوم بإدخال سارة وهى التي لم تظهر في الصورة خلال ترحيل الجارية هاجر وإبنها!

هو أنت بتفترض أي حاجة وخلاص؟




> واذا كان ذلك كذلك فهو امر مقبول تماماً



ولكن إذا كان ذلك ليس كذلك، فهو ليس له وزن لنناقشه!





> فكيف سيقوم بحمل عدة احمال اضافة ويسير بها في  الصحراء ، فالمحموم اصلا لابد ان يحمل ويُمضَى به لا ان يخطو هو بقديمه



كنت أعرف أنك تلف على هذه النقطة، ولكن مهلاً، فلن أترك لك شيء إلا وسأطحنه تفنيداً،،،

منذ قليل تستغرب جدا وتقول أن كيف لهاجر أن تحمل قرابة الـ 20 كيلو!!! والآن لا تستغرب أن تحمل هاجر الـ 20 كيلو + وزن إسماعيل!!


يعني صعب أنها تحمل 20 كيلو وسهل تحمل حوالي 120 كيلو مثلاً، صح؟ مش هو دا المنطق الجميل بتاعك؟!!!

وبعد كدا تقول أن مافيش دليل لحمل النص على المجاز؟ أليست هذه قرينة بحد ذاتها؟

أليس إستغرابك انت نفسه قرينة؟


ألن تتخلصوا من التحيز الأعمى؟



أنظروا يا أعزائي، سأقتبس من كلامه إقتباسين لأريكم ما هو نوع هذه الـ"عقول" التي نتكلم معها وكيف يفكرون:

الأقتباس الأول:




> فنقول ، *كيف* يمكن لسيدنا ابراهيم عليه السلام ان يقوم بوضع هذه *الأحمال الثقيلة وتكديسها *على كتف السيدة المكرمة هاجر ، *وهي انثى* دون ان يشرك ابنه معها في رفع هذا الحمل ؟
> 
> فهل من المعقول هذا خصوصا لو علمنا ان *مجموع الاحمال التي وضعت غليها لا تقل عن 20 كيلو جراماً* .


الإقتباس الثاني:



> ولذلك *فحمل سيدنا اسماعيل* على كتف السيدة المكرمة  هاجر *امر طبيعي جدا* في مثل هذه الظروف .


فيبدو أنه يعتقد أن عندما نضيف وزن إسماعيل لهذه الأوزان فأن الوزن الإجمالي سيقل! أي أنه وزن بالسالب!

ربنا يكملك بعقلك!




> - ثانياً   : كيف لشاب عنده نصيب من الفطرة التي فطر  الله عليها عباده الا وهي حب  وتكريم الام ، ان يرى امه ترى كل هذه الاحمال  ويسكت ويتركها تحمل كل هذا  وتسير .


هى طالبة معاك مشاعر أمومة؟ ، طيب بهذه المناسبة أهدي إليك:

[YOUTUBE]fFyPQlW9hpo[/YOUTUBE]

جد شوية.. :spor2:

1. نعمل أية لو كان هو أخلاقه كدا وطبعه كدا.
2. قلنا وقلت أنه من الممكن أن يكون مريض!






> -  ثالثا : طبيعة هذه الرحلات من هذا النوع التي قام  بها سيدنا اسماعيل  والسيدة امه تتطلب اقتسام القوت والمؤن فيما بينهم طول  فترة السير ، الا  ان الكتاب قد اخبرنا بشيء غريب جدا  بخصوص هذه النقطة ، الا وهو نفاذ  الماء فقط ، وليس الماء والطعام الذي كان  معهم ، ولم يات بذكر للطعام ، مع  ان الطبيعي هو ان يكون استنزاف المؤن  متوازياً لكل من الماء والطعام ،  الا ان الكتاب يخبرنا بنفاذ الماء فقط .


دا اية علاقته بموضوعنا دا؟

ومع ذلك نريك كيف يكون طحن ردك:

1. الكتاب لم يقل أن الخبز لم ينفذ! فمن أين أتيت بـ" نفاذ الماء فقط" هذه؟
2. يمكن أن يكونوا هم شربوا أكثر من الجوع، ففي الحر معروف أن الإنسان يحتاج لتناول الماء أكثر لتعويض ما يخرج من السوائل في هذه الطقس، فلو رأيت مباراة كرة قدم ستجد اللاعبين يشربون ولا تجدهم يأكلون.
3. من قال لك أن الإستنزاف! من الطبيعي أن يكون متساويا؟
4. يمكن أن تكون كمية الماء أقل من كمية الخبز بالنسبة لهما.
5. سيبك أنت، المهم، سمعت الأغنية ولا لأ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 مايو 2013)

> ثم يخبرنا بعد ذلك بشيء اغرب من هذا ، الا وهو تأثر  سيدنا اسماعيل فقط بهذا  الامر ، فقد صور الكتاب هذا وبين ان سيدنا  اسماعيل قد ساءت حالته جدا حتى  ظنت السيدة امه انه على شفا الموت ، بينما  هي ما زالت في قوتها وفي  احتمالها وتماسكها ، فقد ألقته على الارض وذهبت  بعد ذلك مسافة كي لا تراه  وهو يموت ، وهو امر عجيب جدا .


ليه عجيب؟ قلنا أنه من الجائز أن يكون مريض!





> الا  ان الكتاب يصوره  على مرحلة قاربت الموت نتيجة نفاذ المياه ،


أين هذا الربط بين نفاذ الماء ونتيجته "قرب الموت" في الكتاب؟








> فمن  المعروف ان الشخص المحموم لابد له من استخدام المياه للحد من ارتفاع  درجة  حرارته ، مما يتطلب استخدام الماء بغزارة وبطريقة اكثر ، وهو ما عبر  عنه  الكتاب بنفاذ الماء قبل نفاذ الغذاء



1. لم يقل الكتاب أن الماء نفذ قبل الغذاء.
2. الإحتياج للماء يكون أكثر كلما فقد الإنسان سوائل من جسمه، بغض النظر عن إن كان محموما أم لا.
3. لا يوجد دليل أنه كان محموماً..





> وترك المحموم هكذا بدون  اي محاولات تخفيض لحرارته او تلطيف لها يعرضه للموت  والهلاك سريعاً ، وهو  ما يدل عليه النص فعلا ، اذ يصور ان الماء قد فرغ ،  وساءت حالة سيدنا  اسماعيل بشدة ، حتي كان قاب قوسين او ادنى من الوفاة ،  وهو ما احسته  السيدة امه وكانت فاقدة الامل في نجاته ، فلا يوجد اي قطرة  ماء ، فماذا  تفعل غير ان تجلس بعيداً تنتظر موته .


شوف إزاااااي!!




> - رابعاً : لو نظرنا الي صيغة النص فسنجده   مستمرا في اخراج سيدنا اسماعيل خارج الصورة وخارج اللعبة تماما ، فلا  حديث  له الا بصورة فردية فقط عن السيدة المكرمة هاجر عليها السلام فقط.


1. كيف هذا؟!! ضع لنا النصوص التي ذكرت فيها هاجر الجارية ولم يذكر فيها إسماعيل مع وجوب ذكره.
2. ما علاقة هذا بالموضوع؟





> ولكن ما يصوره النص يدل  على عكس ذلك تماماً ، فهو يدل على انه لا شاب  ولا غير عاقل ، بل كالطفل  الصغير يقتاد الي اي مكان توجهه اليه امه


مسألة عمره قد حسمناها بالنصوص نفسها وبالشواهد التي تقول عنها أنت أدلة، فهذا الكلام هو خطل منك لا قيمة له حتى لتركه!

هل معنى عدم ذكر النص لإسم إسماعيل أنه كان طفلاً وليس شاباً؟ ما العلاقة  بين أن يذكر إسمه أو لا يذكر وبين أنه عمره صغير أو كبير؟ لماذا تلزم ذكره؟
لو ذكر إسماعيل فهو قد ذكر أمه معه سابقاً لذا فالإرسال سيكون لهما، ولا  حاجة لذكرهما، ولو ذكر أمه سيكون الإرسال لهما لأنه ذكر أن إسماعيل مع أمه  سابقاً، فلماذا تريد أن يظل يذكرهما دائماً؟

أمه هى المسئولة عنه، كما يرسلك أباك أنت وأخيك الكبير فيقول له "روح هات  لي كذا كذا" وتكون أنت معه! فهل يلزم أن يكتب أنه أرسل إسماعيل وأمه؟





> ولم  تظهر عليه في النص اي مظاهر ادراك او شخصية شاب في هذا السن او بالوصف ،  فيقول نص التكوين
> 
> וישלחה ותלך ותתע במדבר באר שבע
> 
> ...


1. إزاي يعني تظهر عليه أي مظاهر إدراك؟ هو لازم كل نص يكون فيه "إبن الجارية شاااااب"؟
2. هو أرسلها وذهبت وتاهت ...إلخ، فين هنا انه ليس شاب؟
3. ما لزوم ترجمة النص من العبري؟  ألم تكن الفانديك مثلا كفيلة بأن توصل  من خلالها هنا نفس هذا المعنى الذي أوصلته من العبرية؟ أم أنها منظرة فارغة  فقط؟




> والكلام مدلوله واضح وصريح ، فالنص يقول وارسلها ، وذهب ، وتاهت
> 
> ولم يقل فارسلهم ، وذهبوا ، وتاهوا



وأيضا لم يقل :
فأرسلها وحدها، وذهبت وحدها، وتاهت وحدها!!

أية اللي استفدناه من هذه الفزلكة الفارغة منك؟ يمكنني تفنيد كل ما تقول!

وأين هنا مظاهر أنه ليس بشاب؟



> بل جاء الامر متحدثا عنها فقط


واية المشكلة؟


> مما لا يعكس اي ارادة لابنها الشاب البالغ المالك للقوة ليقود نفسه


ولا إرادة لها! ا]ن ظهرت إرادتها هى أصلا؟ عندما أراد أن يرسلها ، بكر صباحا وأرسلها! فأي إرادة لها؟




> بل ويظهره كالفل تقتاده امه ولا يدرك شيء ولا يعبر عن شيء .


كاذب، لا يوجد أي مظهر وكأنه طفل، ولا أمه عبرت عن أي شيء في هذا المشهد!!

أيعني هذا أنها هى الأخرى طفلة؟






> وهذا معارض لما اختاره النصراني من كونه شاب في السادسة او السابعة عشر من عمره ، وهو بالطبع امر لا يقبله عاقل .


لي  الشرف أن ما إخترته أنا معارض كل المعارضة للهجص الذي كتبته هنا، هذا شرف  لي فلا يمكن أن يتفق ما قلته أنت من الهجس والهرتلة مع ما قلت من كلام  صحيح..

ثم، ما هو تحديدا الذي لا يقبله عاقل؟ هل هو أن يكون صغيرا أم أن يكون كبيراً؟ أيهما تقصد بهذا الضمير؟




> ولا يسوغ الا في حالة  واحدة الا وهي ان سيدنا اسماعيل فعلا كان فاقدا  للارادة في تلك اللحظات  نتيجة غيابه عن الوعي نتيجة اصابته بالحمى ،


تهجيص  يا عزيزي، لأن هناك حالات كثيرة ذكرت لك منها حالات قليلة ، مثل أن ليس  عدم الذكر هو دليل على عدم الوجود معها أو عدم القدرة على أخذ القرار أو  أنه يلزم أصلا أن يذكرهما، فأنت تهجص يا عزيزي وتبتعد عن الموضوع..





> وكذلك التعبير الكتابي الذي  يدل على ان الام هي صاحبة *دفة الاتجاه* وهي المسؤولة عن المضي و*تحديد خط  السير* ، بل والتيه ايضاً .


*اسود في البر . نسور في الجو . وحوش في البحر بحرية بحرية بحرية..*










​



> فما قدمه النصراني من محاولات لاخراج النص عن حقيقته للمجاز لا تسمن ولا  تغنى من جوع


طبعا دا على أساس أنك فندت كلامي زي ما أنا طحنت كلامك وخليته يظل مايسواش، وضحكت الناس عليك؟

أنا لم أقدم محاولة، أنا أنهيت الموضوع بردي فقط! انت فقط تلفظ أنفاسك الأخيرة في الموضوع وما تقوم به هو حلاوة روح.




> بل ان سياق النص وتسلسل الاحداث فيه والفاظه لا توحي الا بان  الالفاظ على مرادها الحقيقي وليس المجازي


أثبتنا عكس هذا تماما ولم ترد، فأين دليلك على ما تقول؟





> فاحلام العصافير جعلت  التهيؤات تشدت عليه ، حتي صار يخترع اقوال لم  يقل بها احد ويرد عليها هو ،  بل ويوبخ قائليها بقوله " ما هذا الكلام ايها  المعترض " .


على  العكس، أنا أقصد الكلام الذي تقوله أنت وليس الذي كتبته أنه، فانا وضعت  مثال في نفس الأمر المتناقش فيه ثم رددت على كلامك في المثال الأصلي (مثال  الجارية هاجر وإبنها)..




> ثم بعد ذلك يقوم بفعل احدى النوادر الجهلونووية ويقوم بتفسير النص حرفياً من خلال تحليل للتركبية النحوية للنص في ترجمة الفانديك !
> 
> وهي جهالة نترفع عن مناقشتها


يعني أنت  قلت هاترد على موضوع التفسير الرمزي وفي الأخر قلت "ولذلك نبعد عنه نحن  ايضاً" والآن تنسب إلى شيئاً ثم بدلا أن ترد عليه فتقول "وهي جهالة نترفع  عن مناقشتها" أمال انت جاي الموضوع ليه؟ تمشي وتمشي؟ جاي تثبت حضورك؟ أنتي  جاية تشتغلي أية؟ هاربة؟


فين أنا حللت النص "العبري" من خلال "الفانديك" ؟



> ثم نَخلُص بعد ذلك لنتيجة هي انه لا توجد شبهة ضد الكتاب المقدس !  .


لأ، هذا تقرير لما هو قائم ومقرر أصلا وخارج النقاش، فهو فقط تذكير لك! لأن ذاكرتك ضعيفة..




> وهو خطأ والصواب لغوياً ان يقول ثلاثة مفاعيل


عزيزي الجاهل، أنا لم أقلها في جملة، بل قلتها بين علامتي ""!!
فهل لا تراهما؟
فكل منهم "مفعول به" ولهذا يوجد ثلاثة "مفعول به"، أما المفاعيل هذه فهذه ما أفعلها أنا فيك الآن ..





> وهي معلومة يعرفها كل من  قرا تاريخ نصوص كتاب الكنيسة ، لا يعرفها  الا كل اقحاح الجهلة الظانين  بان كتابهم له اصل ولو لفقرة او لكلمة واحدة  في فقرة واحدة مما يقرؤه .


ثواني،
 تعالى نشوف أنا قلت الجملة دي فين:




> رأينا أنه كيف حتى لو تماشينا  مع المعترض في ما يريده لن يكون هناك أي شبه ضرر او حتى شبهة ضد الكتاب  المقدس ، وفي هذا الجزء سوف نناقش *الترجمة الأخرى* ، *قبل أن نرى الأصل العبري ونأتي بتحليل العلماء له* ، فهنا نرى النص في *صورته*  الصحيحة وهى " فبكر ابراهيم صباحا و اخذ خبزا و قربة ماء و اعطاهما لهاجر  واضعا اياهما على كتفها والولد وصرفها. فمضت وتاهت في برية بئرسبع " هنا في  الجملة يوجد ثلاثة أفعال وهم " اخذ " و " اعطاهما " و " صرفها " ويوجد بها  ثلاثة " مفعول به " وهم " خبزا " و " قربةماء " و " الولد " و أما كلمة "  واضعا " هذه وصف للفعل الثاني " اعطاهما "اي طريقة إعطاء هاجر للخبز وقربة  الماء هى بوضعهما على كتفها ، والآن لنعود لفهم الآية مرة أخرى ، العطف في  الجملة " والولد " على من يعود ؟ ، بلا شك هنا يعود على الفعل " أعطى " أي  بالإضافة إلى انه أعطاها الخبز والماء " أعطاهما " فإنه اعطاها  أيضاً الولد ، ولكن لكي يُفَرّق بين طريقة إعطاؤه الخبز وقربة الماء لها  وبين طريقة إعطاؤه الولد لها أيضاً ، فقام بشرح طريقة الإعطاء هذه وتلك ،  مُفرقاً بينهم بـ " واضعا اياهما على كتفها " ، أي يكون تقدير الجملة هو "  فبكر ابراهيم صباحا واخذ خبزا و قربة ماء واعطاهما لهاجر واضعا اياهما على  كتفها و أعطاها الولد وصرفها.


أي  أني كنت أتكلم عن "أصل لغوي" أي أصل النص في لغته العبرية ولهذا قلت  "الترجمة الأخرى" ولكن لأنك جاهل ولا تعلم أي شيء في النقد النصي، فعند  رؤيتك لكلمة "أصل" إعتقدت جهلا أني أتكلم عن "أصل مخطوطي"، وهذا هو الجهل  بعينه والذي لم أقله بالطبع، لكن كان المقصود "الأصل العبري للنص" أي النص  في لغته الأصلية! وليس في مخطوطته الأصلية لأن الموضوع كما علمتك لا علاقة  له بالنقد النصي أصلا ولكن باللغة أيها الجاهل..


لكن بالطبع لن يمر هذا الكلام مرور الكرام، فلنرى من هو الذي تكلم عن "الأصل العبري" ونطبق عليه ما قلته انت لنرى..

قال صديقك أحمد، ما يلي:


"في الحقيقة إذا غضضنا النظر عن المعنى فإن كل دارس لعلم النقد الكتابي سيرجح معي القراءة التي تقول سنة. حيث أنها قراءة *الأصل العبري*  وبعض مخطوطات السبعينية وكذلك النسخة المنقحة عن السبعينية التي أعدها  لوسيان في القرن الرابع وكذلك قراءة الترجوم وكذلك التلمود وكذلك ترجمة  سيماخوس و الفولجاتا اللاتينية وإن كانوا (الترجوم ، التلمود ، سيماخوس ،  الفولجاتا) قد حولوا المعنى إلى تشبيه لحال شاول عندما ملك بحال الطفل الذي  ليس له معصية، وبهذا يظل الملك رضيعاً ويصبح المعنى غير مقبول أو معقول،  ويعجز علم النقد الكتابي عن الوصول إلى كلام الله الأصلي"

ها هو صديقك يقول "الأصل العبري" وهو نفس التعبير الذي  إستخدمته انا في مكانه الصحيح وأنت فهمته خطأ كالعادة، فقلت على أني من  أقحاح الجهلة، فهل هو بذلك أيضاً من أقحاح الجهلة؟





> ونكتفي في تلك الجزئية  بطرح سؤال وهو ان كان الامر سهل هكذا وبسيط كما  يدعون ، فلماذا لم تترجم  فانديك النص صراحة الي واعطاها الطفل مباشرة ، بدل  من الدخول في هذه  الدهاليز المظلمة ؟


*صراحة  سؤال ساذج وغبي، والإجابة لأن النص العبري يقول וְאֶת־הַיֶּלֶד فتم  ترجمتها إلى والولد، لكن ما تسأل عنه أنت أين جاء في النص العبري؟
لا يوجد دهاليز...*


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 مايو 2013)

> بدأ هذا النصراني بعرض اربعة تراجم انجليزية للنص
> 
> The Hebrew literally  reads, “He gave unto Hagar. He set upon her  shoulders, and together with  the boy [or, and the boy], and he sent her  away.
> 
> ...


بل أنك وحدك الأحمق بحق! ويجب أن تؤيدني في هذا الوصف الصحيح لك، لماذا؟

لأني قلت قبل أن أوردها:



> ترجمة العلماء *الحرفية *للنص العبري :


فبربك،  كيف أقول لك ما هو سبب وضعها هنا -على سبيل المثال- ثم تقتبسها لتسألني عن  السبب الذي لأجله وضعتها هنا؟ ألا تجيد القراءة؟

المهم، هل فهمت الآن السبب؟ أم مازلت لم تفهم؟

فهذه الترجمات هى ترجمات حرفية لعلماء، وهى تقول بنفس ما أقول أنا، وهى  ترجمة "والولد" ولم تقل أن هذا الولد تم وضعه على كتفها، فهل تستطيع أن  تحضر لنا ترجمات حرفية لعلماء تقول (حرفياً) "ووضع الولد على كتفها"؟

هذا هو السبب الأول، السبب الثاني أن الترجمة الأخيرة هى ترجمة جمعية النشر  اليهودية (أو الجمعية اليهودية للنشر) Jewish Publication Society وجاء في  مقدمتها:

This translation of _Tanakh,_  the Holy Scriptures, produced by the Jewish Publication Society, was  made directly from the traditional Hebrew text into the idiom of modern  English. *It represents the collaboration of  academic scholars with rabbis from the three largest branches of  organized Jewish religious life in America.* Begun in 1955, the ongoing translation was published in three main stages: _The Torah_ in 1962, _The Prophets (__Nevi˒im__)_ in 1978, and _The Writings (__Kethuvim__)_ in 1982. These three volumes, with revisions, are now brought together in a complete English _Tanakh (__Torah-Nevi˒im-Kethuvim__),_ the latest link in the chain of Jewish Bible translations.​ 
Jewish Publication Society. (1997, c1985). _Tanakh: The Holy Scriptures : A new translation of the Holy Scriptures according to the traditional Hebrew text._ Title facing t.p.: Torah, Nevi'im, Kethuvim = Torah, Nevi'im, Ketuvim. Philadelphia: Jewish Publication Society.​


فهل عرفت السبب أما مازلت تجهله؟




> وقد تكلمنا على معناهم في البداية عند الوقوف عند الترجمات الاجنبيه ،   فالصيغة الاولي تعني جنباً الي جنب او بالاضافة الى ، والثانية والولد ،   وكيف رأينا العلماء يتعبرون هذا التعبير يدل على حمله على الكتف قياساً   بالترجمة الانجليزية للنص السيرياني والذي اجمع العلماء على انه يفيد بحمل   السيدة المكرمة هاجر لنبي الله اسماعيل .


طبعاً  تم الرد على الجزء الأول الكوميدي بخصوص"جنباً إلى جنب" والتي من المتوقع  -نظراً لبراعتك المطلقة في الإنجليزية- أنك تعتقد أنها تعني "جنباً إلى جنب  على كتفها"..

وأما الجزء الثاني، فكما أوله، تم الرد عليه أيضاً، ولكن الغريب أنك تربط أشياء غريبة بأساليب بهلوانية أغرب!
ربنا يشفيك..




> والملاحظ انه لم يأت بترجمة صريحة مباشرة من العبرية  تقول مباشرة " واعطاها الولد "


هاهاها، انت كوميدي جدا بحق ،  ومن قال أني أريد أن آتي بهذه الترجمة أصلاً؟ النص العبري لا يقول حرفياً  "وأعطاها الولد"، هو يقول "والولد" وهذا ما أحدثك عنه من البداية! ولكن أنت  من لا ترضى به! فلماذا لا تأت أنت بترجمات حرفية من العبرية مباشرة تقول  "ووضع الولد على كتفها" ثم تقارنها بالنص العبري كلمة بكلمة؟




> ونتحداه ان يأتي بترجمة تقول هذا مصحوبة  ببرهان لغوي يدل على ما تقول عليه .


كالطفل،  تتحدى بدون أن تسمع لي هل أنا أدعي هذا أصلا أم لا!، تخلق حرباً وهمية  فقط!، ها أنا أقلب عليك الطاولة، بنفس كلماتك الطفولية:

 والملاحظ انه لم يأت بترجمة صريحة مباشرة من العبرية  تقول مباشرة "ووضع الولد على كتفها" ، ونتحداه ان يأتي بترجمة تقول هذا مصحوبة  ببرهان لغوي يدل على ما تقول عليه.

وأضيف:
مع مقارنتها كلمة بكلمة بالنص العبري.





> فهل لو كانت عنده كان قد وضعها وأرحنا من هذا الهذيان والتشبث بخيوط رفيعه لا تصلح لان تشد او تعضدد اي شيء بأي شيء ؟


أعذرك  وأشعر بموقفك المخزي عزيزي، فلو كانت عندي أو لو لم تكن عندي لم أكن  لأضعها، لأني لا أقول أصلا أن النص العبري يقول بحسب الحرف "وأعطاها الولد"  بل "والولد"، فربما أنت كنت في غيبوبة والآن أفقت، ولا توجد خيوط رفيعة في  بحثي، وهذا تحدي مني لك أن تثبت خطأ أي خيط (كما تسميه أنت) وكما أفعل معك  أنا..





> وأبلغ مثال على هذا ما اقتبسه من ترجمة net bible
> 
> التي تقول :
> 
> ...


هل حقاً أنت لا تعرف؟ أم أنك تتعمد إضاعة وقتي الثمين مع أمثالك؟

وضعتها لأقول لك أن النص العبري بشكل حرفي يقول "والولد"..

هل يلزمك أن أكررها لك عدد محدد من المرات لكي تفهم هذا الشيء ولا تنساه؟




> فهل تعبير  and
> 
> يدل يعني انه سلمها الولد ؟


لأ، يعني أن النص العبري يقول حرفياً "والولد"، وليس "ووضع الولد على كتفها"..

كررها 465456545465464654654 مرة لكي لا تنسى فيما نتكلم..




> تعالوا لنرى الترجمة يا اخوة لتعلموا ماذا يقول التعليق الذي وضعه
> 
> الترجمة :
> 
> و من غير الواضح كيف ان " والولد " ترتبط بما سبق ، ربما الكلمات يجب ان يعاد ترتيبها ليصبح النص " ووضع ( هم ) على كتفها واعطاها الولد " .


هاهاها، حقيقي أنت ممتع، بجد بجد بجد وبعيدا عن الموضوع أنت مضحك جداً ومسلي 

على فكرة، انا مايهمنيش هم قالوا أية هنا في الجزء دا  أصلاً!! ولا ظللته بالأحمر!! ونقلته في جملة نقل "ترجمات" وليس "تعليقات"  فالتعليقات لن تصمد فيها أبداً..




> قلت : ومن متي اصبحت القواعد اللغوية ترتبط بالإحتمالات


قلت: عندما أصبحت انت تترجم من الإنجليزية :gun:، لان كلمة Perhaps جاءت في سياق:[FONT=&quot]

*It is unclear how “and the boy” relates syntactically to what precedes. Perhaps the words should be rearranged and the text read, “and he put [them] on her shoulder and he gave to Hagar the boy.”*​[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*أي في سياق الترتيب، وليس في سياق نحوي أصلاً، لأنهم لم يتكلموا أصلا على النحو يا فصيح عصرك وأوانك ،  بل يتكلمون عن إعادة الترتيب rearranged، واما عن كلمة Perhaps فهذا لأن  الترتيب الذي إقترحوه ليس مطابق للنص العبري، بل أنهم أضافوا he gave to  Hagar في "ترتيب" ليس مطابق، وهذا من الأمانة التي لا تعرف عنها شيء..

*


> فلو كان ما يشار  اليه صحيح لغويا لجازت اعادة الترتيب مرة اخرى دون اي احتمالات تذكر


تعليقهم لم يتكلم أصلا عن الجانب اللغوي بل جانب الترتيب في الجملة مع ما قبلها..

ولكن انا رددت على إدعاءك بوجود إحتمالات، فهم قالوا هذا بسبب أن هذا الترتيب ليس هو مطابق للنص كلمة بكلمة..




> ونحن لا نناقش احتمالات ، فما دخل اليه الاحتمال ، سقط به الاستدلال



هاهاهاهاهاها، صدقني أنت ممتع، بربك أنت ممتع، طيب تعالى أوريك الجملة الهزيلة دي..

أولاً: ليس كل تطرق إله الإحتمال بطل به الإستدلال! فهذه الجملة نفسها  تتطلب أن تنتقل من مرحلة الإحتمال إلى مرحلة اليقين المطلق حتى تكون هى  نفسها قاعدة نحكم بها على القواعد الأخرى المصبو الوصول إليها.

ثانياً: معنى أن هؤلاء العلماء قالوا (بحسب فهمك السقيم) أن هذا النص ربما  أن يقرأ بهذا الشكل "وأعطاها الولد"، إذن وربما لا يقرأ بهذا الشكل ولكن  بشكل آخر، والشكل الآخر هذا، أي كان هو، هو أيضاً بالتبعية مطعون في  الإحتجاج به لأنه دخل ضمن إحتمال أن يكون هو صحيح أو الشكل الأول هو  الصحيح، وبالتالي فهو نفسه دخل فيه الإحتمال وبالتالي بطل به الإستدلال!  وبهذا يكون لا يمكن الإستدلال بأي شكل!

ثالثا: الأحاديث قطعية الثبوت أم "ظنية" الثبوت؟ أعتقد أنك لا تخالفني في أنها "ظنية الثبوت"، فهذا يعني حسب كلامك أنت وفهمك لها أن معظم السُنة سقطت!! وصدقني، لو ان هذه القاعدة ستستخدمها فيستطيع أصغر شخص التشكيك في القرآن نفسه القطعي الثبوت!




> فلو كنت تقول ربما يجب ان يعاد ترتيبها
> 
> قلت لك ربما لا يجب ان يعاد ترتيبها


صدقني أنا مش عايز إعادة ترتيبها ولا حاجة، انا عايزها كدا بنفس الترتيب!!





> ثم  يستمر مسلسل الترهات بوضع ترجمة بين السطور التي تقول " والولد " مثل   الفانديك تماماً ، ولست اعلم ايضا الحكمة من ذلك ايضاً ، فاستطيع ان اضع لك   الترجمة الكاثوليكية او العربية المشتركة


هل أكرر لك سبب وضعها في البحث أم أنك تتذكره الآن؟




> كل هذا  ولم نجد ترجمة واحدة قالت ان النص ترجمته تعني واعطاها الولد ،  بينما نجد  العديد من العلماء الذي يدعي انه يستشهد برأيهم في هذه المسألة .


وانا لا اريد أن اضع ترجمة تقول بهذا أصلاً!
ثم، كيف أدعي أني أستشهد برأيهم؟  :act23: هل الإستشهاد فيه إدعاء؟ يعني بستشهد كدا وكدا مثلاً؟ وبتتكلم عن الصنعة؟



> فنجده يعمم بقوله العلماء ، وليس مثلا علماء ، وهو تعميم يظهر مدى غياب الصنعة عن قائله .


هاهاها، يعني قولي "العلماء" وليس "علماء" ده دليل على غياب الصنعة؟!!
انت بجد؟ انت إزاي؟ انت مذهل، انت رائع، وماله يا اخويا مش عيب..




طيب أنا قلت "العلماء" وبعدها وضعت "العلماء" المقصودين! فما الخطأ في هذا؟
الخطأ يكون لو قلت "كل العلماء"، لكن لفظ العلماء يحتمل أن أقصد به  "العلماء" الآتي ذكرهم أو العلماء جميعهم، وبحسب منطقك الفاسد فأن هذا  الإحتمال يسقط الإستدلال بـ"العلماء"..


بس ييبك انت، انت مذهل، انت رائع، :ura1:

المهم أن نفس هذا الكائن النادر الذي يعلق على أني قلت "العلماء" ولم أقل  "علماء" واتهمني بتهمة فكاهية وهى غياب الصنعة عني، يقول هو نفسه في نفس  المشاركة هذه أكثر من مرة "العلماء"!!!

وتحليلي لهذه الجزئية، انه لا يجد ما يرد به في الموضوع بشكل موضوعي فيلجأ  تارة للشخنة وتارة للسب الصريح وتارة لإعتقاد شيء ثم مطالبتي بإثباته،وتارة  أخرى يتحداني فيما لم أدعيه أصلا!!
المهم أي كلام يملأ به موضوعه![/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 مايو 2013)

> فهذا آدم كلارك المفسر  المشهور يشير الي ما اسماه " ترجمتنا " الي انها  تعني ان السيدة هاجر قد  حملت ابنها اسماعيل عليه الصلاة والسلام ، فيقول
> 
> our translation seems to represent Ishmael as being a young child; and that Hagar was obliged to carry him, the bread, and the bottle of water on her back or shoulder at the same time.
> 
> ...


هو انت سبت كل اللي جبتهم وبدأت بده ليه؟!! مش مهم، اعمل نفسي مش شايف.. هو يعني جديد عليكم.

هذا من باب الأمانة أن أنقل كل ما قاله، وليس أن أبتره كما  فعلت أنت وسيأت بيانه، هو هنا يعلق على ما أسماه "ترجمتنا" وأنا لا أقصد  بنقلي لكلامه تعليقه على ترجمته، لأني لا أعرف أي ترجمة تحديداً يقصدها،  بالإضافة إلى أني لا يهمني ترجمته أصلاً، لكن يهمني كيف نفى بعد هذه الجملة  ما توحي بيه هذه الترجمة، وهو ما أغفلته أنت وكأنه لم يوجد في كلامه، فهذا  هو التدليس، أن أضع لك كل كلامه فتقوم أنت بترجمة سطر واحد من كلامه ولا  تضع بقية كلامه مترجماً لكي يرى الجميع كيف أنك تبتر كلامه وتدلس على  الرجل، فالمقصود هو هذا الكلام:

 What adds to the  appearance of cruelty in this case is, that  our translation seems to  represent Ishmael as being a young child; and  that Hagar was obliged to  carry him, the bread, and the bottle of water  on her back or shoulder  at the same time. But that Ishmael could  not be carried on his mother's  shoulder will be sufficiently evident  when his age is considered;  Ishmael was born when Abraham was eighty-six  years of age, Genesis  16:16; Isaac was born when he was one hundred  years of age, Genesis  21:5; hence Ishmael was fourteen years old at the  birth of Isaac. Add  to this the age of Isaac when he was weaned, which,  from Genesis 21:8,  (See Clarke on Genesis 21:8.) was probably three, and  we shall find  that Ishmael was at the time of his leaving Abraham not  less than  seventeen years old; an age which, in those primitive times, a  young  man was able to gain his livelihood, either by his bow in the   wilderness, or by keeping flocks as Jacob did.​ فإن كنت -حتى- لا تفهم ما السبب وراء وضع الإقتباس، فهل أنت مؤهل لحوار أصلاً لا تفهم فيه سبب وضع الإقتباس؟

بعد هذا نقل مجموعة من النقولات غير المؤثرة والتي توضح أنه لم يفهم الموضوع بعد:





> while Hebrew and aramic appear to state theb Abraham placed the bread,water, and child on hagar's shoulder  , saadiah, radak , nachmanides , and sforno recognize that Ishmael was at least fifteen years old.



قلت:
النص يقول appear to state، أي  "يَظهر أنه يصرح" وليس "يصرح" وهذا ما أخفاه المدلس، ورأينا أن النص يقول  "والولد" وليس "وضع الخبز وقربة الماء والولد على كتفها"،،، وأيضاً من جانب  آخر، رأينا هنا من إستهاده هو السبب الذي يدفع النص للخروج من حرفيته بحسب  كلامك أنت.​
المهم أني لا اعرف كيف ترجم كلمة recognize إلى كلمة قالا!!
والأدهى أني لا اعرف كيف يقول "قالا" وليس "قالوا" على الرغم من أن النص يذكر: saadiah, radak , nachmanides , and sforno

وهو خطأ يظهر مدى غياب الصنعة عن قائله. (من قائل هذه العبارة؟)




> Ishmael, who was now seventeen years old, could not have been carried  on harar's shoulders as the Hebrew *seems* to express, tradiditque puerum et dimisit eam. Dathe, emaque cum puero dimist.
> Schumann thinks that the ************************  and  con************************ lead us to suppose that Ishmael was  carried  on hagar's shoulders will agree with it .


سأعلق بنفس طريقتك..

قلت: النص يقول seems وبالتالي فهذا معروف أنه يظهر هذا من النص لو ربطته  بـ "وضع" وليس بـ"أعطى".. وأيضا النص لم يقل أن النص "يقول" بل "يظهر  أنه..seems to" وبالطبع أذكرك بأن هذا الإستشهاد أيضا يقول بأن إسماعيل كان  كبيراً في العمر وبالتالي فتم إيجاد السبب الذي يخرج النص من حرفه إلى  مجازه.*
*من أسميته شومان، قيل عنه أنه thinks أي "يعتقد"، فهنيئاً لك إعتقاده *

ثم لماذا لم تضع كلام الكتاب نفسه عن جيروم؟ هل هذا نسميه تدليس أيضاً أم ماذا؟ ولماذا حذفت تعليق الكاتب على ما أورده من كلام من أسميته "شومان"؟ تعالى لنضع ما أخفيته**، *يمكنكم مراجعة الصورة من هنا مع إمكانية التكبير: http://archive.org/stream/asynopsiscritic00barrgoog#page/n40/mode/1up




> Bp. Horsley's explanatory note on the passage is follows;-
> " the Hebrew *seems to express*  that the boy was set upon his mother's shoulders, as well as the bread  and water. So the LXX. Understood it: and the expression of  casting the  child under of the shrubs in verse15, confirms his interpretation.



سأعلق بنفس طريقتك..

 قلت: النص يقول seems وبالتالي فهذا معروف أنه يظهر هذا من  النص لو ربطته  بـ "وضع" وليس بـ"أعطى".. وأيضا النص لم يقل أن النص  "يقول" بل "يظهر أنه..seems to" ..





> The use of the same word in verses 14–16 referring to Ishmael seems to identify Ishmael also as a small child who could be carried on the back of his mother.







> and that the Hebrew text  here pictures Ishmael as a small child. In some cases this is done by  following the Septuagint. For example, tev says “He put the child on her  back and sent her away,” and neb/reb “He set the child on her  shoulder.” This is equivalent to the recommendation of hottp, which says  “… it is not impossible that the M[asoretic] T[ext] constitutes an  emended text-form. Therefore translators may choose the simplified form  ‘(… and he gave it [the food and water] to Hagar,) and put the child on  her shoulder.’ ”


 
*قلت:* هذه أكبر عملية  تدليس يقوم بها هذا النصراني المسلم في هذا الموضوع كله!، من يقرأ  الإقتباسات السابقة يشعر وكأن هذا الكلام ضدي، ولكن عند وضع هذا الكلام في  سياقه، وبدون إقتطاع عبارات من خلال السياق كاملاً تظهر الصورة الصحيحة  التي قالها هذا الكتاب الذي يقتبس منه مرتين وضع له هامشين! ليملأ فراغ  هراءه الذي يسميه "بحثاً" .. وسوف أضع لحضراتكم النص كاملا ثم سأتبعه  بتلخيصه في هيئة نقاط ليسهل على القاريء متابعة أين التدليس الذي قام به.

أولاً: وضع النص ثم تلخيصه في نقاط

*Putting it on her shoulder, along with the child*:  this is not entirely clear. The text says literally “he putting on her  shoulder and the child.” Did Abraham put the food and water skin on her  shoulder (the word may also refer to the back) and also the child? *Child*  translates the same word as in verse 8, where it referred to little  Isaac who is probably about three years old. The use of the same word in  verses 14–16 referring to Ishmael seems to identify Ishmael also as a  small child who could be carried on the back of his mother.
 The Septuagint and Syriac  translated “and he placed the child on her shoulder.” In these ancient  versions the sense is clear. However, in the light of chapter 17, we  must ask how old Ishmael was when he and Hagar were sent away. In 17.25  Ishmael was thirteen when he was circumcised. If the weaning of Isaac  took place when he was approximately three, Ishmael was then between  sixteen and seventeen years old and far too big to ride on his mother’s  back.
 Two approaches are taken by  translators: the first is to assume that this story has no time  relationship to chapter 17, and that the Hebrew text here pictures  Ishmael as a small child. In some cases this is done by following the  Septuagint. For example, tev says “He put the child on her back and sent her away,” and neb/reb “He set the child on her shoulder.” This is equivalent to the recommendation of hottp,  which says “… it is not impossible that the M[asoretic] T[ext]  constitutes an emended text-form. Therefore translators may choose the  simplified form ‘(… and he gave it [the food and water] to Hagar,) and  put the child on her shoulder.’ ”
 The second choice is to  interpret the Hebrew to mean that only the food and water were placed on  Hagar’s [shoulder] back. Accordingly Speiser translates “He placed them  on her back and sent her away with the child.” Speiser notes that the  Hebrew text is obscure, but he prefers to give it this questionable  sense rather than to resort to changing the text. As he says, “The  various emendations that have been proposed merely substitute one set of  problems for another. An acceptable solution has yet to be discovered.”  Another translation that follows the second alternative is niv,  which translates “Abraham took some food and a skin of water and gave  them to Hagar. He set them on her shoulders and then sent her off with  the boy.”
 In the light of the problems  related to this obscure text, it does not seem advisable to favor one  solution above the other. However, if the translator selects the first  option, it may be necessary to explain how Ishmael, who was thirteen  years old in 17.25, is now being carried by his mother. It is far more  natural in terms of the story development to follow the second choice,  and many translators will wish to do this.
 
​ tev Today’s English Version

 neb/reb Agreement, NEB and REB

 hottp Hebrew Old Testament Text Project

 niv New International Version



 Reyburn, W. D., & Fry, E. M. (1997). _A handbook on Genesis_. UBS handbook series (470). New York: United Bible Societies.​
1. الكتاب يقول أن النص ليس كامل الوضوح، ويقول أن النص  حرفياً يقرأ "وضع على كتفها والولد"، وهذه الترجمة هى ما قلت بها أنا  ووضعتها منذ البحث الأول وهنا أيضاً، أن النص لا يقول حرفيا بأن إبراهيم  وضع إسماعيل على كتفها، أصلاً، فلم يفهم القصد كعادته، وها هو الكتاب الذي  أراد أن يستشهد منه، هو نفسه ينفي مزاعمه رغماً عن أنفه.

2. ثم يتسائل الكتاب "هل إبراهيم وضع الأكل وقربة الماء والولد أيضاً على  كتفها؟" ثم بعد ذلك في بقية تعليقه يناقش أراء المترجمين والمفسرين ويضع  قراره في النهاية، وهذا ما سنعرضه الآن لحضراتكم، وهذا نفسه ما أخفاه هذا  النصراني لكي لا ينفضح تدليسه المشين.

3. يقول الكتاب أن كلمة الولد (הַיֶּלֶד)  الموجودة في النص هنا(تكوين 21: 14) هى نفسها الموجودة في النص (تكوين 21:  8)، في حين أن الأخير ربما كان فيه إسماعيل إبن ثلاث سنوات.، وتعليقي هنا:

 *أولاً:*  قد أثبتنا من خلال السياق نفسه أن الكاتب يعرف تماماً أن إسماعيل ليس  طفلاً، بل شب كبير، وقد أيدَّنا العضو النصراني المسلم (وإن كان تأيديه لا  قيمة له) في هذا بل إستغرب من أني أناقش هذا الأمر إذ أنه واضح!!!
​
 *ثانياً:* الكلمة المستخدمة هى كلمة ַיֶּלֶדالعبرية، وهذه الكلمة تعن:​*(1)*​†יֶ֫לֶד S3206, 3207 TWOT867b GK3529, 353089 *n.m.* Gn 21:8 *child, son, boy, youth*—יֶ֫לֶד abs. Gn 4:23 +; cstr. Je 31:20; יָ֑לֶד Gn 21:16 +; pl. יְלָדִים 33:1 +; cstr. יַלְדֵי Ex 2:6 + 2 times; יִלְדֵי־ Is 57:4; sf. יְלָדַי Gn 30:26 2 K 4:1; יַלְדֵיהֶם Jb 21:11; יַלְדֵיהֶן Gn 33:2 + 4 times, etc.;—*a.* _child_ = _son, boy_, Gn 21:8, 14, 15, 16; 37:30; 42:22 (all E), 32:23 (Dinah not included), _cf._ 30:26; 33:1, 2(×2), 5(×2), 6, 7, 13, 14; 44:20 (all J); Ex 1:17, 18 (|| בֵּן v 16), 2:3, 6(×2), 7, 8, 9(×2), 10 (all E), 21:4 (E; app. = sons + daughters, but || בָּנָי֑ v 5); pl. = offspring 21:22 (E; Hex, only Gn & Ex, JE); also Ru 1:5; 4:16 2 S 12:15, 18(×4), 19(×2), 21(×2) 22(×2) 1 K 3:25 (_cf._ v 20), 14:12; 17:21(×2), 22, 23 2 K 4:1 (_cf._ v 5) v 18, 26, 34(×2) Is 8:18; 9:5 (|| בֵּן), Jo 4:3 (opp. יַלְדָּה), Zc 8:5 (_id._); of _young_ of raven Jb 38:41; of wild goats and hinds 39:3; of cow and bear Is 11:7. *b.* (little) _child, children_ 1 S 1:2(×2) 2 S 6:23 Ezr 10:1 Ne 12:43 Jb 21:11 (|| עֲוִילִים), Ho 1:2 La 4:10 Is 57:5. *c.* _descendants_ Is 29:23, יַלְדֵי נכרים (_cf._ בֵּן) 2:6. *d.* _youth_ Gn 4:23 (J), 1 K 12:8, 10, 14 = 2 Ch 10:8, 10, 14, Dn 1:4, 10, 13, 15, 17 _cf._ 2 K 2:24 (|| נְעָרִים קְטַנִּים v 23), Ec 4:13, 15. *e.* fig. of apostate Israelites יִלְדֵי־פֶשַׁע Is 57:4 (|| זֶרַע שָׁ֑קֶר); _cf._, in good sense, ילד שַׁעֲשׁוּעִים Je 31:20 of Ephraim (|| בֵּן יַקִּיר).​ † prefixed, or added, or both, indicates ‘All passages cited.’

S _Strong’s Concordance_

TWOT _Theological Wordbook of the Old Testament_.

GK Goodrick/Kohlenberger numbering system of the _NIV Exhaustive Condordance_.

*n. *_nomen_, noun.

*m. *masculine.

abs. absolute.

+ plus,  denotes often that other passages, etc., might be cited. So also where  the forms of verbs, nouns, and adjectives are illustrated by citations,  near the beginning of articles; while ‘etc.’ in such connexions commonly  indicates that other forms of the word occur, which it has not been  thought worth while to cite.

cstr. construct.

pl. plural.

sf. suffix, _or_ with suffix.

= equivalent, equals.

E Elohist.

_cf. __confer_, compare.

×2 two times.

J Jehovist.

|| parallel, of words (synonymous or contrasted); also of passages; sometimes = ‘see parallel,’ or ‘see also parallel.’

v verse.

Hex Hexatuch.

×4 four times.

opp. opposite, as opposed to, or contrasted with.

fig. figurative.

Brown, F., Driver, S. R., & Briggs, C. A. (2000). _Enhanced Brown-Driver-Briggs Hebrew and English Lexicon_.  Strong's, TWOT, and GK references Copyright 2000 by Logos Research  Systems, Inc. (electronic ed.) (409). Oak Harbor, WA: Logos Research  Systems.

​*(2)

*3206. יֶלֶד *yeleḏ**:* A masculine noun referring to a child, a young man.  It is commonly used to refer to a male child (Gen. 4:23) or a child  (Gen. 30:26). It is used of a miscarried baby (Ex. 21:22). Followed by _z__e__qûnı̂m, _old  age, it means a child of one’s old age (Gen. 44:20). However, it refers  to young men as well (1 Kgs. 12:8, 10, 14). It is also used to refer to  the young of animals (Job 38:41; 39:3; Isa. 11:7).​ 
Baker, W. (2003, c2002). _The complete word study dictionary : Old Testament_ (448). Chattanooga, TN: AMG Publishers.


*(3)*
*3206**יֶלֶד* [_yeled_ /*yeh*·led/] n m. From 3205; TWOT 867b; GK 3529; 89 occurrences; AV translates as “child” 72 times, “young man” seven times, “young ones” three times, “sons” three times, “boy” twice, “fruit” once, and “variant” once. *1* child, son, boy, offspring, youth. 1a child, son, boy. 1b child, children. 1c descendants. 1d youth. 1e apostate Israelites (fig.).​ n *n*: noun

m *m*: masculine

TWOT Theological Wordbook of the Old Testament

GK Goodrick-Kohlenberger

AV Authorized Version


Strong, J. (1996). _The exhaustive concordance of the Bible  : Showing  every word of the text of the common English version of the canonical  books, and every occurrence of each word in regular order._ (electronic ed.) (H3206). Ontario: Woodside Bible Fellowship.


*(4)*
​

​

​3206. *יֶלֶד*  yeled (409b); from 3205; child, son, boy, youth:— boy(7), boys(3), child(32), child’s(2), children(27), lad(2), lads(1), young(3), young men(6), youths(5).
​ ​Thomas, R. L. (1998, 1981). _New American Standard Hebrew-Aramaic and Greek dictionaries  : Updated edition_ (H3206). Anaheim: Foundation Publications, Inc.

*(5)*


​3206. יֶלֶד *yeled*, _yeh´-led_; from 3205; something _born_, i.e. a _lad_ or _off spring_:—boy, child, fruit, son, young man (one).
​
​ Strong, J., S.T.D., LL.D. (2009). _A Concise Dictionary of the Words in the Greek Testament and The Hebrew Bible_ (2:49). Bellingham, WA: Logos Research Systems, Inc.




​​إذن  فالكلمة تعني "طفل" وتعني "ولد" وتعني "رجل شاب (صغير)" وتعني "شاب"، وكل  معنى من هذه المعاني له أمثلة في الكتاب المقدس، فإذا ما أضفنا إلى هذه  المعاني، الأدلة التي تثبت أن كاتب السفر يعرف أن إسماعيل كان شاباً ولم  يكن صغيراً، ثبت أن المعنى المقصود هنا من هذه الكلمة متعددة المعاني هو  المعنى الذي يشير لـ"رجل شاب" أو "شاب"..
​
​
​4.  بفرض أن الكلمة تعني "طفل صغير"، إذن فشبهة كيفية حَمل هاجر لإبنها  إسماعيل، إذ أنه شاب بالغ، قد إنتفت، أليس كذلك؟ بالطبع مع وجود كيفية كيف  يقال عنه أنه "طفل" وهو "شاب كبير"؟، وهنا سأطالبك بإثبات أنه شاب كبير من  الكتاب المقدس، وإن أثبتَ سيكون بذلك إنتفى أن الكاتب يقصد من الكلمة  العبرية יֶלֶד أنه شاب وليس طفل، ومن هنا تنتفي الشبهة هذه أيضاً. وإن لم  تثبت أنه شاب كبير، فعلام الإستغراب، إذاً، أن تحمل إمرأة طفلها؟ :yahoo:

5. النص الذي إقتبسته يقول seems to identify وليس identify، ومن هنا، حسب منطقك، يكون الأمر محتمل، وبالتالي يبطل الإستدلال به.

6. بعد هذا، يقول الكتاب أن الترجمة السبعينية والسريانية، ترجمتا النص إلى  "ووضع الولد على كتفها"، وأن المعنى وفقاً لهذه الترجمات واضح. قلت: وهو  واضح فعلا لو كانت هذه هى الترجمة الصحيحة أصلاً، وكنا قد تكلمنا في  الترجمة السريانية بما يغني، وفي هذه الحالة، يتم صرف المعنى إلى المعنى  المجازي، والسبب موجود داخل النص نفسه وقد تكلمت أنا فيه غير مرة، فوجب  التذكير لأنك ضعيف الذاكرة (إن كانت موجودة أصلاً).

7. لكن، هل يقول كاتب الكتاب بأن هذا هو الرأي الصحيح؟ يقول الكاتب أنه في  ضوء الأصحاح 17 نعرف أن إسماعيل كان عمره 13 عام عندما تم ختانه (17 : 25)،  فلو قلنا أن إسحق فُطِمَ وهو إبن لثلاثة سنوات، فهذا يعني أن إسماعيل (إبن  الجارية) كان قد بلغ من العمر 16 - 17 عاماً، ومن هو ضخم جداً (far  too big) أن يُحمَل على كتف أمه الجارية، إذن الكاتب نفسه، يدلل وثبت أن  إسماعيل كان إبن لـ 16 أو 17 عاماً في يوم إرساله وأمه الجارية، فكيف تقوم  ببتر كلامه كاملاً لتأخذ كلامه عندما تكلم عن أن نفس الكلمة المستخدمة في  النص رقم 8 وهى التي تم إستخدامها في النص محل البحث (14) وتترك دليله  وإثباته أن إسماعيل كان شاباً كبير؟ أليس هذا بتر وتدليس متعمد على الكاتب  والكتاب؟ ثم تتهمني أنا بالتدليس؟! رمتني بداءها! 

8. بعد هذا يقوم الكاتب بعرض وجهتي نظر للمترجمين، وجهة النظر الأولى، أن  هذه القصة لا ترتبط زمنيا بالأصحاح 17، وبالتالي يمكن أن يكون حدث هذا قبل  أن يكبر إسماعيل أصلاً وبالتالي كان طفلاً، ويكمل الكتاب ويقول أن هذا حدث  بإتباع الترجمة السبعينية وأعطى أمثلة بترجمات مثل tevو neb و reb،  ثم بعد ذلك يكمل ويقول أن لجنة مشروع نص العهد القديم العبري HOTTP قالت  أنه ليس من المستحيل أن يكون النص الماسوري يُشكّل شكل نص مُخمّن، وعليه  يمكن للمترجمين إختيار الشكل المبسط الذي يقول "ووضع الولد على كتفها"،،  قلت: هذه وجهة نظر تحتاج إلى دليل لكي تكون محل إعتبار في النقاش، ويجب على  من يتبني هذا الرأي الأول أن يقدم أدلته وتفسيره بشكل مقبول منطقياً، أما  عن كلام اللجنة، فحسب منطق هذا النصراني، فاللجنة تقول "ليس من المستحيل"  وهذا تعبير يفيد أكثر القرب إلى الإستحالة، فإن كان ،حسب منطقه، دخول  الإحتمال يدفع الإستدلال، فهنا دخل الإحتمال لأن ليس من المستحل تفيد  الإحتمال في صالح ثبوت النص الماسوري، وبالتالي بطل الإستدلال بكلام اللجنة  هنا، هذا حسب منطقه هو وليس أنا، وأما من حيث كلام اللجنة نفسها، فإن  كلامهم يحتاج لدليل مخطوطي يكون كلامهم محل دراسة فعلية عملية وليست فقط  إفتراضات لا تقوم على أساس عملي أو مخطوطي.


9. وجهة النظر الثانية التي يخبرنا بها الكتاب هى أن يكون التفسير أن  إبراهيم وضع الخبز وقربة الماء فقط على كتف هاجر، ثم ينقل ترجمة سبيزر التي  قال فيها "قد وضعهما على كتفها وأرسلها مع الولد"، ثم يقول الكاتب أن  سبيزر قال أن النص العبري غير واضح، ولكنه فضّل أن يعطيه هذا المعنى الذي  هو محل تساؤل على أن يقوم بإعادة ترتيب النص، والتخمينات المختلفة التي تم  إقتراحها تقوم بمجرد أن تستبدل مشكلة بأخرى!" ثم ينتقل صاحب الكتاب لترجمة  أخرى وهى ترجمة NIV التي ترجمت النص إلى "إبراهيم أخذ بعض الخبز وقربة ماء  وأعطاهما لهاجر، ووضعهما على كتفها، وأرسلها مع الولد"،،، قلت: رغم أن هذه  الترجمات ليست حرفية بالدرجة الكافية إلا أنها تمثل وجهة النظر الأخرى في  قراءة النص العبري، والتي يحاول النصراني تغافلها عمداً وكأنه شيء غير  موجود!، أليس هذا المعنى (بشكل ضمني) هو الذي نقول به؟ وها هو نفسه أثبته  من التفسير الذي أتى به، فكيف ينزر وجوده؟ الشيء التدليسي الآخر في كلامه  هذه المرة، أنه وضع وجهة النظر الأولى فقط، ولم يقم بنقل أي حرف عن وجهة  النظر الثانية، رغم أنها غير بعيدة عنها، فهى تليها مباشرة، ولكنه فضل أن  يخدع إخوته من النصارى، وبالطبع لن يسأله أحد: لماذا لم يضع الإقتباس  كاملاً؟ هل كان سيكلفه أموالاً كثيرة؟!!! ثم بعد ذلك يتهمني أنا بالتدليس!،  فإما أنه يفهم التدليس بشكل خاطيء أو لا يعرف ماذا يفعل!..


10. بعد كل هذا، وبعد عرض وجهتي النظر، ترى، ما هو موقف  صاحب الكتاب نفسه الذي نقل عنه هذا النصراني؟ يقول صاحب الكتاب في النهاية،  أنه في ضوء المشاكل المتعلقة بالنص غير الواضح، فإنه ليس من المستحسن  تفضيل حل على آخر، ولكن مع ذلك، لو إختار المترجم الخيار الأول يجب عليه أن  يوضح كيف أن إسماعيل الذي بلغ من العمر 13 عاما في (تكوين 17: 25) يتم  حمله الآن بواسطة أمه، ثم يكمل: وأنه من الأكثر طبيعية (يقصد أنه من  العادي)، وفقاً لتطور أحداث القصة، أن يتم إتّباع الخيار الثاني، وأن كثير  من المترجمين سوف يرغبون في القيام بذلك،،، فأن كان هذا كلام صاحب الكتاب  الذي ينقل منه هذا النصراني، فكيف ينقل عنه وهو يخالفه في رأيه بخصوص  الرأيين؟ بل والأدهى، كيف لا ينقل وجهة النظر الأخرى، بل لا ينقل رأيه  الشخصي في النص وفي الرأيين؟!! هل كل هذا ليس تدليساً؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 مايو 2013)

> والعلماء حينما أكدوا على أن النص العبري يقول انها حملته لم يكن هذا   التأكيد من فراغ، أو من باب إطلاق الكلام على عواهنه، وبالتأكيد هناك دليل   ينطلق منه الكلام ويكون الكلام على أساسه


1.  لاحظوا أنه هنا يقول "والعلماء"! وهو ما أنكره عليّ هذا النصراني، وإتهمني  بتهمة غبية وهى حصر كل العلماء! وها هو ،بحسب منطقه الأعوج، يحصر كل  العلماء!
2. إذن لماذا لا تضع ما أتى به العلماء من الأدلة النصية؟ لماذا تلجأ أنت  للكتابة بدلا عنهم؟ أليس هم ،كما تقول، من قالوا هذا الكلام بدليل؟! إذن  فإجعلهم يضعوه لنا!




> والدليل  هو نفسه النص العبري، فهو من يقول هذا ببراهين لغوية ونحوية، وكنا  قد  قدمنا قبل ذلك شرح وتحليل لغوي للفقرة ولا مانع من ان نعيده مرة اخرى


النص  العبري نفسه؟ نفس هذا النص ترجمه العديد من العلماء ولم يعطونا فيه ما  تقول أنت من أدلة لغوية ونحوية! ونفس هذا النص قيل عنه أنه وفقاً له، فأنه  لا يجب تفضيل إختيار على الآخر!، فلماذا تتكلم عن العلماء وتقول أن هذا  الكلام لم يكن بدون دليل أو من سبيل إطلاق الكلام على عواهنه، ثم نراك لا  تضع لنا أدلة العلماء (حتى نرى أن كلامهم ليس على عواهنه) بل تضع لنا كلامك  أنت، وكأنت محل نظر، فضلا عن مناقشة!
ألم تجد ولا عالم واحد يضع ما تريد أن تقول فتتبرع أنت بالكتابة عنهم؟! بئس الطريق!

 الغريب أنه مع أني لم أقتبس كلامك عديم القيمة في المرة  الاولى، قد رددت عليك وأوضحت عوار كلامك، ولكنك لم ترد بل يبدو أنك لم  تلتفت أصلاً لردي! ثم تكرر!


 ويقول دكتور تفسير العهد القديم H. C. LEUPOLD   بشأن الشق النحوي في هذا النص:

At  this point, anxious to prove that the account, being a patchwork of  unreconciled discrepancies, or else to set the author (E) at variance  with the author assumed for 16:16 (J), modernists are wont to claim that  the text plainly assumes that Ishmael is a mere toddling infant, who  was also laid upon Hagar’s shoulder to be borne by her. Some rearrange  the text in the interest of their view, like Meek, who renders: “taking  some bread and a skin of water, he gave them to Hagar, along with her  son, and putting them on her shoulder,” etc. The Hebrew order is as we  have translated above. *These words **may** be so construed as to make the words “and the lad” to be the object of “put.” But they may with equal grammatical propriety be construed so that “and the lad” is the object of the preceding verb “gave”*; so A. R. V.; A. V.  ambiguous. An added consideration is the fact that women did not  usually carry lads several years old on their “shoulder” but let them  straddle the hip. Besides, the critics, who are practically unanimous on  this point, would hardly believe that some author, perhaps the  so-called E, would have himself believed that Ishmael and Isaac were  both of the same age, or Ishmael perhaps even, as this view of the case  might suggest, a bit younger than Isaac. Distorted tradition could  hardly have grown blurred on so important a fact as the priority of the  birth of Ishmael.

 A. R. V. American Standard Edition of the Revised Version.

A. V. King James Version.

Leupold, H. C. (1942). _Exposition of Genesis_. H. C. Leupold Commentary Collection (604). Grand Rapids, MI: Baker Book House.

​ 





> كذلك جاءت موقف المفسرين القدامى ومعظم المفسرين الجديد وأعلام النصرانية واليهودية كأوريجن وراشي :
> 
> ancient  commentators correctly recognized that  Ishmael was placed upon hagar's  shoulder. this was true as early as the  septuagint and even much later,  in the comments of origen and in the medieval Jewish commentary of rashi, who commented in his usual perfunctory way: he (Abraham) placed the child (ishmael) upon her (hagar's) shoulder" most   modern commentators agree with these ancient readings of the   ************************ and therefore accept the chronological   difficulty that escaped the attention of earlier interpreters
> [19]


  من هم هؤلاء المفسرين القدامى؟ هل هم راشي وأوريجانوس؟  ليتك تعطينا من هم وأين قال أوريجانوس بهذا التفسير، رغم أن كلامهما ليس  ملزم على الإطلاق!، وتم التعليق على كلام راشي..


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 مايو 2013)

> وهذا هو نص كلام الربي راشي على النص:
> 
> He also placed the child on her shoulder, because Sarah had cast an evil eye upon him, and he was seized by a fever so that he could not walk on his feet.
> [20]
> ...


قمت بالرد على ما قاله   راشي في بحثي الأول، ولم أجد رد منك (كالعادة)، بل تكراراً لما قد قاله،   فهل سأظل أفند كلامك ولا تملك أنت سوى التكرار؟ والرص؟




> وجاء في مدراش رباه מדרש רבה
> 
> אלא מלמד שהכניסה בו [שרה] עין רעה ונכנסה בו חמה ואכאבית תדע לך שכן דכתיב ויכלו המים מן החמת שכן דרך החולה להיות שותה הרבה ובכל שעה  [21]
> 
> ...



حسدته فأصابته الحمى؟!!!  لأ، مالهاش حق!!
ما الدليل أصلاً أن سارة كانت حاضرة في هذا الموقف؟ ما الدليل أنها حسدته؟  ما الدليل أنه أصابه الحمى؟ هذا أولاً..

ثانياً:ما العلاقة الإستدلالية بين أن ينفذ الماء وبين أن يكون محموما؟  ولأني أعرف أنك ربما لا تفهم السؤال سأبسطه لك، أقصد، ما لزوم أن يكون نفاذ  المياة هو بسبب الحمى؟ هل لو خرجت انت في الصحراء ومعك جركن ماء، ولم  تصيبك الحمى، سواء قبل خروجك أو بعده، فهل لن ينتهي الجركن مثلاً؟ أهذه هى  أدلتكم؟..


نعم المحموم يشرب كثيراً، ولكن أي شخص في الصحراء سيشرب كثيراً أيضاً! فما الدليل أن يكون قد أصابته الحمى؟ هذا ثانياً،

أما ثالثا وهو الأهم، النص الذي إقتبسته لم يقل بأن الجارية هاجر حملت  إبنها على كتفها!! بل وأكثر، فهو لم يقل أنه مرض بالحمى قبل رحيلة!




> وجاء في حاشية المدراش نسخة  Soncino
> 
> And became weak, so that he had to be carried.
> [22]
> ...


هل هذا تعليق من صاحب النسخة أم من تعليقات المدراش؟
في كل الأحوال، نريد دليل.. ثم ..


> فلست اعلم على اي دعوى قد استند ليقول هذا الكلام ؟


وما  علاقتي بأنك لا تعلم؟ هل أنا مسئول عن الزهايمر الذي يصيبك سريعاً هكذا؟  إستندت على دلائل كثيرة جداً، بداية من الترجمات مرورا بالعلماء الذين  ترجموا النص ترجمة حرفية ....إلخ..



> فان كان احضر كلاما غير واضحاً وغير صريح بالمرة ليعضدد به موقفه ، فقد اتينا نحن بالصريح المباشر الذي يقول بمثل ما قلنا به .


اللي هو أية سيادتك الكلام اللي انا جبته وغير واضح؟ قول ما تتكسفش..

وما هو هذا الصريح الذي تقصده يا حضرة المدلس (بالأدلة)؟

لقد أثبتنا تدليسك على صاحب الكتاب وبترك لعبارات من داخل سياقها تماماً،  مما جعلك تصدق أنه يقول هذا، فلست مسئولاً عن أنك تكذب على نفسك وتصدق  كذبك!



> ولو نريد وضع المزيد لوضعنا ولكن ليست هذه هي طريقتي في البحث العلمي ان  اضع راي مقابل راي ، والا اترك مجالاً للترجيح ايهما صحيحاً .


سأكلمك  بما تفهم: دا قصر ديل يا أزعر! أنت مفلس، ولو معك شبهة دليل، وليس دليل  لكنت وضعته، لكنك مفلس، تذهب لهذا وتبتر كلامه، وتذهب لذاك وتدلس عليه،  وتذهب لآخر لتفسر كلامه، وتدعي على العلماء أنهم قالوا هذا بأدلة وبراهين  نحوية ...إلخ، ثم نجدك لا تضع ولو دليل واحد من كلامهم، بل تكتفي أنت  بالكتابة! وكأننا في دردشة، أنت تقول ما تعرفه وأنا أغرقك في الشواهد  والمراجع التي لم تتعرض لها!

وفعلا ليست ذه طريقتك في البحث العلمي، لأنه لا يوجد بحث علمي أصلاً تعرفه،  فأنت تعرف بحث تدليسي، بحث بتري، بحث إستغفالي لإخوتك، بحث كلمة من هنا  على كلمة من هنا على شوية شتايم ..




> وما فعله هذا النصراني لهو من قبيل عدم الدراية بمعنى بحث علمي بداية من  نسبة ان النص لا يعني بالحمل *لكل العلماء* ، حتي النتيجة الفكاهية المقتبسة  اعلاه .



معلش، لا يمكن لجاهل مثلك أن يكون المقياس لما تسميه "بحث علمي"..

من أين أتيت -أيها المدلس- بأني نسبت هذا "لكل" العلماء؟؟
هل ستتشجع وتصبح رجلاً، ولو لمرة، وتضع لنا إقتباس حرفي من كلامي أقول فيه  أن "كل" العلماء قالوا ....؟ أم أنك، كالعادة، لا تسطيع سوى نسب لي ما لا  تفهم من كلامي؟ وهذا ليس بمستغرب على من هم في مستواك الهزلي هذا..




> فنحن الان امام قولان على دلالة النص العبري لغويا:
> 
> - قول مفاده ان النص العبري صراحة يقول ان السيدة هاجر قد حملت ابنها على كتفها


لا  أعرف معنى "صراحة" التي تقصدها هنا، فهل تقصد أن النص العبري مثلاً يقرأ  "ووضع الخبز وقربة الماء والولد على كتفها"؟ إن كان كذلك فقم بترجمة النص  العبري كلمة كلمة وضع أسفل كل كلمة عبرية ما يقابلها في العربية لنعرف أين  قال النص العبري هذا الكلام، أم ماذا تقصد تحديداً بكلمة "صراحة"؟ فأنا قد  أتيت بغير واحد من العلماء والترجمات التي تترجم النص ولا يوجد في ترجماتهم  أن إبراهيم وضع الولد على كتفها، فهل هم يترجمون نص عبري آخر؟ ولاحظ أني  أتكلم عن "نص عبري" فلا تأتي لي بالنص اليوناني السبعيني في الوقت الذي  أطلب منك فيه النص العبري!!




> و اخر مفاده لا شيء يقول " والولد " وان كانت هذه الصيغة كما فهمها *العلماء* ايضا تعني الحمل كما حدث مع ترجمة البشيتا


يقول  "لا شيء"؟ إمعة مثلك، ينسى كل ما وضعتُ ويرمي به ليقول أن معنى النص "لا  شيء"؟ ألم يقل غير واحد من العلماء الذين وضعتهم أنا، بل آخر وضعته أنت  بمعنى النص الآخر أن إبراهيم أعطاها الخبز وقربة الماء ووضع على كفتها  وأعطاها الولد؟ هل نسيت سريعا ما أثبته لك؟ هل انت إنسان مؤهل للحوار أصلا  وانت تنسى بهذه السرعة وتدلس على إخوتك من النصارى؟ الصيغة التي تقول  "والولد" تقول أن إبراهيم أعطاها كذا وكذا والولد...


مرة اخرى يقول هذا الكائن "العلماء" في الوقت الذي يفهم فيه قولي "العلماء"  بأني أعني "كل العلماء"، فهل أنت هنا، بنفس المقياس، تعني "كل العلماء"؟ 
من هم العلماء الذين قالوا هذا على البشيطة غير ما وضعته؟ تفضل بسرد أسماءهم.. أم أنك تلقي كلاماً بدون حساب؟




> والنصراني لم يحط علماً بالقول الاول ، واكتفي بالبحث فقط عن الثاني


أنا لم أحط علماً بالقول الآول؟ هل انت من الكائنات البشرية؟ صدق فيك قول إلهك: 
وَالْخَيْلَ وَالْبِغَالَ وَالْحَمِيرَ لِتَرْكَبُوهَا وَزِينَةً وَيَخْلُقُ مَا لَا تَعْلَمُونَ (8) النحل


كيف لم أحط علماً بالقول الأول والبحث الأول كله هو رد على هذا القول  الأول؟ هل أصابك الخرف؟ كيف لم احط علماء وقد رددت عليه طوال بحثي الأول  وطوال تعليقي هذا؟ أأرد على ما لا أعلمه أصلاً؟؟

ما دليلك أني لم أحط علما به؟




> وهذا  تدليس في اعراف النواحي العلمية بأن ينكر وجود من ترجموا النص بما قلناه  نحن


قالوا  للمدلس: قيّم!، هذا المدلس (بالأدلة) يتحدث عن التدليس!، المهم، أين أنكرت  أنا من ترجموا النص بمثل ما تريد أنت؟ تفضل، ضع لي صيغة نكراني لهذا  الأمر.. لو لديك ذرة رجولة وشجاعة ضع لي إقباساً من كلامي أقول فيه هذا..


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 مايو 2013)

والآن، دعونا نعرض لكم أدلة جديدة مؤكدة أنه لا يفهم فعلاً، وأنه مدلس عمداً..




> الذي نقل تعليقه على هذه  الفقرة ليدلل على ان آدم كلاك قد ذهب لما اختاره  هذا النصراني ، واليكم  نص كلام كلارك الذي نقله لنا النصراني دون ترجمة :





> What adds to the appearance of cruelty in this case is, that   our translation seems to represent Ishmael as being a young child; and   that Hagar was obliged to carry him, the bread, and the bottle of  water  on her back or shoulder at the same time. But that Ishmael  could  not be carried on his mother's shoulder will be sufficiently  evident  when his age is considered; Ishmael was born when Abraham was  eighty-six  years of age, Genesis 16:16; Isaac was born when he was one  hundred  years of age, Genesis 21:5; hence Ishmael was fourteen years  old at the  birth of Isaac. Add to this the age of Isaac when he was  weaned, which,  from Genesis 21:8, (See Clarke on Genesis 21:8.) was  probably three, and  we shall find that Ishmael was at the time of his  leaving Abraham not  less than seventeen years old; an age which, in  those primitive times, a  young man was able to gain his livelihood,  either by his bow in the  wilderness, or by keeping flocks as Jacob did.​
> 
> وكما وضحنا في بداية الموضوع خطل طريقة النقل دون ترجمة والتعريب او حتى   استخلاص مضمون النص على اقل تقدير ، وصاحب هذا المنهج شخص من هؤلاء الثلاثة
> 
> ...


مازال  يتحدث عن عدم الترجمة، وقد رددنا على هذا اللغو سابقاً فلا داعي لتكرار  الرد.. ولكن هنا سنقول له، لو تقول أني مدلس لأني لا أترجم، فلماذا لا  تترجم أنت النصوص كاملة التي أضعها أنا لتبين للجميع تدليسي؟ لماذا ترجمت  سطراً واحداً إعتقادا منك أنه يؤيدك ولم تكمل باقي الترجمة التي تصعقك؟

عموام نرد،

هذا من باب الأمانة أن أنقل كل ما قاله، وليس أن أبتره كما   فعلت أنت وسيأت بيانه، هو هنا يعلق على ما أسماه "ترجمتنا" وأنا لا أقصد   بنقلي لكلامه تعليقه على ترجمته، لأني لا أعرف أي ترجمة تحديداً يقصدها،   بالإضافة إلى أني لا يهمني ترجمته أصلاً، لكن يهمني كيف نفى بعد هذه الجملة   ما توحي بيه هذه الترجمة، وهو ما أغفلته أنت وكأنه لم يوجد في كلامه،  فهذا  هو التدليس، أن أضع لك كل كلامه فتقوم أنت بترجمة سطر واحد من كلامه  ولا  تضع بقية كلامه مترجماً لكي يرى الجميع كيف أنك تبتر كلامه وتدلس على   الرجل، فالمقصود هو هذا الكلام:

  But that Ishmael _could  not be carried on his mother's  shoulder_ will be sufficiently _evident _  when his age is considered;  Ishmael was born when Abraham was  eighty-six  years of age, Genesis  16:16; Isaac was born when he was one  hundred  years of age, Genesis  21:5; hence Ishmael was fourteen years  old at the  birth of Isaac. Add  to this the age of Isaac when he was  weaned, which,  from Genesis 21:8,  (See Clarke on Genesis 21:8.) was  probably three, and  we shall find  that Ishmael was at the time of his  leaving Abraham not  less than  seventeen years old; an age which, in  those primitive times, a  young  man was able to gain his livelihood,  either by his bow in the   wilderness, or by keeping flocks as Jacob  did.


فهو هنا ينفي الفهم الذي تستشهد به أنت مما أسماه هو "ترجمتنا"، فتمسك أنت  في أنه قال "ترجمتنا" في حين أنك لا تعرف أصلا أي ترجمة، وفي حين أنها لا  تهم أصلاً حتى لو كانت معروفة، ثم تترك الجزء المهم الذي قاله بأن حمل  إسماعيل لا يمكن أن يحدث ....إلخ، ثم ذهب ليشرح أسبابه، هذا هو التدليس،  الذي تقوم به أنت، أن أضع أنا النص الكامل لكلامه بدون بتر (كما تفعل أنت)  فتقوم أنت بترجمة أول سطر ثم ترك كل كلامه وكأنه لم يكن! هذا هو التدليس...





> كذلك الحال مع ما نقله من تفسير NIV
> 
> The  latter is referred to as “the child,” perhaps to  emphasize his  vulnerability in this situation and the need for God’s  protection and  care. Hagar wandered in the wilderness south of Canaan near Beersheba, one of Canaan’s traditional borders
> 
> ...


طبعا،  ليس عليك حرج، إذ أنها عادتك، سواء السب والشتم أو قبله عدم الفهم!،  والغريب أني عندما أقول لك أنك حقاً لا تفهم، تعتبر هذه مسبة!، والحقيقة أن  المسبة أن تكون، وأنت بهذه العقلية وبهذا المستوى، تفهم!، فهذه مسبة  للفاهمين!!

وكما يقول كتابك:

لَيْسَ عَلَى *الْأَعْمَى* حَرَجٌ وَلَا عَلَى الْأَعْرَجِ حَرَجٌ وَلَا عَلَى *الْمَرِيضِ* حَرَجٌ .... (61) النور!

فيا أيها الأعمى والمريض، بدلا من الإستهزاء، إسألني، وسأبسط لك أكثر وأكثر، فهذا نصيبي أن أتكلم مع من هم في مثل مستواك العقلي..


سبب وضعي لهذا الإستشهاد، هو لكي أريك كيف أن هذا العالم يقول بأن وضع كلمة  "الولد" ليس لصغر سنه، بل لضعفه وإحتياجه لمعونة الله، وهذا لأنك لأكثر من  مرة تشير وتلوّح بأن كاتب السفر لا يعرف عمر إسماعيل، هذا أولاً، ثانياً: (فيما بعد أخبرك به لأعطيك فرصة أكبر لتكشف عن عدم فهمك).




> هل لتؤكد انه طفل بحاجة إلى الدعم والرعاية ؟


يا  لعدم فهمك! حقيقي، لم أر شخصاً بمثل مستوى فهمك الضحل، الرجل يقول أن كلمة  "الولد" هنا جاءت لسبب أن إسماعيل ضعيفاً ويحتاج لمعونة الله، فتقول أنت  أني أضع الإقتباس للتأكيد على أن إسماعيل طفلاً؟ وأنا الذي أثبت أنه ليس  طفلا وأن كاتب السفر يعرف انه ليس طفلاً، تقول لي أني أضع الإقتباس لأبرهن  أنه طفلاً؟

أليس هذا غباء منك؟



> فهذا ايضا ضد موقفه وضد ما صوره العهد القديم ويصب في صالح حمل سيدنا اسماعيل على كتف امه.


أنهو موقف بالتحديد؟ ومن أين خرجت لنا بأن هذا يصب في أن إسماعيل حملته أمه الجارية؟





> Fruchtenbaum ثم نقله عن
> 
> Abraham did five things: First, he rose up early in the morning, showing   that the decision had now been made. Second, he took bread and a  bottle  of water, and this emphasized the lack of inheritance.
> Third, he gave it unto Hagar, putting it on her shoulder. Fourth, he   gave her the child. Abraham put Hagar in charge of Ishmael, and he was   now under her authority. Fifth, he sent her away, which was the official   expulsion
> ...


يبدو أن الحمى قد أصابتك أنت من وضوح كلام الرجل، أحب أن أعلق على هذا الهراء الذي كتبته في نقاط محددة لعلك تفهم..

1. أنا لا أعرف تحديداً على أي شيء تعترض. 
2. أيضاً أنت إتبعت نفس الأسلوب (بحسب رأيك في كلام العالِم) فكلام راشي وكلام المدراش وتحليلك العبري لم تعطي عليهم دليل! وغيرهم.
3. هل تعرف من هو هذا الرجل الذي تقول عن كلامه أنه "مجرد حكاوي وحكايات من وحي خيال المفسر"؟  ففضلاً عن أنك لست مخول ولا لديك القيمة حتى لقراءة كلام هذا الرجل فضلا  عن قبوله فضلا عن رفضه، إلا أنها قلة أدب منك، فأين كلامك في بداية الموضوع  عن كلام العلماء؟ هل تعرف من هو هذا الشخص؟ أدعوك للقراءة عن هذا الدكتور.
4. ماذا قال؟ النقطة الأولى منطقية جداً إذ أن أي شخص سيفعل شيء مرتب سوف  يفكر فيه، خصوصا أنه قام صباحاً، النقطة الثانية مذكورة نصاً في الكتاب  المقدس، النقطة الثالثة، مذكورة أيضا في الكتاب المقدس، النقطة الرابعة،  مذكورة أيضاً في الكتاب المقدس حسب رأي علماء كثيرين جدا، وضعت لك منهم  قليل، لكي يتناسب مع مستوى تفكيرك، وهذه النقطة أصلا محل البحث، فإن كنت  تطلب دليلاً على هذا الرأي، فأطلب أنا أيضاً على ما خالفه، بقية النقطة أن  هاجر المسئولة عنه لأنه إبنها، فما الغريب في ذلك؟ فبعد أن كان أبوه هو  المسئول عنه، فصارت أمه مسئولة عنه، ما الغريب؟، النقطة الخامسة، مذكورة  نصاً في الكتاب المقدس، فما الذي يزعجك في هذا الكلام؟
5. ليتك تحقق المعجزة وتكون رجلا وتخبرني بأدلة: راشي والذين قالوا بوجود حمى.




> الترجمة
> 
> لم يتخلى ابراهيم عن رعايته لابنه لامه فقط ، ولكنه تخلى ايضا عن حقوقه الابوية عليه


السؤال الآن: الكلمات دي ترجمة لأيه تحديداً؟ هل دي ترجمة "كل" ما وضعتهُ من كلام كلفن؟

تعالى نضع ما خفت أن تترجمه طالما تترجم..

And took bread, and a bottle of water. Moses intimates, not only that Abraham committed his son _*to the care of his mother*_,  but that he relinquished his own paternal right over him; for it was  necessary for this son to be alienated, that he might not afterwards be  accounted the seed of Abraham. But with what a slender provision does he  endow his wife and her son? _*He places a flagon of water and bread upon her shoulder.*_  Why does he not, at least, load an ass with a moderate supply of food?  Why does he not add one of his servants, of which his house contained  plenty, as a companion? Truly either God shut his eyes, that, what he  would gladly have done, might not come into his mind; or Abraham limited  her provision, in order that she might not go far from his house. For  doubtless he would prefer to have them near himself, for the purpose of  rendering them such assistance as they would need. Meanwhile, God  designed that the banishment of Ishmael should be thus severe and  sorrowful; in order that, by his example, he might strike terror into  the proud, who, being intoxicated with present gifts, trample under  foot, in their haughtiness, the very grace to which they are indebted  for all things. *Therefore he brought the mother and child to a distressing issue*.  For after they have wandered into the desert, the water fails; and the  mother departs from her son; which was a token of despair. Such was the  reward of the pride, by which they had been vainly inflated. It had been  their duty humbly to embrace the grace of God offered to all people, in  the person of Isaac: but they impiously spurned him whom God had  exalted to the highest honour. The knowledge of God’s gifts ought to  have formed their minds to modesty. And because nothing was more  desirable for them, than to retain some corner in Abraham’s house, they  ought not to have shrunk from any kind of subjection, for the sake of so  great a benefit: God now exacts from them the punishment, which they  had deserved, by their ingratitude.[1]

[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][1]​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1[FONT=&quot]Calvin, J., & King, J. (2010). Commentary on the First Book of Moses Called Genesis (1:548-549).[/FONT]


هل ستترجم هذه العبارات الملونة بالأحمر؟




> ويستمر مسلسل الحشو دون القراءة ومعرفة معنى الكلام فينقل عن تفسير Concordia self-study
> 
> Along with the child. Born when Abraham was 86 years old (16:16),   Ishmael was now a “lad” of some 17 years. He could not have been put on   Hagar’s shoulder with the bread and a skin (an animal skin as a   container) of water. The account stresses that Sarah’s demand was fully   met: Abraham sent Hagar away along with Ishmael. Nor need one infer  that  Ishmael was still a babe in arms when his mother later “cast the  child  under one of the bushes.”
> 
> ...


هاهاهاها، بل قدم جديد،  وهو صفعة منه لك، فكثرة الصفعات ربما تفيقك، فحسب منطقك الأعوج، لابد أن  أقدم شاهد واحد فقط على كل تفسير!!، أنا أعطيك من غنى! أغرقك في بحر  المراجع، لأعرفك كم أنك ضعيف وجاهل وسهل سحقك علمياً، الرجل هنا يؤكد على  عدم حمل إسماعيل، وهو أصلاً أساس الموضوع، إذ كيف تحمله الجارية أمة وهو  إبن 17 عاماً؟ وهذا وحده سبب كاف لإخراج هذا النص من حرفيته لو ستقول  بحمله، أي أن هذه هى القرينة التي تضرب بتفسيرك أنت أيضاً، بالبلدي، حتى لو  سأتماشى معك في طريقك سوف يضربك هذا التفسير لأن هناك قرينة تمنع أن يتم  حمل إسماعيل...


​


> ولكن  ليس لإستناده لدليل يفند به هذا الأمر، بل لمجرد كون إسماعيل عليه السلام  في السابعة عشر من عمره.


أنا أقدم لك ما قاله العلماء!، فهذا السبب على الأقل كفيل بهدم كل موضوعك لأنه كبير عمراً..




> فسير كروس واي :
> 
> putting it on her shoulder, along with the child. While these words might suggest that Ishmael was placed on Hagar’s shoulder,   this is hardly likely, since Ishmael is about 16 years old (see 16:16;   21:5, 8) at this time. The last thing Abraham did was to give Ishmael  to  Hagar, probably after “putting it” (the bread and water) on Hagar’s   shoulder. The Hebrew term for “child” (Hb. yeled) may denote an older   teenager; it is used, e.g., of Joseph in 37:30. wilderness of Beersheba.   Water was difficult to find in this region. Man-made wells appear to   have been the main source of water (see 21:30; 26:18– 22). On “Beersheba
> 
> ...


كما عهدتك، لا تفهم، لم تخيف ظني في مستواك العقلي :flowers:

الرجل يقول أن هذا يمكن أن يفهم من النص، وهذا بديهي، وأنت خير مثال، على  الأقل، إذ أنك فهمت هذا من النص!! وهذا ما قاله هذا الرجل، فهل أتي هنا  بشيء مستغرب مختلف عليه؟!!!

المقصود بهذا الإستشهاد هو :

  this is hardly likely, since Ishmael is about 16 years old (see 16:16;   21:5, 8) at this time. The last thing Abraham did was to give Ishmael  to  Hagar, probably after “putting it” (the bread and water) on Hagar’s   shoulder.

فالرجل يرفض ما قد تفهمه أنت من النص  وهذا هو الرد على فهمك، 

أنت كمن يدخل ليقرأ رد على شبهة، فيقرأ الشبهة ويتمسك بها ولا يقرأ الرد عليها ودحضها!!




> وكالعادة أيضاً يقدم التفسير تبرير ورفض واهي وهو الرفض  لمجرد كون إسماعيل عليه السلام كان شاباً


فعلاً،  كون إسماعيل شاباً، وعليه لا يمكن أن تحمله أمه، هذا كلام ضعيف، لكن أن  يكون شاباً ذا 17 عاماً مثلاً، وأن تحمله أمه، هذا مقبول منطقياً وعقلاً..

ربنا يشفيك ويشفي مخك..



> وليس لعلة أخرى لغوياً أو شيء من  هذا القبيل


هو فين أصلا الدليل اللغوي لكي يكون هناك رفض لغوي؟

واية هو "القبيل" دا اللي عايز منه أدلة؟



> بروس والتك :
> 
> with the boy. The Hebrew literally reads, “He gave unto Hagar. He set   upon her shoulders, and together with the boy [or, and the boy], and he   sent her away.” Previous translations, which left  open  the suggestion that Abraham put the lad, not the water, on Hagar’s   shoulders, have generated some confusion and been a favorite reading  of  source critics. Such a reading, however, is unnecessary and  unwarranted.  Source critics think that this episode is a doublet  of the same  incident of Hagar’s flight into the desert recorded in  16:14. They note  that if these are two distinct incidents, according to  the received  chronology, Ishmael is at the time of the second flight  about sixteen  years of age (cf. 16:16; 21:5, 8). They wrongly interpret  21:14 to mean  that Abraham set a young “boy” on Hagar’s shoulders, a  notion  incommensurate with a sixteen-year-old youth (see notes 21:14).  They  further argue that she would not “put” a sixteen-year-old under a  bush.  The Hebrew form of the verb rendered “put” means more literally  “to  throw,” as it is translated in 37:20, 22, 24. However, it can have  the  broader meaning “to expose, abandon” (Gen. 21:15; Jer. 38:6; Ezek.   16:5).179 Cogan likewise renders it “abandon,”180 a otion pertinent to a   loving mother having to abandon her beloved teenager under the shade  of  ascrawny bush in the scorching desert.
> 
> ...


لم أر في حياتي من هم في ضحالة تفكيرك.. لماذا لم تكمل ترجمة يا ترى؟

تعالى أضع لك النص مميزاً إياه..



*with the boy.* The Hebrew *literally*   reads, “He gave unto Hagar. He set upon her shoulders, and together   with the boy [or, and the boy], and he sent her away.” Previous   translations, which left open the *suggestion*   that Abraham put the lad, not the water, on Hagar’s shoulders, have   generated some confusion and been a favorite reading of source critics. _*Such a reading, however, is unnecessary and unwarranted.*_[1]

*put.* Source critics think that this episode is a doublet of the   same incident of Hagar’s flight into the desert recorded in 16:14.  They  note that if these are two distinct incidents, according to the   received chronology, Ishmael is at the time of the second flight about   sixteen years of age (cf. 16:16; 21:5, 8). *They wrongly interpret 21:14 to mean that Abraham set a young “boy” on Hagar’s shoulders*,   a notion incommensurate with a sixteen-year-old youth (see notes   21:14). They further argue that she would not “put” a sixteen-year-old   under a bush. The Hebrew form of the verb rendered “put” means more   literally “to throw,” as it is translated in 37:20, 22, 24. However, it can have the broader meaning “to expose, abandon” (Gen. 21:15; Jer. 38:6; Ezek. 16:5).179 Cogan likewise renders it “abandon,”180 a notion pertinent to a loving mother having to abandon her beloved teenager under the shade of a scrawny bush in the scorching desert.[2]

[1]Waltke, B. K., & Fredricks, C. J. (2001). Genesis: A commentary (295). Grand Rapids, MI: Zondervan.

179 F. Stolz, “šlk,” TLOT, 3:1335.

180 M. Cogan, “A Technical Term for Exposure,” JNES 27 (1968): 133–35.

[2]Waltke, B. K., & Fredricks, C. J. (2001). Genesis: A commentary (295). Grand Rapids, MI: Zondervan.



هل يمكنك ترجمة الملون هنا، أم فقط تتذكر الإنجليزية في سطر واحد؟


ثم بعد ذلك تكلم في سبيزر..

نضع كلامه أيضاً -كالعادة- ونوضح ما قاله:

_[FONT=&quot]on her back_​[FONT=&quot].  Heb. literally “on her shoulder,” but the term covers also the upper  part of the back in general. The middle of the sentence is now  distorted. The translation of LXX and Syr., “and he placed the child on  her shoulder,” would yield an acceptable word order for Heb., yet would  not automatically guarantee its authenticity. The real problem is  Ishmael’s age at the time. *If the boy was about fifteen years old (see above, Note on 9), his mother would not have carried him on her back.*  Obviously, the present narrative depicts Ishmael as younger (cf. 15  ff.), but still old enough to play the big brother to a weaned Isaac (8  f.). The various emendations that have been proposed merely substitute  one set of problems for another. An acceptable solution has yet to be  discovered.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][1][/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]He[/FONT][FONT=&quot]b. Hebrew.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]LXX The Septuagint[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Syr. Syriac version, the Peshitta[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][1][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot]Speiser, E. A. (2008). Genesis: Introduction, Translation, and Notes (155). New Haven; London: Yale University Press.[/FONT]

​ ​ 
يبقى الرجل بيقول بوضوح أنه لو كان إسماعيل 15 عام، فلا يمكن لأمه أن تحمله... واضحة دي؟

طيب أحنا اثبتنا أنه كان بين 14 - 17 عاماً، وبالتالي لا يمكن أن تحمله،  وبالتالي تم سحق الشبهة، لأنها قائمة على أن هاجر حملت إبنها الكبير..


وتذكير بأن هناك علماء كثيرين قبلوا التفسير الذي أقول به أنا، فكلامه عن عدم وجود حل مقبول للآن، هو محل نقد شديد.


​[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 مايو 2013)

> ويختم هذا الكذاب بتفسير جون سكينر، اذ دلس عليه وزور حينما نقل عنه


إنه  لمن الغريب أن يتكلم شخص محلل له في دينه الكذب صراحة، في ثلاثة مواضع،  منها الحرب، وهو ما يمكن تفسيره بأي نوع من انواع الحرب، كالهذه مثلاً،  فضلا عن المعاريض، من الغريب أن يتكلم شخص كهذا عن الكذب! فهل نسيت  تعاليمك؟




> نقل العبارة والولد واضعاً على كتفها تم اقتراحها بواسطة اولهاوزن وهي حتى الان افضل حل *للنص* غير المعقول ،


من أين أتيت بكلمة "للنص" هذه؟ الرجل قال:


 and is by far the best remedy for an awkward *constr.* 

وهو يتكلم عن "التركيب" وليس النص.. وبالفعل، من يفسر  تركيب النص بمثل تفسيرك سيكون بالنسبة له غير معقول، إذ كيف يتم حمل شاب  لديه 17 عاماً (كما يقول هو) على كتف أمه؟

فما الغريب في هذا؟



> ففي النص العبري


ترجمتك ممتازة الصراحة  تقوم بترجمة MT انها تعني "النص العبري"؟ ثم تتكلم عن الإنجليزية والترجمة؟!!! :dance:


المقصود من وضعي لهذا الإقتباس هو:
​In MT it would be necessary to take
וְאֶת־ה׳
as second obj. to
וַיִּתֵּן,
and
 שם על־שכמה 
as a parenthetic circumst.




وهو عين ما قلت أنا به وعارضتني أنت بجهل، إذ يقول الرجل أنه "في النص الماسوري من الواجب أن يتم أخذ "والولد" كمفعول به ثان لـ(الفعل) "وأعطى"، وأن "واضعا على كتفها" كجملة إعتراضية.
وهو عين ما قلت به أنا!، والشاهد من هذا الإستشهاد هو جعل كلامك عن الشق  النحوي، الذي لم تقدم عليه دليلا واحداً بل إكتفيت بكلامك دليل، هو العدم  سواء  ​ 



> وهذا امر مجهد للهروب


من أين أتيت بكلمة "وهذا" هذه؟ هل قالها هو أم أنها من إضافاتك الترجماتية؟

الرجل قال:



It is an effort to evade the absurdity of a youth of 17 being carried on his mother’s back.


أي: أنه لمن المجهد تجنب سخافة شاب 17 عام يتم حمله على كتف أمه.

فهنا يجب تحليل كلامه:

1. هو يصف أن يتم حمل شاب 17 عام على كتف أمه بالشيء السخيف، وهذا صحيح،  ولكن هذا لم يحدث أصلاً، أللهم إلا لو أراد شخص أن يجعله أنه حدث ثم يصفه  بهذا الوصف!
2. مسألة الإجهاد، هى مسألة نسبية من شخص لشخص، ولا ترتبط بمقياس واحد للجميع.


لكن ترجمتك أنت ترجمة مدلسة أو ، على أقل تقدير، خاطئة، لأنك تجعل وصفه هذا  هو على الجملة السابقة التي قال فيها بأن كلمة "الولد" يجب أن تكون مفعول  به ثان للفعل "وأعطى".. فكفاك تدليس..​

​ 

> فكلام  سكينر واضح جداً؛ فهو يقر ويعترف ان النص بظاهرة يدل ويشير الى حمل   السيدة هاجر لسيدنا إسماعيل عليه السلام برغم كونه في السابعة عشر من عمره   وهو بذلك نص غير معقول


كلام سكينر يمكن تفسيره بطريقتين،*الأولى:*  هى ما فهمت بها أنت كلامه، أي أن Olshausen قال بنقل الكلمة "والولد" إلى  ما قبل "واضعاً على كتفها" مكانياً، وبالتالي يكون كل من "الخبز والماء  والولد" أُعطوا لهاجر، وبالتالي وضعوا على كتفها جميعاً، وهذا ما لم أفهم  به كلامه.​*الثانية:* هى ما فهمت أنا بها كلامه، أي  أن Olshausen قال بنقل الكلمة "والولد" كمفعول به ثان للفعل "أعطى" ولكن  تكون عبارة "واضعاً على كتفها" هى جملة إعتراضية تخص الخبز وقربة الماء  فقط، وليس الولد.​ 
أنا فهمت كلامه بهذه الطريقة لسببين:

 الأول: أنه بعد هذه الجملة مباشرةً والتي يعرض فيها إقتراح Olshausen تكلم في أن كلمة "والولد" من الواجب أن تكون مفعول به ثانِ للفعل "أعطى" وبالتالي فهو لا يتكلم على أن إسماعيل تم وضعه على كتف أمه، إذ كيف يكون هذا أفضل تفسير للنص؟!!

الثاني: أنه بعدما قال أن "الولد" هو مفعول به ثانِ للفعل "أعطى"، قال أن عبارة "واضعاً على كتفها" هى حملة إعتراضية.

​
​ فلماذا فهمت أنت كلامه بطريقتك هذه؟

​ ثم، أين قال سكينر نفسه:



> ان النص بظاهرة يدل ويشير الى حمل  السيدة هاجر لسيدنا إسماعيل عليه السلام برغم كونه في السابعة عشر من عمره


؟
هو بدأ بعرض إقتراح Olshausen  ثم تكلم في أن "الولد" مفعول به ثان للفعل "أعطى"، ثم تكلم في أن عبارة  "واضعاً على كتفها" هى جملة إعتراضية، ثم قال بأنه من المجهد (أي: من  الصعب) تجنب سخافة شاب 17 عام يتم حمله على كتف أمه.


فأين قال أن إسماعيل تم حمله على كتف أمه وهو إبن 17 عام؟


​ 

> ولذلك فلم يجد إلا الطرق التي تؤدي للهروب من نتيجة وشكل النص بهذه الحالة


هذا لم يقله، هو قال: أنه لمن المجهد تجنب سخافة شاب 17 عام يتم حمله على كتف أمه.

ولم يتكلم عن النص أصلاً، بل فهمك للنص، إذ أنك تفهم أنه تم حمل شاب لديه  17 عاما على كتف أمه، فهذا هو الذي تكلم فيه سكينر وليس النص، والدليل هو  كلامه نفسه، وها القاريء يقرأ:

It is an effort to evade the absurdity _*of *a youth of 17 being carried on his mother’s back_.​ 



> لذلك فقد استشهد بكلام ألهاوزن الذي قال بضرورة تغيير تقدير النص بالصيغة التي ترجمناها أعلاه .


يحميك لشبابك، تعالى أحاول اخليك تفكر بالعقل شوية، وأحنا أسفين لتعبك معانا في تشغيل عقلك..

يعني أنت بتقول أن سكينر بيقول بصعوبة تجنب سخافة أن اسماعيل ذا الـ 17  عاماً يتم حمله على كتف أمه، فيقوم عامل أية يقوم عامل أية يا واد يا طارق،  يقوم يستشهد بكلام Olshausen اللي أنت بتفهمه على أنه تأييد لحمل إسماعيل على كتف أمه، صح كدا؟ مش هو دا فهمك للكلام؟

يعني الراجل بيدلل على فهم هو بيعتبره سخيف!! (حسب فهمك لكلامه)، يحميك لشبابك.. ld:




> ولم يقل لنا ما هو هذا العلاج ولم يترجم مصطلح سكينر الذي ذكره وهو قوله على هذا العلاج انه Evade



دا أنت ذاكرتك في الباي باي 

ما هو لسة قايل بكلام Olshausen اللي بيقول فيه بتغير تقدير النص! هو أنت ذاكرتك 3 ثواني ولا اية؟

ثم تقول أني لم أترجم مصطلح Evade، يعني أنت ذاكرتك ضعيفة وكمان نظرك ضعيف؟!! 

طيب إقرأ كلامي كده مرة تانية:




> ولكن الغريب هو في عبارته السابقة للأخيرة مباشرة والتي قال فيها " It is an effort to evade "  أي " أنه من المُجْهِد التهرب او التجنب " فقد وصف الحالة بأنها " evade  " وهذا غريب حقاً حيث أن الأصل هو أن الصعوبات تنتج عن ضعف فهم او ضعف علم  او ضعف إلمام بالأمر او حتى تعمد عدم الفهم وبالتالي عندما يأتي علماء  ويوضحوا هذا الصعب للكل فإن عملهم هو " التوضيح " و " التفسير " و "  التبيان " وليس " التجنب " او " الهروب " فالأصل هو الصحيح ثم إيضاح خطأ من أخطأوا في الفهم ، فهو تفسير وليس " تجنب " لما يقوله النص





الأغرب، أنك نقلت كلامي هذا نفسه، ثم تقول أني لم أترجم الكلمة!، دا أنا ترجمتها ورديت عليها كمان! 

يحميك لشبابك :08:





> اي هروب، وهي الكلمة التي وضعها النصراني دون ترجمة على  وعسى تمر على القاريء المسيحي الذي لا يعي معني هذه النقولات فتمر عليه  مرور الكرام


ها  ها ها ها، إسم الله عليك، حارسك وصاينك، يخليك لشبابك، دا وانت الصادق،  رغم أن الكلمة دي تحديدا حطيت ترجمتها ورديت عليها كمان، أنت ، يا سبع  البرومبة ، لم تراها  وبعد كدا تقول على القاريء المسيحي أنه يمر عليه مرور الكرام؟ أمال انت مرت عليك مرور أية؟ مرور الجيزة؟!! ربنا يشفيك!



> ثم لم يقل ايضاً افضل علاج أو تفسير لماذا


الصراحة  أنا مش فاهم الجملة دي تقصد بيها أية تحديدا، هل بتسألني أنا أم سكينر؟  ياريت تحدد عشان أرد عليك، ومش فاهم كلمة "لماذا" دي تقصد بيها السؤال عن  السببية أم تقصد بها السؤال عن الجزء الذي وصف تفسيره بأنه أفضل تفسير؟


ربما نسيت أصلا ما هو الذي نتكلم فيه!!..



> اي أنه نص غير معقول وغير طبيعي


جبت منين كلمة "نص" دي؟



> فالنص يا كرام لا يؤدي إلا إلى لنتيجة كارثية


كذبت، تم طحنك وسحلك علمياً بالأدلة وتأتي لتقول هذا الكلام؟



> وبعد كل هذا يدلس على سكينر ليعطي ايهام للقاريء المسيحي انه لم يتكلم في النص بجرح او تعديل إذ يقول


أين قلت هذا عنه؟ 



> فقد قال رأيه الصريح في النص كما بينا أعلاه وبين ماذا يقول ظاهر النص


اللي هو فين تحديداً؟



> ومن نفس ذات الصفحة التي نقل منها الكلام السابق
> فيقول سكينر:
> 
> she cast the boy (whom, therefore, she must have been carrying) under one of the bushes] for protection from the sun (1 Ki. 19:4f.).


يعني أنت مش لاقي دليل في الإقتباس فرحت جبت شاهد من كلام آخر له؟

كلامه هذا داخل الأقواس، وليس شرح صريح للنص محل البحث، وهو هنا يتكلم عن  النص الخاص بأنها طرحت إبنها، ويقول therefore، وهذا يدل على أنه بنى هذا  الرأي وفقاً للكلمة العبرية וַתַּשְׁלֵ֣ךְ التي تترجمها الفانديك "طرحت" وهذه الكلمة العبرية تكلمنا فيها في البحث ولم ترد على ما أوردناه! وسيأتي الحديث عنها أكثر..


ألم تقرأ -مثلا- ما قاله والتك والذي وضعته لك ولم تنتبه له:

[FONT=&quot]They further argue that she  would not “put” a sixteen-year-old under a bush. The Hebrew form of the  verb rendered “put” means more literally “to throw,” as it is translated  in 37:20, 22, 24. However, it can have the broader meaning “to expose, abandon” (Gen. 21:15; Jer. 38:6; Ezek. 16:5).179 Cogan likewise renders it “abandon,”180 a  notion pertinent to a loving mother having to abandon her beloved  teenager under the shade of a scrawny bush in the scorching desert.​
[FONT=&quot]179 ​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1[FONT=&quot]F. Stolz, “šlk,” TLOT, 3:1335.​

[FONT=&quot]180 ​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref2[FONT=&quot]M. Cogan, “A Technical Term for Exposure,” JNES 27 (1968): 133–35.​


ووفقاً لقاعدتك الجهلية، فأن هذا إحتمال وبالتالي يبطل الإستدلال بهذه  الكلمة لإحتمال أن تكون تعني التخلي عن مسئولية إسماعيل، وبالتالي، فالذي  بنى عليه سكينر كلامه بين الأقواس، هو مختلف فيه أصلاً ...

لكن الملفت هنا، أن هذا العضو النصراني لم يريد على كل ما أوردت من  إستشهادات! فهو إختار قليل منها وعلق عليها تعليقات غبية (قمت بالرد عليها)  ثم ترك البقية!!


فأين رده على:

*[FONT=&quot]يقول جوردون وينهام :[/FONT]*​  [FONT=&quot]a-a.An awkwardly placed phrase. If the “and” were omitted or the whole phrase transposed as _BHS_ and Westermann suggest, it would be clear that “he placed the child on her shoulder.” However, the versions do not support such a transposition. *Rather, “the child” is object of “he gave.”* The delay in mentioning the transfer of Ishmael implies *Abraham waited till the last possible minute*; cf. the delayed mention of Benjamin in 43:15 (Gispen 2:218).[FONT=&quot][1][/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]ويستكمل قائلاً :[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]“Early in the morning” (cf.  19:27; 20:8; 22:3), “Abraham took bread and a skin of water and gave it  to Hagar.” He supplies Hagar with the basic provisions for survival: a  skin of water, often made of an old goatskin, could hold about fifteen  liters (three gallons, thirty pounds in weight). This sounds rather  minimal in the light of the injunction in Deut 15:12–18 to give the  departing slave a royal send–off. Why? Was it Abraham’s secret intention  to make sure Hagar could not go too far (Calvin) ? As Gispen observes,  this conflicts with his prompt obedience to God’s command intimated by  “early in the morning.” And his use of the name Hagar here rather than  “slave-wife” suggests he is treating her with consideration, as does the  apposition clause “putting it on her shoulder.” “The inclusion of such  details brings to attention the compassionate concern of the distressed  Abraham” (Jacob, 482).[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Many modern commentators argue that the object of “putting on her shoulder” is “the child” and suggest rearrangements *of the word order to make this a more probable rendering of the Hebrew*(see _Notes_). However, this is unlikely. *First*, it would be difficult to carry a large water-skin, bread, and a child, however young, on one’s back simultaneously. *Second*, the angel later explicitly tells Hagar to take Ishmael by the hand (v 18). He was evidently old enough to walk.  It seems likely then that Abraham put the bread and water-skin on  Hagar’s back so that she could have her hands free to take Ishmael by  the hand (so Jerome, Jacob). *Third*,  17:25; 21:12 (note the term “lad”) imply that Ishmael was well into his  teens by this time, in which case it would be most improbable that he  rode on his mother’s back! This last point is usually countered by  assigning chaps. 17 and 21 to different sources (P and E) and using it  as an argument for source analysis. But a theory that demands textual  emendation _and_ a superficial reading of the story is suspect.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Rather, as Dillmann, Skinner, Weinfeld, and  Gispen correctly observe, “and the child” depends on “and he gave.” The  word order delaying the mention of “the child” (note the term “child”  chosen to stress his relationship to Abraham) until the last possible  moment conveys Abraham’s great reluctance to part with Ishmael, a point  already made explicit in v 11. It was a costly decision to part with his  firstborn son. In this light, one may interpret the sparse provisioning  as evoking Abraham’s numbness at sending his son away rather than lack  of concern or forethought.[/FONT]



  [FONT=&quot]“Send her off” (piel [/FONT][FONT=&quot]שׁלח[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) is a softer term than “drive out” (cf. 18:16; 19:29; 3:23). It is used of divorce (e.g.,  Deut 22:19; 24:1, 3) and the release of slaves with a generous  provision (Exod 11:1–2; Deut 15:13). It may be that Abraham blessed his  wife and son before they left or gave them other gifts (cf. Jacob,  Westermann). But what matters for the rest of the story is the supply of  bread and water, so only these items are mentioned explicitly.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]“She wandered” shows she was lost (cf. 37:15,  Joseph; Exod 23:4, ox; Isa 53:6, sheep) and did not know where to go,  and helps us to sympathize with her situation.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]“In the wilderness of Beersheba” means “the fairly flat southern part of the Negeb” (Simons, _GTOT_).  Assuming Abraham is still living somewhere near Gerar (cf. 20:1), it  would appear that Hagar is moving southeastward toward northern Arabia,  later inhabited by some of the Ishmaelites (cf. 25:12–18).[FONT=&quot][2][/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]ويقول جوردون فارشتنبم :[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]Abraham did five things: First, he rose up  early in the morning, showing that the decision had now been made.  Second, he took bread and a bottle of water, and this emphasized the  lack of inheritance. Third, he gave it unto Hagar, putting it on her  shoulder. Fourth, he gave her the child. Abraham put Hagar in charge of Ishmael, and he was now under her authority. Fifth, he sent her away, which was the official expulsion. [FONT=&quot][3][/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]ويقول فيكتور هاميلتون :[/FONT]*​  [FONT=&quot]along with the child. Abraham transfers Ishmael from his guardianship to Hagar’s. Only if one follows the LXX does he encounter the idea that Abraham placed Ishmael (a teenage adolescent!) on his mother’s back. The Hebrew reads literally: “he took bread and a skin of water and gave (them) to Hagar, putting (them) upon her shoulder, and the child.” When we recall that [/FONT][FONT=&quot]nāṯan[/FONT][FONT=&quot] means not only “put, place” but also “commit, entrust,” then the meaning is plain. Both “bread/water” and “child” serve as direct objects of [/FONT][FONT=&quot]nāṯan[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. Abraham places the physical provisions on her back and entrusts their son and his welfare to Hagar’s care.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]32[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Sarah had insisted that Hagar be banished ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]gāraš[/FONT][FONT=&quot]), but Abraham is not that harsh. He does not expel Hagar; he sent her off ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]šālaḥ[/FONT][FONT=&quot], in the Piel). At times [/FONT][FONT=&quot]gāraš[/FONT][FONT=&quot] is paired with [/FONT][FONT=&quot]šālaḥ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (Piel), suggesting an overlap in meaning between the two. Yahweh “sent forth” ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]šālaḥ[/FONT][FONT=&quot], Piel) sinning man from the garden (3:23), and “drove him out” ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]gāraš[/FONT][FONT=&quot], 3:24). Yahweh informs Moses that Pharaoh will send out ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]šālaḥ[/FONT][FONT=&quot], Piel) Israel from Egypt, and that he will drive ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]gāraš[/FONT][FONT=&quot])  them out of his land (Exod. 6:1). The same two verbs occur in the same  sequence when Pharaoh dismisses and expels Israel from his territory  (Exod. 11:1). There is, however, a basic difference between [/FONT][FONT=&quot]gāraš[/FONT][FONT=&quot] and [/FONT][FONT=&quot]šālaḥ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (Piel). “Whereas the latter often refers to a friendly release, the former is invariably a hostile act.”33 Similarly, the English verbs “send off, dismiss” do not carry the harsh nuances of “expel, drive out.”[FONT=&quot][4][/FONT][/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]BHS Biblia hebraica stuttgartensia, ed. K. Elliger and W. Rudolph (Stuttgart: Deutsche Bibelstiftung, 1977)[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]cf. confer, compare[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][1][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot]Wenham,  G. J. (2002). Vol. 2: Word Biblical Commentary : Genesis 16-50. Word  Biblical Commentary (78). Dallas: Word, Incorporated.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]cf. confer, compare[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]e.g. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]exempli gratia[/FONT][FONT=&quot], for example[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]GTOT J. Simmons, The Geographical and Topographical Texts of the OT[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][2][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot]Wenham,  G. J. (2002). Vol. 2: Word Biblical Commentary : Genesis 16-50. Word  Biblical Commentary (84). Dallas: Word, Incorporated.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][3][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot]Fruchtenbaum, A. G. (2008). Ariel's Bible commentary: The book of Genesis (1st ed.) (345). San Antonio, TX: Ariel Ministries.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]LXX Septuagint[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]32 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]See H. C. White, “The Initiation Legend of Ishmael,” ZAW 87 (1975) 302.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]33 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]D. Daube, The Exodus Pattern in the Bible (London: Faber and Faber, 1963), p. 30. For instances where the Piel of šāla[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ḥ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]  means to send away without the possibility of return, see Exod. 5:2  (Israel); Lev. 14:7, 53 (birds); Lev. 16:10 (the goat for Azazel); Deut.  22:19, 29 (divorcing one’s wife); 2 Sam. 13:17 (Tamar).[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][4][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot]Hamilton,  V. P. (1995). The Book of Genesis. Chapters 18-50. The New  International Commentary on the Old Testament (82). Grand Rapids, MI:  Wm. B. Eerdmans Publishing Co.[/FONT]


​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 مايو 2013)

*ويقول باول كيسلينج :*
​   The latter is referred to as “the child,”12   perhaps to emphasize his vulnerability in this situation and the need   for God’s protection and care. Hagar wandered in the wilderness﻿13 south of Canaan near Beersheba, one of Canaan’s traditional borders.[1]

12 The Hebrew here is יֶלֶד (yeled) rather than נַעַר (na‘ar) as in v. 12.

﻿13 “Desert” may be too strong a word for the modern audience. This is not the Sahara but a wilderness where few people live.

[1]Kissling, P. (2009). Genesis, Volume 2. The College Press NIV Commentary (181). Joplin, MO: College Press Publishing Company.



*ويقول كل من ولتر رورز و مارتن فرنزمان : *
​ _Along with the child._   Born when Abraham was 86 years old (16:16), Ishmael was now a “lad”   (12) of some 17 years. He could not have been put on Hagar’s shoulder   with the _bread and a skin_ (an animal skin as a container) _of water._ The account stresses that Sarah’s demand was fully met: Abraham sent Hagar away _along with_   Ishmael. Nor need one infer that Ishmael was still a babe in arms when   his mother later “cast the child under one of the bushes.” (15)[1]
*
ويقول تفسير " *CrosswayBibles* " :*
​ *putting it on her shoulder, along with the child*.   While these words might suggest that Ishmael was placed on Hagar’s   shoulder, this is hardly likely, since Ishmael is about 16 years old   (see 16:16; 21:5, 8) at this time. The last thing Abraham did was to   give Ishmael to Hagar, probably after “putting it” (the bread and water)   on Hagar’s shoulder. The Hebrew term for “child” (Hb. _yeled_) may denote an older teenager; it is used, e.g., of Joseph in 37:30. *wilderness of Beersheba*.   Water was difficult to find in this region. Man-made wells appear to   have been the main source of water (see 21:30; 26:18–22). On   “Beersheba,”[2]

[1]Roehrs,   W. H., & Franzmann, M. H., joint author.(1998, c1979). Concordia   self-study comentary (electronic ed.) (1:36-37). St. Louis: Concordia   Publishing House.

[2]Crossway Bibles. (2008). The ESV Study Bible (86). Wheaton, IL: Crossway Bibles.


*ويقول ناهوم سارنا :*
​ *over her shoulder*   This refers only to the bread and water container. Ishmael, who is now   at least sixteen years old, could hardly have been carried by his   mother.[1]
*
ويقول هربرت يوبولد :*
​   Some rearrange the text in the interest  of  their view, like Meek, who renders: “taking some bread and a skin of   water, he gave them to Hagar, along with her son, and putting them on   her shoulder,” etc. The Hebrew order is as we have translated above.   These words _may_ be so construed as to make the words “and the   lad” to be the object of “put.” But they may with equal grammatical   propriety be construed so that “and the lad” is the object of the   preceding verb “gave”; so A. R. V.; A. V. ambiguous. An added consideration is the fact that women did not usually carry   lads several years old on their “shoulder” but let them straddle the   hip. Besides, the critics, who are practically unanimous on this point,   would hardly believe that some author, perhaps the so-called E, would   have himself believed that Ishmael and Isaac were both of the same age,   or Ishmael perhaps even, as this view of the case might suggest, a bit   younger than Isaac. Distorted tradition could hardly have grown blurred   on so important a fact as the priority of the birth of Ishmael.[2]
*
ويقول كينث ماثيوز :*
​   The Hebrew of v. 14 is difficult and subject to two different interpretations of Ishmael’s age.﻿524﻿ Either (1) Abraham places both the provisions _and_ the child on Hagar’s shoulders, hence indicating Ishmael is an infant (e.g., ﻿NRSV﻿, ﻿NJPS﻿, ﻿NJB﻿, ﻿NAB﻿, ﻿REB﻿), or (2) he places only the provisions on her shoulders and gives over the boy, permitting Ishmael to be older (e.g., ﻿NIV﻿, ﻿NLT﻿, ﻿ASV﻿, ﻿HCSB﻿, ﻿NASB﻿, ﻿NKJV﻿). The former reading creates a contradiction with the earlier depiction   of Ishmael, who is a teenager (17:25; 16:16 with 21:5). This   contradiction is usually explained as the result of two conflicting   sources (E—21:6–21; P—16:16; 17:25). The redactor attempted to harmonize   his sources by the “clumsy” dis******** of the phrase “and with the   child.”﻿525﻿ The ancient versions, however, support the ﻿MT﻿ as the original reading.﻿526﻿   The author’s awkward Hebrew has created two positive effects: (1) the   troubled language captures the anguish of the moment, and (2) mention  of  “the boy” is delayed in the sentence so as to suggest that the   transference of the boy from Abraham’s hand to hers is undertaken at the   last possible moment.﻿527﻿ When we recognize that this “syntax of delay” is a feature of the passage,﻿528﻿ it is best to accept the ﻿MT﻿ text, translating “the boy” as the second object of “gave,” thus “and [he] _gave her_ the boy” (﻿NASB﻿).﻿529﻿[3]
*
ويستكمل قائلاً :*
​   The Hebrew of v. 14 is difficult and subject to two different interpretations of Ishmael’s age.﻿524﻿ Either (1) Abraham places both the provisions _and_ the child on Hagar’s shoulders, hence indicating Ishmael is an infant (e.g., ﻿NRSV﻿, ﻿NJPS﻿, ﻿NJB﻿, ﻿NAB﻿, ﻿REB﻿), or (2) he places only the provisions on her shoulders and gives over the boy, permitting Ishmael to be older (e.g., ﻿NIV﻿, ﻿NLT﻿, ﻿ASV﻿, ﻿HCSB﻿, ﻿NASB﻿, ﻿NKJV﻿).   The former reading creates a contradiction with the earlier depiction   of Ishmael, who is a teenager (17:25; 16:16 with 21:5). This   contradiction is usually explained as the result of two conflicting sources   (E—21:6–21; P—16:16; 17:25). The redactor attempted to harmonize his   sources by the “clumsy” dis******** of the phrase “and with the child.”﻿525﻿ The ancient versions, however, support the ﻿MT﻿ as the original reading.﻿526﻿   The author’s awkward Hebrew has created two positive effects: (1) the   troubled language captures the anguish of the moment, and (2) mention  of  “the boy” is delayed in the sentence so as to suggest that the   transference of the boy from Abraham’s hand to hers is undertaken at the   last possible moment.﻿527﻿ When we recognize that this “syntax of delay” is a feature of the passage,﻿528﻿ it is best to accept the ﻿MT﻿ text, translating “the boy” as the second object of “gave,” thus “and [he] _gave her_ the boy” (﻿NASB﻿).﻿529﻿[4]

*
ويقول تفسير " *Pulpit Commentary* " :*
​ *And Abraham rose up early in the morning*,—hastening to put in force the Divine instructions (cf. ch. 19:27 22:3 Abraham; ch. 20:8, Abimelech; ch. 28:18, Jacob)—*and took bread, and a bottle of water*,—the bottle, from a root signifying to enclose (Fürst); ἀσκόν   (LXX.), was composed of skin, the material of which the earliest   carrying vessels were constructed (cf. Josh. 9:4, 13; Judges 4:19; 1   Sam. 16:20; Matt. 9:17). “The monuments of Egypt, the sculptures of   Mesopotamia, and the relics of Herculaneum and Pomperi afford ample   opportunities to learn the shape and use of every variety of bottles,   often surprising us both by their elegance and costliness” (Kalisch)—*and gave it unto Hagar, putting it on her shoulder*,—the   usual place for carrying such vessels among Oriental women. According   to Herodotus (ii. 35), Egyptian women carried burdens on their   shoulders, Egyptian men upon their heads—*and the child*,—not   placing the child, now a youth of over seventeen years, upon her   shoulder (LXX., Schumann, Bohlen); but giving him, along with the bottle   (Hävernick, Kalisch, À Lapide, Ainsworth), or, as   well as the bread (Keil, Murphy), to Hagar, not to be carried as a   burden, but led as a companion—*and sent her away*:—divorced her by   the command of God (À Lapide); but as Hagar was never   recognised by God as Abraham’s wife, her sending away was not a case of   divorce (Wordsworth)—*and she departed* (from Beersheba, whither Abraham had by this time removed, and where, in all probability, Isaac had been born), and wandered—_i. e._ lost her way (cf. ch. 37:15)—*in the wilderness* (the uncultivated waste between Palestine and Egypt) *of Beer sheba*—introduced here by anticipation, unless the incident in vers. 22–33 had previously taken place (_vide_ or ver. 31).[5]
*
ويقول جون جيسكي :*
​   You’ve got to admire Abraham’s prompt   obedience. Although he realized that at his age he would very likely   never see his firstborn son again, he sent Ishmael and his mother away   the very next morning. He gave them what supplies of food and water they   could carry and, with an ache in his heart, watched them head out into   the hot, dry southland of Canaan.[6]

*ويقول تفسير " *A Commentary on the Holy Scriptures* " :*​ 
*And the child*.—[He   was now about sixteen or seventeen—a youth. “Boys were often married  at  this age.” Ishmael was soon after married. This must be borne in  mind  in our estimate of the command given to Abraham.—A. G.] According  to the  Septuagint, Tuch, and others, the author places the burden upon  the boy  also; [The וconjunctive makes it necessary that the וְאֶת הַיֶּלֶדshould be connected with the principal verb יִקַּח.   Keil, p. 172.—A. G.] but this does not follow from the text. Knobel   correctly recalls to view that Ishmael was at this time at least sixteen   years old. Delitzsch, on the contrary, understands the passage in the   first instance thus: Abraham placed Isaac [Ishmael?—A. G.] also upon  the  back of Hagar; and speaks of inconsistencies and contradictions in  the  context; but then, he himself destroys this interpretation in a  casual  side remark. The Vulgate also here corrects the Septuagint.[7]
*
ويقول ويليام ويليامز :*
​ *Early the next morning*   (21:14), Abraham prepared Hagar and Ishmael with food and water for   basic survival. A skin bottle could not hold more than three gallons of   water, and if the food given was only what the two could carry, as John   Calvin suggests, perhaps Abraham secretly intended to make it  necessary  for them to return.3 He showed concern for Hagar’s well-being when *he set them* [the food and water] *on her shoulders* (21:14). Abraham did not just leave the task to Hagar and Ishmael as he could have done. Then, Abraham *sent her off* (21:14). He did not drive her out.[8]

*و يقول جيمس بويس :*
​   In Genesis 21:14, Abraham is described  as  taking some food and a skin of water, and setting them on Hagar’s   shoulders and sending her off with the boy. In Hebrew, the word order is   a little confusing. It says that Abraham took some food and a skin of   water, setting them on Hagar’s shoulders, and the boy, and then he sent   her off. According to Barr, the verse says that he put the boy on her   shoulders; and since we know that Ishmael had to be at least fifteen,   this would be impossible, so the text is in error or at least   incompatible with the rest of Genesis.
  However, the text says nothing of the sort.   What has happened is that Barr has read it through the bias of a   liberal, anti-evangelical scholar. When you read it—I use the word   honestly—through the “bias” of a conservative, evangelical scholar, a   distinction between what Abraham did with the supplies and Ishmael is   plain. In the Hebrew text, the word “boy” is separated from the words   “skin of water and food” by the words “setting them on her shoulder.”   So, “setting them on her shoulder” goes with the earlier part of the   sentence and “boy” comes later. It is as if the text says, “Abraham gave   her food and a skin of water, setting them on her shoulder, and [also   gave her] the boy.” I would be inclined to say that any fool could see   that but, as a matter of fact, it is the fools who fail to see it, in  my  judgment.﻿2﻿[9]

*
ويقول البرت بارنز :*
​   “And the lad.” He took the lad and gave  him to  Hagar. The bread and water-skin were on her shoulder; the lad  she held  by the hand.
*
ويقول جون جيل :*
​ *and gave it unto Hagar, putting it on her shoulder;*   that is, the bread and the water, which might be put in one parcel or   bundle, or in a basket, and so laid and carried on her shoulder: the   Targum of Jonathan adds,"and bound it to her loins, to show that she was   an handmaid:"
*
ويقول هاينز :*
​   So Abraham supplied Hagar and Ishmael  with  provisions and sent them away into the desert. When the water was  spent,  Hagar despaired of life itself. But an angel spoke to her,  reassured  her of God’s interest and care, showed her a well, and  promised to make  of Ishmael a great nation.[10] 


*and the child;*   not that the child was "on her shoulder", which is quite improbable;   for, since he was thirteen years of age when he was circumcised, he must   be fourteen when Isaac was born; and if Isaac was two years old when   weaned, Ishmael must be sixteen; and if he was three years of age, he   must be seventeen; and if five years, he must be nineteen: some of the   Jewish writers say (z), he was twenty seven years of age when he went   out of his father's house; but they seem to come nearest the truth that   make this event to be when he was at the age of seventeen (a), and when   he must be too big to be carried on his mother's shoulder: but the  sense  is, that Abraham, when he put the provision on her shoulder, gave   Ishmael to her, delivered him into her hand, to be taken care of by  her;  and very probably she led him in her hand:
*
يقول بوب أتلي :*
​ *“putting them on her shoulder”*   Both the Septuagint and the Syriac translate this in such a way that  it  implies that they also put Ishmael on her back. It seems from the   context that Ishmael must have been between 15 and 17 years old, much   too heavy to be carried by his mother, therefore, this is probably an   idiom for preparing for a journey.[11] 

[1]Sarna,   N. M. (1989). Genesis. English and Hebrew; commentary in English.;   Title on half t.p.: Genesis = Be-reshit. The JPS Torah commentary (147).   Philadelphia: Jewish Publication Society.

A. R. V. American Standard Edition of the Revised Version.

A. V. King James Version.

[2]Leupold, H. C. (1942). Exposition of Genesis.H. C. Leupold Commentary Collection (604). Grand Rapids, MI: Baker Book House.

524 For a discussion of the issues, see Lyke, “Where Does ‘the Boy’ Belong?” 637–48. The problem is the syntactical relationship of וְאֶת הַיֶּלֶד, “and [with] the child,” in the sentence: the issues are (1) אֶתcan be taken as a preposition (“with”) or direct object marker, and (2) וְאֶת הַיֶּלֶדcan be read either with the prior verbs שָׂם, “set, place,” or וַיִּתֵּן, “gave,” or the following verb וַיְשַׁלְּחֶהָ, “and he sent her away.” ﻿BHS﻿ (as in some ﻿Gk.﻿texts, but not the ﻿Syr.﻿as ﻿BHS﻿   says) recommends an emendation, transposing the phrase to read, “… and   he gave [the food and water] to Hagar, and he placed the child on her   shoulder.” Since the ancient versions appear to follow the ﻿MT﻿’s arrangement, however, this clever emendation is “too convenient” to adopt. If “child” is the object of the prior verb שָׂם,   the construction also makes the child an infant, “… and he gave [the   food and water] to Hagar, placing [them] and the child on her shoulder.”   If, however, the phrase is the object of וַיִּתֵּן,   the translation permits an older Ishmael, “… and he gave [the food and   water] to Hagar, putting [them] on her shoulder, and the child [to   Hagar]” (Wenham, Genesis 16–50, 77–78). The ﻿NIV﻿ interprets the phrase as prepositional phrase and with the following verb וַיְשַׁלְּחֶהָ, thus also permitting the boy to be older.

NRSV New Revised Standard Version

NJPS New Jewish Publication Society Version

NJB New Jerusalem Bible

NAB New American Bible

REB Revised English Bible

NIV New International Version

NLT New Living Translation

ASV American Standard Version

HCSB Holman Christian Standard Bible

NASB New American Standard Bible

NKJV New King James Version

525 Westermann, Genesis 12–36, 341.

MT Masoretic Text

526 The ﻿LXX﻿ has the same word order as the ﻿MT﻿;   it reads “the child” as the object of “placed,” thus, “and placed the   child on her shoulder.” See Wevers, Notes on the Greek Text, 305.

527 Wenham, Genesis 16–50, 78, 84.

528 Lyke presents a convincing case for the authenticity of the ﻿MT﻿   text, and he effectively proves that the author’s practice of placing   references to the two sons at the end of key clauses (vv. 8–14)  achieved  a comparison between the two sons in 21:14 and 22:3; but he  failed to  draw this obvious conclusion, preferring to accept the  critic’s view of  21:14 inferring an infant Ishmael (“Genesis 21:14,”  647).

529 The ﻿ASV﻿, ﻿NASB﻿, ﻿NKJV﻿   interpret the phrase as the second object of “gave,” e.g., “and gave   them to Hagar, putting them on her shoulder, and gave her the boy” (﻿NASB﻿). The ﻿AV﻿ and ﻿ESV﻿ are so literal as to be as ambiguous as the Hebrew text. The ﻿NIV﻿ translates a prepositional phrase with the following verb, “he sent her off with the boy.”

[3]Mathews,   K. A. (2007, c2005). Vol. 1B: Genesis 11:27-50:26 (electronic ed.).   Logos Library System; The New American Commentary (272). Nashville:   Broadman & Holman Publishers.

524 For a discussion of the issues, see Lyke, “Where Does ‘the Boy’ Belong?” 637–48. The problem is the syntactical relationship of וְאֶת הַיֶּלֶד, “and [with] the child,” in the sentence: the issues are (1) אֶתcan be taken as a preposition (“with”) or direct object marker, and (2) וְאֶת הַיֶּלֶדcan be read either with the prior verbs שָׂם, “set, place,” or וַיִּתֵּן, “gave,” or the following verb וַיְשַׁלְּחֶהָ, “and he sent her away.” ﻿BHS﻿ (as in some ﻿Gk.﻿texts, but not the ﻿Syr.﻿as ﻿BHS﻿   says) recommends an emendation, transposing the phrase to read, “… and   he gave [the food and water] to Hagar, and he placed the child on her   shoulder.” Since the ancient versions appear to follow the ﻿MT﻿’s arrangement, however, this clever emendation is “too convenient” to adopt. If “child” is the object of the prior verb שָׂם,   the construction also makes the child an infant, “… and he gave [the   food and water] to Hagar, placing [them] and the child on her shoulder.”   If, however, the phrase is the object of וַיִּתֵּן,   the translation permits an older Ishmael, “… and he gave [the food and   water] to Hagar, putting [them] on her shoulder, and the child [to   Hagar]” (Wenham, Genesis 16–50, 77–78). The ﻿NIV﻿ interprets the phrase as prepositional phrase and with the following verb וַיְשַׁלְּחֶהָ, thus also permitting the boy to be older.

NRSV New Revised Standard Version

NJPS New Jewish Publication Society Version

NJB New Jerusalem Bible

NAB New American Bible

REB Revised English Bible

NIV New International Version

NLT New Living Translation

ASV American Standard Version

HCSB Holman Christian Standard Bible

NASB New American Standard Bible

NKJV New King James Version

525 Westermann, Genesis 12–36, 341.

MT Masoretic Text

526 The ﻿LXX﻿ has the same word order as the ﻿MT﻿;   it reads “the child” as the object of “placed,” thus, “and placed the   child on her shoulder.” See Wevers, Notes on the Greek Text, 305.

527 Wenham, Genesis 16–50, 78, 84.

528 Lyke presents a convincing case for the authenticity of the ﻿MT﻿   text, and he effectively proves that the author’s practice of placing   references to the two sons at the end of key clauses (vv. 8–14)  achieved  a comparison between the two sons in 21:14 and 22:3; but he  failed to  draw this obvious conclusion, preferring to accept the  critic’s view of  21:14 inferring an infant Ishmael (“Genesis 21:14,”  647).

529 The ﻿ASV﻿, ﻿NASB﻿, ﻿NKJV﻿   interpret the phrase as the second object of “gave,” e.g., “and gave   them to Hagar, putting them on her shoulder, and gave her the boy” (﻿NASB﻿). The ﻿AV﻿ and ﻿ESV﻿ are so literal as to be as ambiguous as the Hebrew text. The ﻿NIV﻿ translates a prepositional phrase with the following verb, “he sent her off with the boy.”

[4]Mathews,   K. A. (2007, c2005). Vol. 1B: Genesis 11:27-50:26 (electronic ed.).   Logos Library System; The New American Commentary (272). Nashville:   Broadman & Holman Publishers.

[5]The Pulpit Commentary: Genesis. 2004 (H. D. M. Spence-Jones, Ed.)(272). Bellingham.

[6]Jeske, J. C. (2001). Genesis (2nd ed.). The People's Bible (179). Milwaukee, Wis.: Northwestern Pub. House.

[7]Lange,   J. P., Schaff, P., Lewis, T., & Gosman, A. (2008). A commentary on   the Holy Scriptures : Genesis (458). Bellingham, WA: Logos Research   Systems, Inc.

3 Gordon J. Wenhem, Genesis 16–50, Word Biblical Commentary, vol. 2 (Dallas: Word Publishing, 1994), p. 84.

[8]Williams, W. G. (1999). Genesis: A Commentary for Bible Students (168). Indianapolis, IN: Wesleyan Publishing House.

2 James   Barr, The Scope and Authority of the Bible (Philadelphia: Westminster,   1980), 78. For a cogent reply to the view espoused by Barr, see H. C.   Leupold, Exposition of Genesis, 2:604–5.

[9]Boice,   J. M. (1998). Genesis : An expositional commentary. Originally   published: Grand Rapids : Zondervan, 1982. (666). Grand Rapids, Mich.:   Baker Books.

[10]Haines,   L. (1967). The Book of Genesis. In . Vol. 1:1: Genesis-Deuteronomy.  The  Wesleyan Bible Commentary (78). Grand Rapids, MI: William B.  Eerdmans  Publishing Company.

[11]Utley,   B. (2009). The Patriarchal Period: Genesis 12-50. Study Guide   Commentary Series (122). Marshall, TX: Bible Lessons International.


​


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 مايو 2013)

> اما   عن عذره الأول فهو امر غريب ان يتحجج به مع انه من المفترض انه  قد قرأ   الرد عليه ومقتنع بهذا الرد؛ إذ انه قد استشهد بما يرد على دعواه  هذه بما   جاء في تفسير بلبيت.
> فقد جاء فيه :





> The bottle, from a root signifying to enclose was composed of  skin,   the material of which the earliest carrying vessels were  constructed (   Josh 9 : 4, 13 ; Judges 4 : 19 ; 1Sam 16 : 20 ; matt 9 :  17 ) the   monuments of Egypt, the sculptures of Mesopotamia, and the  relics of   Herculaneum an pomperi afford ample opportunities to learn the  shape   and use every variety of bottles, often surprising us both by  their   elegance and costliness ( kalisch ) ... the usual place for  carrying   such vessels among oriental women. According to Herodotus Egyptian women carried burdens on their shoulders, Egyptian men upon their heads.​




​​
ومن هو الذي نفى أن النساء يحملن الخبز والماء (هذه الأعباء) على أكتافهن؟

يبدو أنك تترجم بالشبة!!

إلى هذه الجملة، لم يتكلم التفسير عن حمل الشاب إسماعيل أصلاً ، فهل تظن أني أقول لك أن المرأة كانت لا تحمل أي شيء حتى تستشهد بكلام كهذا؟ هل أنت من الكائنات العاقلة؟

ولماذا إقتطعت ، يا أيها المدلس، كلام التفسير ولم تعرضه للقُراء النصارى إخوتك؟

يقول التفسير الذي أراد إخفاؤه:
​​​ and the child,—*not* placing the child, now a youth of over seventeen years, upon her shoulder (LXX., Schumann, Bohlen); *but giving*   him, along with the bottle (Hävernick, Kalisch, À   Lapide, Ainsworth), or, as well as the bread (Keil, Murphy), to Hagar,   not to be carried as a burden, *but led as a companion*​ 
عايزين نشوف قُدراتك في ترجمة هذا الجزء 







> اما عن العذر الثاني


هو فين أصلا الرد على كلامي الأول؟!!!!



> اما عن العذر الثاني فهو اوهن من الذي سبقه، فكيف   يمكن ان يصبح معيار  المعدل السني قياساً على يومنا هذا هو الشيء الذي يعيق   صاحبه عن عمل بدني  او دنيوي مما يصعب ان يقوم به مماثله في ايامنا هذا.


قلت: إذن، بنفس المقياس   الذي تريده هنا (وتتهرب منه هناك) لماذا تعترض على أن تحمله أمه وهو إبن   17 عاماً، وتجعل المعيار الذي تحكم وفقاً له هى المرأة في زماننا هذا؟ ما   المستغرب إذن لكل هذا الموضوع لو أن هذا رأيك (وليس هروبك)؟




> فتذكر التوراة ان ابراهيم هو شيخ طاعن كبير في السن   في حوالي المائة من  عمره كان يهاجر ويرتحل ويغير مكان اقامته من كعنان   للنقب تك  20 :
> 
> - سفر التكوين الأصحاح العشرون
> 
> 1 وَانْتَقَلَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ مِنْ هُنَاكَ إِلَى أَرْضِ الْجَنُوبِ، وَسَكَنَ بَيْنَ قَادِشَ وَشُورَ، وَتَغَرَّبَ فِي جَرَارَ


ما   المشكلة هنا؟ لا يوجد حمل أصلا في النص، فلماذا تستشهد به؟ أرجو ألا يكون   مقصدك هو أن إبراهيم كان يحمل زوجاته وماشيته وعبيده ويرتحل من مكان   لمكان!! (تعملها صدقني!).



> ركض لمقابلة الملائكة تك 18 :
> 
> - سفر التكوين الأصحاح الثامن عشر
> 
> 3 فَرَفَعَ عَيْنَيْهِ وَنَظَرَ وَإِذَا ثَلاَثَةُ رِجَال وَاقِفُونَ لَدَيْهِ. فَلَمَّا نَظَرَ رَكَضَ لاسْتِقْبَالِهِمْ مِنْ بَابِ الْخَيْمَةِ وَسَجَدَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ


ما   المشكلة في أن يركض؟!! هل تظن أنه كان عداءً ويركض بسرعة كالشباب مثلاً؟   أم أن النص يقصد أن يقول أنه قام سريعا وحاول الإسراع لمقابلتهم؟!!!



> - وحمل طعام كبير وقدمه لهم 18 :
> 
> سفر التكوين الاصحاح الثامن عشر
> 
> 8 ثُمَّ أَخَذَ زُبْدًا وَلَبَنًا، وَالْعِجْلَ الَّذِي عَمِلَهُ، وَوَضَعَهَا قُدَّامَهُمْ. وَإِذْ كَانَ هُوَ وَاقِفًا لَدَيْهِمْ تَحْتَ الشَّجَرَةِ أَكَلُوا


من أين أتيت أنه "حمل طعام كبير"؟!!!
النص يقول "أخذ" وهذا يمكن تفسيره بطرق كثيرة جداً، مثل أن يكون عبيده هم   الذين أخذوا هذا الطعام وأعطوه للضيوف، أو يكون هو على مراحل، ثم، هل كل   هذا الطعام يعادل وزن إبنه مثلاً؟؟؟!!!!!

نريد التذكير أن إبراهيم كان لديه عبيد كثيريين جداً وخدم يخدمونه فمن المستغرب أن يأخذ بنفسه هذه الأشياء لأن العبيد موجودون..



> - ثم يقدم ابراهيم الشيخ الكبير المسن هذه الاوزان ويضعها على كتف هاجر :
> 
> سفر التكوين الأصحاح الواحد والعشرون
> 
> 14 فَبَكَّرَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ صَبَاحًا وَأَخَذَ خُبْزًا وَقِرْبَةَ مَاءٍ وَأَعْطَاهُمَا لِهَاجَرَ، وَاضِعًا إِيَّاهُمَا عَلَى كَتِفِهَا


اللي هى كام كيلو مثلا كدا في مخيلتك العبقرية دي؟ 
طن مثلاً؟؟ أم أنه أعطى للجارية هاجر "فرن عيش" و "خزان ماء"؟!!!
أخبرنا يا صاحب الخيال المريض..




> - يصعد جبل ويشقق حطب كمحرقة :
> 
> سفر التكوين الأصحاح الثاني والعشرون
> 
> 3 فَبَكَّرَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ صَبَاحًا وَشَدَّ عَلَى حِمَارِهِ، وَأَخَذَ اثْنَيْنِ مِنْ غِلْمَانِهِ مَعَهُ، وَإِسْحَاقَ ابْنَهُ، وَشَقَّقَ حَطَبًا لِمُحْرَقَةٍ، وَقَامَ وَذَهَبَ إِلَى الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي قَالَ لَهُ اللهُ


أيضاً ما المشكلة؟ أين الحمل؟!!
ألم تقرأ النص أن النص يقول "شَدَّ عَلَى حِمَارِهِ"؟ لو كان إبراهيم يستطيع حمل هذا، فلماذا أخذ الحمار؟ ولماذا أخذ غلمانه!!


وما الشاهد (الذي تريده) في تمييزك لـ"شقق حطباً لمحرقة"؟!!




> يبني مذبح ويضع اسحاق فوقه على الحطب :
> 
> سفر التكوين الأصحاح الثاني والعشرون
> 
> 9 فَلَمَّا أَتَيَا إِلَى الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي قَالَ لَهُ اللهُ، بَنَى هُنَاكَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ الْمَذْبَحَ وَرَتَّبَ الْحَطَبَ وَرَبَطَ إِسْحَاقَ ابْنَهُ وَوَضَعَهُ عَلَى الْمَذْبَحِ فَوْقَ الْحَطَبِ.


ما المشكلة في بناء مذبح؟!! وما المشكلة في "ترتيب" الحطب؟ وأين قال الكتاب أنه "حمل" إسحق؟!!



> - يتزوج وهو فوق المائة وينجب وهو في هذا السن :
> 
> سفر التكوين الأصحاح الخامس والعشرون
> 
> 1 وَعَادَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ فَأَخَذَ زَوْجَةً اسْمُهَا قَطُورَةُ


اه تصدق، عندك حق 

هو الجواز دا بيشيل فيه أثقال  ؟




> - وفوق كل هذا ينجب اسماعيل وهو ابن ثمانين عاماً :
> 
> سفر التكوين الأصحاح 16
> 
> 16 كَانَ أَبْرَامُ ابْنَ سِتٍّ وَثَمَانِينَ سَنَةً لَمَّا وَلَدَتْ هَاجَرُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ لأَبْرَامَ


برضو  أية المشكلة في الإنجاب؟ هل هذا يتطلب أن يكون شاباً؟؟ وكيف يكون هذا  دليلاً لك؟ هل العملية الجنسية للرجل تتطلب مجهوداً خارقاً مثلا لا يقدر  عليه إلا شابا؟!!



بعد كل هذا، أين أنه حمل وزن كوزن إبنه إسماعيل (إبن الجارية)؟

ثم أن الغريب، أنه في الأصحاح التالي مباشرة يستغرب ويضحك إبراهيم أنه سيلد وهو إبن 100 عاماً!! وسارة 90 عاماً!!

أي أنه وفقاً للمعطيات الجسدية، قد ضحك لغرابة هذا الأمر في هذا العمر المتقدم، فلو كان أمراً عادياً فهل كان سيضحك إبراهيم ويستغرب هذا الإستغراب، فقط عند سماعه بانه سينجب!!؟؟

ثم بعد هذا العمر بـ قرابة 15 عاماً يكون أمراً طبيعياً ومقبول أن يحمل إبراهيم إبن 115 عاماً إبنه صاحب الـ 15 عاماً (مثلا) على يديه ويضعه على كتف أمه؟!!

تكوين 17: 17 

17. فَسَقَطَ ابْرَاهِيمُ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ وَضَحِكَ وَقَالَ فِي  قَلْبِهِ: «هَلْ يُولَدُ لِابْنِ مِئَةِ سَنَةٍ؟ وَهَلْ تَلِدُ سَارَةُ  وَهِيَ بِنْتُ تِسْعِينَ سَنَةً؟».

​​​​


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 مايو 2013)

> فلننظر الى حجم التناقض الداخلي بين كلامه في العذرين ( 1 ، 2 ) وبين ما يصوره النص نفسه ايضاً


ما هو هذا التناقض المزعوم؟!



> ولسوف ابدا بالسؤال الذي انهى به عذره الاول الا وهو : كيف يحمل ويقتاد من تجاوز الرابعة عشر كأنه خبز وماء ؟
> 
> فيستنكر النصراني كيف يتساوى سيدنا اسماعيل عليه السلام بالجمادات التي    وضعت على كتف السيدة هاجر المكرمة برغم انه في في سن الشباب ولا يليق بمن    هو في مثل سنه ان يقتاد هكذا
> 
> ...




مش فاهم!، هو أنت بتأيد كلامي يعني ولا بتعارضني؟!!

يبدو أن مشكلة عدم الفهم تلامزك دائماً، أنا بقول لك أنه لمن السهل إقتياد   الخبز والماء لأنهما جمادات من اللازم إقتيادهما، لكن البشر، إسماعيل، إبن   الجارية، الإنسان، كيف يمكن إقتياده بهذه الصورة ووضعه على كتف أمه   كالخبز؟!! فما قلته أنت سأضفه أنا للسؤال، وأقول لك:
أنه لمن السهل  إقتياد الخبز والماء لأنهما جمادات من اللازم إقتيادهما، لكن البشر،  إسماعيل، إبن الجارية، الإنسان، الذي كان من هم في عمره يتزوجون وينجبون أولاداً، كيف يمكن إقتياده بهذه الصورة ووضعه على  كتف أمه كالخبز؟!!


انت فاهم اصلا انا بقول اية وفاهم انت بتقول أية؟



> وهذا ما يناقض سياق النص الذي يصوره على انه غير عاقل، غير مدرك لما يدور حوله، وان مقاليد الامور جميعا بيد امه.


لا يوجد هذا الكلام في النص!!!

النص محل البحث هو نص واحد فقط، قليل الكلمات، يتكلم عما فعله إبراهيم، ولا   يذكر أي شيء فعله غيره، سواء هاجر أو إسماعيل، فلا هاجر إعترضت ولا قبلت   ولا علّقت ولا ولا ولا، وهكذا إسماعيل، فهل هذا دليل على أن هاجر كانت  طفلة  هى الأخرى؟!!! ربما في عقلك!!

من أين جئت بكلامك هذا من النص؟؟!!! هل عدم الذِكر هو دليل على عدم الوجود مثلاً أو صغر العمر مثلاً؟؟

أنت عاقل طيب؟!!

​


> ومسألة قيادة امه له في هذا السن والطبيعي اصلا ان   يُعَهَد إليه بأمه؛ بأن  يتولى هو رعايتها وتدبير شؤونها وهو الرجل القوي   البالغ الذي يعتمد عليه،  وليس العكس.


وهى ست عجوزة كركوبة،   من الذي قال أن وجوده معها ،وحده، لا يحقق هذا أصلاً؟ هو أعطاها إبنها   لانها أمه، وطالما هو معها فسيعولها، فهذا من البديهيات!!
أرجو لا يكون مقصدك أنك تريده أن يبحث عن عمل بمرتب عال ليشتري لها ميكروويف مثلا!!



> وقد تكلمنا في هذه النقطة مسبقاً اعلاه بما فيه الكفاية بما يغني عن اعادته هنا مرة اخرى.


وبعدها تم الرد عليك!



> وتكلمنا ايضاً هنا بما يغنى عن إعادته، ونلاحظ هنا ان هذا النصراني  يحاول لي عنق النص ويزوره فيقول " *ولا يتركه يمشي بجوارها* " وهذا ليس ما  تصوره وجهة النظر القائلة بان السيدة هاجر لم تحمل سيدنا اسماعيل.


أي نص ألوي عنقه؟ هل أنت من الكائنات العاقلة؟ أين تكلمت في هذا السطر عن النص؟!!
أنا أسألك:لماذا يضع ابراهيم من الاساس   اسماعيل فوق كتفها ( جسب الاعتراض المقدم ) ولا يتركه يمشي بجوارها؟ اما في   حالة الخبز والماء فلا يوجد سوى ان يعطيمها لهاجر لانهما ليسا بعاقلين !
​
ده أولاً، أما ثانيا، فما الذي تصوره وجهة النظر التي   تقول بعدم حمل إسماعيل؟ هل تقول مثلا أنه ركب العربية الهامر بتاعته ومشي   جنبها يضرب لها كلاكسات؟!! أم ركب الطيارة بتاعته ونط من فوق؟!!

يعني لما يكون في وجهة نظر بتقول أن هاجر لم تحمله، ويكون الكتاب بيقول أن   إبراهيم اعطاه لهاجر، دا يؤدي إلى أن إسماعيل راح إزاي مع هاجر؟ بلوتوث   مثلاً؟ يا لك عديم العقل.



> فوجه النظر هذه تقول ان سيدنا ابراهيم قد سَلَم سيدنا اسماعيل الى السيدة هاجر، بان اعطاه لها في يدها *لتمشي به* ولتقوده وان يكون في رعايتها رغم كونه في هذا السن الكبير وهذه الحالة البدنية !!


يعني أنت بتعرض على كلامي "يمشي بجوارها" وتقول أن وجهة النظر تقول بـ أنها "تمشي به"؟!!








يعني أنت معترض على أنه يمشي بجوارها ولكن عايزها تمشي به، ااااااه، كدا يعني :






​

وبعدين يعني إزاي اعطاه لها في يدها دي حسب تصوراتك المبدعة؟

كدا يعني:








> ولكن النصراني يقول انه يمشي بجوارها وهذا تزوير كما قلت، ويجب ان ندقق في الالفاظ هنا جيداً، فالتسليم والاعطاء غير الرفقة تماماً.


كلام جميل، كلام معقول، مقدرش أقول حاجة عنه..

فعلا هو لما هايسلمها إبنها، هاتركبه التوكتوك وتسوقه هىّ 








> وهي جزئية بسطنا فيها الكلام أعلاه بما يغني عن اعادته هنا مرة اخرى


مستنيين توضيحك اللي طلبناه عشان نكمل الحفلة عليك :99:

​


> قلت : وهذا هو الخيال بعينه، فهذا كلام مهتريء مليء بالعلل القادحة
> 
> فقد وضع لنا حتمية لا اعلم من اين جاء بها


خيال؟
ما تسميه أنت خيال، أنا أثبته بنصوص صريحة من الكتاب المقدس!!
فلماذا لا تتجرأ وترد بدلا من الندب والصراخ والعويل والتكرار هذا؟



> وهي ضرورة حمل المعنى على المجاز لا على حقيقته في حالة اثبات حمل
> 
> السيدة هاجر لسيدنا اسماعيل على كتفها، وهذا امر لا دليل عليه ولا برهان ولم يقدم ولو حتى قول لعالم يعضد كلامه هذا


*نؤجل هذه الجملة للنهاية حيث سيتم تلقينك درس قاسي...*



> هذا فضلا عن استخدامه لتعبير "  الاستخدام الكتابي " فهذا تدليس منه فليس المقصود دوماً بكلمة " حمل " انها  حمل المسؤولية.


يا لك كائن لا عقل لك، وهل أنا قلت أن كلمة "حمل" يقصد منها دائما الحمل المجازي؟!! هل أنا قلت هذا أيها الفاقد للعقل؟
لكن هل جاءت بهذا المعنى أم لا، هذا ما أثبته أنا وبالتالي إستخدم هذا الإستخدام للكلمة!! فماذا حل بك؟!



> فمن يقول ان الاستخدام الكتابي لكلمة حمل خاص بالحمل المجازي فهو كذاب؛ فتعبير حمل كما جاء في " الكتاب " جاء
> 
> ايضا باستخدامات كثيرة على صورته الحقيقة بهيئته


ومين قال أنه خاص بالحمل المجازي؟!! انت بترد على نفسك؟



> وهو ما استخدمه وعرفه  المثبتون والمعارضون ايضاً بأن قالوا بأن كون امرأة تحمل شاب في هذا السن  غير مقبول عقلياً ومنطقياً .


وهو لم يحدث أصلاً 



> وهذا ما لا نسأل نحن عليه، بل هو تساؤل في الاساس نحن من نثيره وعليهم هم الاجابة عليه وبالأدلة


رددنا عليه في كل الإحتمالات،،

أولا: لم يتم حمله بل إعطاؤه لها.
ثانيا: حتى (جدلاً) لو قبلنا حمله فيكون الحمل هو حمل المسئولية كما أثبتنا.

فأنت تسأل عن شيء لم يحدث أصلاً! وهو الحمل على الكتف..



> فكيف يمكن ان نضفي صفة القداسة على كتاب يحمل معاني من هذا القبيل، وأي نوع من البشر والعقول يخاطب ؟


أتستغرب من أن الكتاب يقول أن إسماعيل تم إعطاؤه لأمه هاجر؟!! وتسأل عن العقول؟ بالتأكيد التي ليست على شاكلتك..




> بداية مع تعليقه على كلام راشي المفسر وقوله انه لم يقل ان النص يقول هذا بل ان هذا هو فهمه الخاص للنص.
> 
> وهو كلام مهتريء ومضحك جدا والله فإن كان فهم شخص لنص معين كذا وكذا،    فمنطقيا وبدرجة بسيطة جدا من التفكير تكون النتيجة الحتمية هي ان رؤيته    للنص كانت كذا وكذا مما يطابق فهمه له


1. خطأ لأنه لم يكتف   بالنص، بل قال شيء أخر خارج النص، وبالتالي فلا يوجد في النص ما يؤيد كلامه   وهذا ما جعله يقول أن سارة كانت حاضرة (وهذا غير موجود في النص) وأنها   ألقت عليه عين شريرة :w00t: (وهذا ما لم يوجد في النص)، فكلامك يكون صحيح منطقياً، لو كان يقرأ ثم يخرج برأيه، لكن أضاف للنص كلاما ليس فيه.

2. خطأ لأنه علل سبب فهمه هذا وذكر أسبابه عندما قال:
because Sarah had cast an evil eye upon him, and he was  seized by a fever so that he could not walk on his feet



> اي ان هذا هو مراد النص وبناءاً عليه فهذا ما فهمه منه، فهذا امر لا يحتاج لشرح او بيان


يكون   كلامك صحيحا لو إستخرجت ما بنى عليه رأيه هذا (أن سارة كانت موجودة  صباحاً  معهم وألقت عين شريرة عليهما) من النص نفسه، أما أن تضيف أشياء لا  توجد في  النص ثم تفسر النص في على خلفيتها، فهذا لا علاقة له برؤيته للنص  بل  برؤيته لما قاله من خارج النص..

والسؤال الآن، أين دليله على كلامه هذا كما طلبت دليل أنت ايضاً؟ أم أنك تكيل بمكاييل؟



> وراشي حينما قال ان السيدة المكرمة هاجر قد حملت نبي الله اسماعيل عليه السلام على كتفها لم يكن يقول كلام على
> 
> عواهنه او اي كلام مرسل بلا اي دليل



بل يقول كلام مرسل وبغير دليل   وساذج أيضاً، وعليك انت أن تستخرج من "نــــص" كلامه، إستدلاله بالدليل   الغوي والدليل الكتاب، من داخل كلامه هو نصاً نصاً، فأن لم تفعل، ولن تفعل،   فإعلم أنك ،كالعادة، لم تقدم دليل 



> فلو كانت الجملة لغوياً لا تقول بحمل السيدة هاجر لسيدنا  اسماعيل لكان قال بما يقله النص واستبعد مسألة الحمل تماماً


خطأ   منطقي بالغ، إذ أنه أضاف كلاما آخر وفسر النص على إثره، فهذا الكلام   الآخر، الذي لا قيمة له، هو الذي دفعه لهذا الفهم الخاطيء..


ما أريد الإشارة إليه هنا، أن هذا الشيء النصراني، كلما أراد أن يقول أن   الشخص الفلاني لم يقل هذا من بنات أفكاره او أن كلامه هذا ليس بلا دليل أو   مرسل أو على عواهنه، لا يقدم دليل أن كلام هذا الشخص جاء وفقاً للدليل كذا   وكذا وكذا ، من نص كلامه ، أي بإقتباس حرفي من كلامه، بل أنه يعتبر أنه   طالما قال أن هذا الكلام "ليس مرسلا" فهو أصبح ليس مرسلا، وطالما قال أن   هذا الكلام "ليس بلا دليل" فقد أصبح "بدليل"، فبئس الفكر!
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 مايو 2013)

> فراشي قال ان السيدة هاجر قد حملت سيدنا اسماعيل على كتفها *لانه* وقتئذ لم  يكن قادراً على المشي على قدميه *لانه* كان محموم اذ ان السيدة سارة قد حسدته  فلم يكن قادراً على المشي بعدها.


وهذا عين ما أقوله، أنه راشي قال بحمله، لا بسبب دليل لغوي، أو دليل كتابي بل *لانه* قال بكلام لا قيمة له ولا دليل عليه..*
*والدليل، أنك أنت نفسك شهدت بهذا ولم تقدم ما إدعيته سواء لغوية أو كتابية مقتبسة من كلام راشي. ld:*
*



> ومنطقياً فكلامه سليم مائة بالمائة؛ فإن كان سيدنا اسماعيل بكامل صحته ولياقته فلم يخرجه النص خارج بؤرة الاحداث


100 % ؟؟ دا أنت كريم أوي يا طروق 

هل هذا هو الإحتمال الوحيد الذي وجدته؟
هل يلزم أن يذكر النص أنه قام برد فعل؟!! هل ذكر النص أي رد فعل لهاجر؟!!!
لو كان بكامل صحته ولم يتكلم عنه النص، فما المشكلة هنا؟!!

المهم، لا تتهرب، أين دليل راشي من كلامه، الدليل اللغوي والكتابي وليس "ضربته عين، فجاله حمى"..

ناقص يقول أنه أخد حقنة وعملت له كمادات لخفض الحرارة 








> وعدم مشاركته لامه في حمل هذه
> 
> الاوزان الثقيلة


فعلا، حمل عدد من الخبز وقربة ماء، أوزان ثقيلة 









> وتركها جميعاً لامه دون ان يساعدها حتى في الامر ؟


يا كبدي يابني، وعامل في نفسك كل دا؟ :t7:



> حالة الاحتضار التي كان يمر بها حينما نفذت
> 
> الماء – وهذا شأن اي محموم في غياب الماء والسوائل – وتخصيص النص له وحده دون امه بالتعب والهلاك عند نفاذ
> 
> الماء دون والدته برغم ان الظروف الطبيعية تقول العكس


طبعا   أنا رديت على أغنية "ست الحبايب" دي قبلاً، ولكن هنا أريد أن أسألك، يعني   أنت عايز تقول أن راشي، إستشف دا منطقياً وماعندوش دليل سواء على الكلام  دا  أو على تفسير النص غير الكلام دا؟

​


> اما *نقلياً* والدليل على ان السيدة سارة قد *حسدته* – بحسب ما هو مذكور في  *توراة اليهود اليوم* – فهو سياق النص نفسه الذي لم يقرؤه هذا النصراني اصلاً  ولم يعرف عنه شيء.


أية   دا؟ يعني أنت هاتجيب دليل نصي نقلي من داخل التوراة أن سارة حسدته؟!! طيب   دا تقدم ممتاز، يلا يا عم، ورينا أدلتك النقلية..




> فالنص يقول بحسب ترجمة الفانديك :
> 
> وَرَأَتْ سَارَةُ ابْنَ هَاجَرَ الْمِصْرِيَّةِ الَّذِي وَلَدَتْهُ لإِبْرَاهِيمَ يَمْزَحُ،    10 فَقَالَتْ لإِبْرَاهِيمَ: «اطْرُدْ هذِهِ الْجَارِيَةَ وَابْنَهَا،    لأَنَّ ابْنَ هذِهِ الْجَارِيَةِ لاَ يَرِثُ مَعَ ابْنِي إِسْحَاقَ». 11    فَقَبُحَ الْكَلاَمُ جِدًّا فِي عَيْنَيْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ لِسَبَبِ ابْنِهِ.    12 فَقَالَ اللهُ لإِبْرَاهِيمَ: «لاَ يَقْبُحُ فِي عَيْنَيْكَ مِنْ  أَجْلِ   الْغُلاَمِ وَمِنْ أَجْلِ جَارِيَتِكَ. فِي كُلِّ مَا تَقُولُ  لَكَ   سَارَةُ اسْمَعْ لِقَوْلِهَا، لأَنَّهُ بِإِسْحَاقَ يُدْعَى لَكَ  نَسْلٌ.   13 وَابْنُ الْجَارِيَةِ أَيْضًا سَأَجْعَلُهُ أُمَّةً لأَنَّهُ  نَسْلُكَ».
> 14 فَبَكَّرَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ صَبَاحًا وَأَخَذَ خُبْزًا وَقِرْبَةَ مَاءٍ    وَأَعْطَاهُمَا لِهَاجَرَ، وَاضِعًا إِيَّاهُمَا عَلَى كَتِفِهَا،    وَالْوَلَدَ، وَصَرَفَهَا. فَمَضَتْ وَتَاهَتْ فِي بَرِّيَّةِ بِئْرِ    سَبْعٍ. 15
> ...


يا   عم ولا يهمك، هو دا اللي مضايقك يعني؟ عايزها ركيكة؟ خليها ركيكة، بس   المهم هات لي الدليل النقلي أن سارة حسدته نصاً من توراة اليهود اليوم..



> التي نصها الماسوري :
> 
> וַתֵּרֶא שָׂרָה אֶת-בֶּן-הָגָר הַמִּצְרִית, אֲשֶׁר-יָלְדָה לְאַבְרָהָם—מְצַחֵק


جميل جدا، فين بقى أن سارة حسدته حسب توراة اليهود اليهوم؟ هاننتظر كتير؟ :spor2:



> وجاءت ترجمتها في ترجمة سعديا الفيومي [26]  لاعباً
> 
> 
> 
> ...


أووه، مفاجأة رهيبة مخيفة، لاعباً؟ وشايل في قلبك وساكت كل دا؟!!
لاعبا ولا مازحا ولا راقصا ولا حتى بياكل شاورما، فين أن سارة حسدته نصياً حسب توراة اليهود اليهوم!!؟؟



> وكذلك في الترجمة السبعينية
> 
> 
> english Orthodox Church
> ...


أية   المفاجآت دي كلها، يا دي النور يا دي النور! يتريض؟!! أنت ممتع، المهم،   فين برضو الدليل أن سارة حسدته نصياً حسب توراة اليهود اليوم؟!! شكلك   هاتضيع وقتنا يا نصة 



> والجدير بالذكر ان ذكر اسحاق في هذا النص غير صحيح، وعليه يكون صحيح الترجمة ورأت سارة ابن هاجر المصرية الذي ولدت لإبراهيم يلعب


هاهاها، يعني هنا "غير صحيح" وفي النص محل البحث "صحيح" غصباً؟!!!

ثم لم تخبرنا بالسبب الذي يجعل ذكره هنا غير صحيح! لربما تكون إخترعت سبباً آخر حسب فكرك العالي :hlp:


المهم، فين برضو الدليل النقلي من توراة اليهود اليوم أن سارة حسدته!! شكلك ماعندكش دليل!



> *لذا* فكلام راشي منطقي جداً، وبدليل كتابي ايضاً


لذا؟!!! هو أنت قدمت حاجة عشان تقول بعدها "لذا"؟
أنت كمن يقول برشلونة إتغلب، لذا فالنيل جميل!!

هو فين دا الدليل النقلي من توراة اليهود أن سارة حسدته؟!! الدليل النقلي فين يا طروق؟

فين أنها حسدته يا أبو الطرق؟!! 


يبقى كلام راشي، تبله وتشرب ميته :gun:



> فهو في بداية الامر اسقاط للترجمة السبعينية وجعلها كأنها مجرد ترجمة عادية كأي ترجمة أخرى لكتاب الكنيسة


أين   قلت أنا أن السبعينية مثلها مثل أي ترجمة أخرى؟ لماذا لا تستخرج من كلامي   هذا النص؟!! لست مسئولاً عن (جدلاً) فهمك الخاطيء لكلامي، ما كتبته هو  فقط  ما أريد أن أقله، فليتك تهتم بما هو مكتوب لأنك تواجه صعوبة كبيرة في  فهم  كلامي..



> وان
> 
> هذه الترجمة قد خصعت لفهم كل من هب ودب


لا أبداً..



> ومن بين مترجميها جهال لا يعرفون لغات كتابهم الاصلية


من قال هذا؟



> ففسرت
> 
> على مزاجهم وفقاً لهواهم


من قال هذا؟




> اما قبل ذلك فأريد ان اقف عند قوله " اما بالنسبة للترجمة السبعينية فهي ترجمة وليست اصلاً "
> 
> وهو قول لم يعد يقول به الا اقحاح الجهلة ، فهو قول قد تحللت جثته ولم يعد موجود
> 
> فلا يوجد شيء اسمه اساساً اصل كي يفاضل به امام الترجمة السبعينية ،


حسنا،   يبدو أنك تعاني من نوبة هيستيرية كلما رأيت كلمة "أصل" بعينيك، وهذا   بالطبع لأنك تحاول أن تدرس النقد النصي، وتعرف أن الأصول نفسها غير موجودة،    فهذا ما تعرفه، لذا فيحصل لك تشنجات عصبية كلما رأيت هذه الكلمة، لكن  كما  ربيتك سابقاً عندما علقت على نفس الكلمة، ها أنا ، أكملُ ربايتك..

لو كان لك ذرة فهم، لكنت قرأت الكلمة في سياقها، حيث أني أقارن بين "ترجمة"   و"أصل" أي أن عامل المقارنة "هو اللغة"، فلم أقل مثلا، أن هذه مخطوطة   أصلية أو هذه نسخة أصلية، بل قلت:



> اما بالنسبة للترجمة السبعينية فهي " ترجمة " وليست أصلاً


كلامك يكون صحيحاً لو أنا قلت أنها ترجمة وليست مخطوطة أصلية عبرية!! لكن هذا القول متروك لك 

فحاول أن تفهم الكلام قبل أن ترد، بدلا من أفعل فيك هذا كل مرة..




> فلا يوجد اي اصول لكتاب الكنيسة وانما الصحيح ان   يقول ان السبعينية ترجمة –  شاهد ثانوي – وليست نص مكتوب بلغة الكتاب   الأصلية – شاهد اولي -.


من تحدث عن "أصول لكتاب الكنيسة" حتى تنفي هذا؟!! أعلمت أنك مجرد مهرتل؟!

المقارنة كانت أصلاً في لغة الشيء، فهذا لغته يونانية وذاك لغته عبرية، والدليل أنك أنت نفسك، وأنت بهذا العقل، فهمت قولي!!
فكونك تفهم قولي، فهذا، بحد ذاته، دليل على صحة العبارة لديك!


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 مايو 2013)

> وبعد التصحيح فإن هذا ايضاً لا يقدح في السبعينية ولا يجعلها في الخلف دائماً فكم من شواهد ونصوص أيدت قراءة


ومين   قدح في السبعينية وجعلها في الخلف دائماً؟  إقتبس وقول لنا مين قدح في   السبعينية!!، وما علاقة الشواهد والنصوص  والقراءات؟ هل تعقل فيما أتكلم؟!!   الترجمة (أي ترجمة) تخضع لفهم المترجم!



> ولم تفرق  ان كانت هذه ترجمة ام خلافه ولم ينظر لهذا اصلاً، فهذه واحدة.


ربنا    يشفيك، أنت بتفكرني بفليم "أنت اللي قتلت بابايا"، أول لما حد يقول "عز"    تقول له على طول "يبقى أنت اللي قتلت بابايا"، فإنت أول لما حد يقول  "أصل"   تقوم من غير فهم "داخل في النقد النصي"!!

انا بتكلم عن "العمل الترجمي" كلغة أخرى تخذع لفهم المترجم..



> ان كان ذلك كذلك فأنا موافق. فليرفضها النصراني كما يشاء ولسوف أتمسك انا بوجه نظري والحجة لمن ملك الحجة


طالما وافقت، وليس أمامك إلا الموافقة، فهذا مؤشر جيد 



> The importance of the  Septuagint as a translation   is obvious. Besides being the first  translation ever made of the   Hebrew Scri ptures, it was the medium  through which the religious ideas   of the Hebrews were brought to the  attention of the world.5 It was  the  Bible of the early Christian church,  and when the Bible is quoted  in  the New Testament, it is almost always  from the Septuagint version.   Furthermore, even when not directly quoted  in the New Testament, many   of the terms used and partly created by the  Septuagint translators   became part and parcel of the language of the New  Testament.
> By the end of the first century of the Christian era, more and more Jews    ceased using the Septuagint because the early Christians had adopted   it  as their own translation. At an early stage, the belief developed   that  this translation had been divinely inspired, and hence the way was   open  for several church fathers to claim that the Septuagint  presented  the  words of God more accurately than the Hebrew Bible. The  fact that  after  the first century very, very few Christians had any  knowledge of  the  Hebrew language meant that the Septuagint was not  only the church’s  main  source of the Old Testament but was, in fact,  its only source.


كل  هذا كلام جميل، ولا مشكلة فيه معي  الآن، لكن أيضاً، أنت تهرب للتعميم،  فأنا لم أقلل من السبعينية كترجمة  أصلاً، بل تكلمت في هذا النص تحديدا عن  أن الترجمة تتبع فهم المترجم (فضلا  عن نُساخ هذه الترجمة) ، فهل ناقضت قولي  هذا؟ لماذا لا تأتي لي بما يقول  بعكس ذلك؟

وهاك سؤالي: هل تقبل كل ما جاء فيها، بحسب هذا النص من ميتزجر؟!!
فمثلاً النص الخاص بـ"ها العذراء تحبل"، هل تقبله كنص سبعيني يقول "بارثينوس" أم ستعود لتقول لي "ها علماه"!!؟



ولكن، هناك أمر آخر، ألا وهو صفتك الأساسية، التدليس، فسأنقل جزء من كلام   ميتزجر في نفس الموضوع في نفس الكتاب، وهو الكلام الذب بترته رغم أنه يخص   نقلك جداً:


It is significant that the translators, whether   working as a group or as individuals, and in spite of natural tendencies   to literalism or to the use of Hebraisms, here and there avoided   literalistic renderings of phrases congenial to another age and another   language. The Almighty is not called a “Rock”; “Lord” is substituted  for  the Sacred Name; anthropomorphisms are toned down—God does not  repent,  is not seen, has not a hand.
​ Such modifications were not uniformly   introduced, but still the changes are too frequent and remarkable to be   ascribed merely to chance. A few examples will be sufficient. In  Genesis  6:6–7 the statement that God “repented” for having made  humankind is  softened into the milder expression “He took it to heart.”  In Exodus  24:9–10 we are told that Moses and Aaron, Nadab and Abihu,  and seventy  of the elders of Israel went up and saw the God of Israel.  In the LXX  this becomes “They saw the place where the God of Israel  stood.” In  Joshua 4:24 “the power” is substituted for “the hand” of the  Lord; and  in Isaiah 6:1, though visual perception of God is allowed to  stand, “the  train of his robe” is converted into “his glory.” In  Exodus 15:3 “The  Lord is a warrior” becomes “The Lord is one who  crushes wars.” Changes  like these indicate a disinclination to ascribe  the human form or human  passions to the Divine Being.
​ Metzger, B. M. (2001). _The Bible in Translation : Ancient and English versions_ (16). Grand Rapids, Mich.: Baker Academic.




وأيضاً:

The earliest copies of the   Septuagint, being made by hand, would soon come to differ among   themselves, according to the judgment and accuracy of the scribe making   them. This danger had been anticipated in the curse invoked in the _Letter of Aristeas_ upon anyone who altered the rendering of the Seventy.​ 
Eventually, the text became so unreliable that in the third century Origen made a heroic attempt to purify it.​ 
Metzger, B. M. (2001). _The Bible in Translation : Ancient and English versions_ (18). Grand Rapids, Mich.: Baker Academic.




> لو كان قرأ في موضوع البحث  اصلا لكان فهمه وعرف سببه ولكنه لم يفعل هذا


يعني أنت بتقول أني رديت على ما تسميه أنت "بحث" في حين أني ما قرأتوش أصلاً؟ ولا تقصد حاجة تانية بـ"موضوع البحث ده"؟



> وهو لماذا جاءت ترجمة برنتون  بطريقة صريحة قائلة " ووضع الولد على كتفها "


طيب ما تقول لنا أنت لماذا قالت هذا؟



> وانا لن ارشده للسبب


دا معناه أنك ماعندكش دليل على صحة ترجمة برنتون 
يعني هى كمان بقت محل شك  إلى أن توضح السبب..




> للتدليل على صحة ما يقول، فلسوف نستخدم نحن Apostolic Bible Polyglot Greek-English Interlinear
> [29]
> 
> اخر يقول بما نقوله نحن ، ويعرض النص اليوناني وهو يقول بحمل السيدة هاجر لسيدنا اسماعيل على كتفها


دا انت عيل وبتلعب بقى!

وهل هو دا ترتيب السبعينية في هذا النص تحديداً؟

تعالى نشوف:

14﻿ ἀνέστη δὲ Αβρααμ τὸ πρωὶ καὶ ἔλαβεν ἄρτους καὶ ἀσκὸν ὕδατος καὶ ἔδωκεν Αγαρ καὶ ἐπέθηκεν ἐπὶ τὸν ὦμον καὶ τὸ παιδίον καὶ ἀπέστειλεν αὐτήν. ἀπελθοῦσα δὲ ἐπλανᾶτο τὴν ἔρημον κατὰ τὸ φρέαρ τοῦ ὅρκου.  _

Septuaginta: SESB Edition_. 2006 (A. Rahlfs & R. Hanhart, Ed.) (Ge 21:14). Stuttgart: Deutsche Bibelgesellschaft.


﻿14﻿ ἀνέστη δὲ Αβρααμ τὸ πρωὶ καὶ ἔλαβεν ἄρτους καὶ ἀσκὸν ὕδατος καὶ ἔδωκεν Αγαρ καὶ ἐπέθηκεν ἐπὶ τὸν ὦμον καὶ τὸ παιδίον καὶ ἀπέστειλεν αὐτήν. ἀπελθοῦσα δὲ ἐπλανᾶτο τὴν ἔρημον κατὰ τὸ φρέαρ τοῦ ὅρκου. 
_
Septuaginta  : With morphology_. 1996, c1979 (Ge 21:14). Stuttgart: Deutsche Bibelgesellschaft.

​  14 ἀνέστη δὲ Ἀβραὰμ τὸ πρωί, καὶ ἔλαβεν ἄρτους καὶ ἀσκὸν ὕδατος καὶ ἔδωκεν Ἁγάρ· καὶ ἐπέθηκεν ἐπὶ τὸν ὦμον καὶ τὸ παιδίον, καὶ ἀπέστειλεν αὐτήν· ἀπελθοῦσα δὲ ἐπλανᾶτο τὴν ἔρημον, κατὰ τὸ φρέαρ τοῦ ὅρκου.  

Swete, H. B., D.D. (2009). _The Old Testament in Greek: According to the Septuagint (Text)_.  Title varies slightly: vol. II-III, "edited for the syndics of the  Uiversity Press". (1:33). Bellingham, WA: Logos Research Systems, Inc

 * 14 *ανεστη δε αβρααμ το πρωι και ελαβεν αρτους και ασκον υδατος και εδωκεν αγαρ και επεθηκεν επι τον ωμον και το παιδιον και απεστειλεν αυτην απελθουσα δε επλανατο την ερημον κατα το φρεαρ του ορκου  

Rahlfs, A. (1935; 2007). _Septuaginta (sem acentuação)_ (Ge 21:14). Sociedade Bíblica do Brasil.


والآن، أي نسخة تتبعها صورتك؟ 

​
بالإضافة لهذا:










​ 

وأيضاً، فلنرى عمانوئيل توف في كتابه The Parallel Aligned Hebrew-Aramaic and Greek Texts of Jewish Scripture:










فما هى أدلتك المقابلة؟!!

كنتُ قد قلتُ:




> هذه الآية هى التالية مباشرة للآية محل البحث ، و  تحديداً نريد التركيز على " طرحت الولد " ونسأل سؤال بسيط جداً وهو ، هل  قال الكتاب المقدس أنها انزلته من على كتفها ؟! ، بالطبع الجواب هو : لا



فرد على رد علمي قوي موثق، دامغ، فقال المرحوم:



> قلت : وعلمياً هذا الكلام كلام فارغ لم يتبق منه شيء فقد بينا كله أعلاه، ولم يتبقي لهؤلاء سوى هذه الأحلام التي يثبتوا نفسهم بها.


!!
الصراحة مش عارف، يعني أية لما أقول أن النص لم يقل أنها أنزلته من على  كتفها، فيقول أن هذا علمياً كلام فارغ، فكيف هنا يتكلم "علمياً"؟ هل العلم  مثلا قال بأن النص هنا قال بأنها أنزلته من على كتفها؟!! أم ما دخل العلم  بالتحديد في هذه الإجابة البظرميتية الراقية؟!!



> نعم العهد القديم قال حملته،


هو أنت رجع لك الزهايمر تاني؟! مش كنت بقيت كويس؟

انا لم أسأل هل عى حملته أم لا أصلاً، لأن هذا رددت عليه وطحنتك طوال البحث  الأول والتعليق هنا.. إنما كان سؤالي يا أعمى البصر والبصيرة هو:




> هل قال الكتاب المقدس أنها انزلته من على كتفها ؟!


أتكلم عن "أنزلته" وعن "كتفها"، فهل ترى أم كالعادة؟!



> وبالتالي فإن المعنى الخاص بالإلقاء الطفل او الصبي مشتق من فعل الحمل *وبالتالي فإن الإنزال حتماً وضرورياً *سيكون من فوق الكتف


حتماً وضرورياً؟!!! 

أولاً: لم يقل الكتاب أنها حملته أصلاً، فمبدأ الفكرة مضروب :ura1:
ثانياً: تتكلم عن الحتمية والضرورية؟ فلنتذكر سوياً ما قاله  بروس والتك؟
فلنعيد عليكم ما قاله:

*[FONT=&quot]put.*​[FONT=&quot]  Source critics think that this episode is a doublet of the same  incident of Hagar’s flight into the desert recorded in 16:14. They note  that if these are two distinct incidents, according to the received  chronology, Ishmael is at the time of the second flight about sixteen  years of age (cf. 16:16; 21:5, 8). They wrongly interpret 21:14 to mean  that Abraham set a young “boy” on Hagar’s shoulders, a notion  incommensurate with a sixteen-year-old youth (see notes 21:14). They  further argue that *she would not “put” a sixteen-year-old under a bush*. *The Hebrew form of the verb rendered “put” means more literally “to throw,”* as it is translated in 37:20, 22, 24. *However, it can have the broader meaning “to expose, abandon”* *(Gen. 21:15*; Jer. 38:6; Ezek. 16:5).179 *Cogan likewise renders it “abandon,”180  a notion pertinent to a loving mother having to abandon her beloved  teenager under the shade of a scrawny bush in the scorching desert.*[FONT=&quot][1]​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn3[/FONT]  
[FONT=&quot]179 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]F. Stolz, “šlk,” TLOT, 3:1335.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]180 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]M. Cogan, “A Technical Term for Exposure,” JNES 27 (1968): 133–35.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][1][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot]Waltke, B. K., & Fredricks, C. J. (2001). Genesis: A commentary (295). Grand Rapids, MI: Zondervan.[/FONT]

​ 

فأين قولك "حتماً وضرورياً" من هذا الكلام؟ الجدير بالذكر أن هذا الإقتباس  يضرب كلامك كله من زاويتين، الزاوية الأولى هى معنى "الإلقاء" والثانية هى  أنك طلبت سابقاً دليل على الحمل المجازي ومن ثم الطرح المجازي.. فكان هذا  التعليق كمثال لخطأ جزمك بعدم وجود أي عالم قال هذا الكلام!!





> ويكمل بعد هذا في كلام أرك من هذا واتفه منه ليتوجه بعد ذلك إلى الإحتكام  للمعاجم العبرية التي نقل منها أيضاً *دون ان يعرف ما ينقل*، فأكتفى بالحشو  والترصيص


كالعادة، إلقاء التهم بلا دليل!! فأين دليلك أني لم أعرف ما نقلت؟!!
يبدو انك تظن أني كلما أكثرت عليك الشواهد وطحنتك وجعلتك كالهباء المنثور،  تعتقد أني أنقل بدون أن أقرأ!! في حين أن الصحيح أني أقرأ أكثر مما أضع لك،  رأفة بحالك وبمستواك!

​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 مايو 2013)

> وهي كما رأينا تعني قذف ، رمي ، ألقى


بالإضافة  إلى: نحَّى ، رفض ، هجر ، نبذَ.. فهل ستأخذ بالثلاثة الأولى وتترك البقية  كما عهدنا منك؟!!! ها هى الكلمة تعني: رفض، هجر، نبذ، شكراً لتعاونكم  معنا..




> و  جاءت الكلمة في قضاه 9 : 53
> 
> فأَلقَتِ امرَأَةٌ رَحى طاحونٍ على رَأسِ أًبيمَلِك، فحَطَّمَت جُمجُمَتَه
> 
> ...


هذا لأنه حجر.. فكيف تريد أن يلامس الأرض؟!!
لكن ماذا عن الإنسان؟!! ثم ماذا عن الحمل عن الكتف؟



> فذلك من الناحية اللغوية وهو أمر صحيح لا مرية فيه، ولذلك فقد جاء اقرار العالم سكينر في تعليقه على هذه الفقرة كما مر علينا :
> 
> she cast the boy (whom, therefore, she must have been carrying) under one of the bushes] for protection from the sun (1 Ki. 19:4f.).
> [34]
> ...


خطأ، لأن الكلمة أيضاً تعني كما أثبت أنت بنفسك نحَّى  ، رفض ، هجر ، نبذَ.. وهو أمر صحيح أيضاً، فما حجته في جعل المعنى الحمل  على الكتف؟! وليس حمل مسئوليته وبالتالي هجر مسئوليته (أتكلم عن إسماعيل)؟؟  تفضل، أتحفنا بالإجابة..


الإستخدامات التي أخفاها النصراني:


جاء في حزقيال 18: 31​
31 اطرحوا عنكم كل معاصيكم التي عصيتم بها واعملوا لانفسكم قلبا جديدا وروحا جديدة. فلماذا تموتون يا بيت اسرائيل. 

31 הַשְׁלִ֣יכוּ  מֵעֲלֵיכֶ֗ם אֶת־כָּל־פִּשְׁעֵיכֶם֙ אֲשֶׁ֣ר פְּשַׁעְתֶּ֣ם בָּ֔ם  וַעֲשׂ֥וּ לָכֶ֛ם לֵ֥ב חָדָ֖שׁ וְר֣וּחַ חֲדָשָׁ֑ה וְלָ֥מָּה תָמֻ֖תוּ  בֵּ֥ית יִשְׂרָאֵֽל׃  

جاء في سفر المزامير 2: 3​
3 لنقطع قيودهما ولنطرح عنا ربطهما 



 
3 נְֽ֭נַתְּקָה אֶת־מֽוֹסְרוֹתֵ֑ימוֹ וְנַשְׁלִ֖יכָה מִמֶּ֣נּוּ עֲבֹתֵֽימוֹ׃  
وجاء في سفر الملوك الثاني 17: 20​
20 فرذل الرب كل نسل اسرائيل واذلهم ودفعهم ليد ناهبين حتى طرحهم من امامه. 
20 וַיִּמְאַ֨ס יְהוָ֜ה בְּכָל־זֶ֤רַע יִשְׂרָאֵל֙ וַיְעַנֵּ֔ם וַֽיִּתְּנֵ֖ם בְּיַד־שֹׁסִ֑ים עַ֛ד אֲשֶׁ֥ר הִשְׁלִיכָ֖ם מִפָּנָֽיו׃ 







 
وجاء في ذات السفر 24: 20​
20 لانه لاجل غضب الرب على اورشليم وعلى يهوذا حتى طرحهم من امام وجهه كان ان صدقيا تمرد على ملك بابل​ 
20 כִּ֣י׀ עַל־אַ֣ף יְהוָ֗ה הָיְתָ֤ה בִירוּשָׁלִַ֙ם֙ וּבִ֣יהוּדָ֔ה עַד־הִשְׁלִכ֥וֹ אֹתָ֖ם מֵעַ֣ל פָּנָ֑יו וַיִּמְרֹ֥ד צִדְקִיָּ֖הוּ בְּמֶ֥לֶךְ בָּבֶֽל׃ 
وجاء في سفر المزامير 55: 22​ 

22 ألق على الرب همك فهو يعولك. لا يدع الصدّيق يتزعزع الى الابد‎. 
23 הַשְׁלֵ֤ךְ עַל־יְהוָ֨ה׀ יְהָבְךָ֮ וְה֪וּא יְכַ֫לְכְּלֶ֥ךָ לֹא־יִתֵּ֖ן לְעוֹלָ֥ם מ֗וֹט לַצַּדִּֽיק׃  وجاء في سفر أشعياء 14: 19​ 
19 واما انت فقد طرحت من قبرك كغصن اشنع كلباس القتلى المضروبين بالسيف الهابطين الى حجارة الجب كجثة مدوسة.  



 
19 וְאַתָּ֞ה הָשְׁלַ֤כְתָּ מִֽקִּבְרְךָ֙ כְּנֵ֣צֶר נִתְעָ֔ב לְב֥וּשׁ הֲרֻגִ֖ים מְטֹ֣עֲנֵי חָ֑רֶב יוֹרְדֵ֥י אֶל־אַבְנֵי־ב֖וֹר כְּפֶ֥גֶר מוּבָֽס׃  

وجاء في سفر أرميا 36: 30​ 
30 لذلك هكذا قال الرب عن يهوياقيم ملك يهوذا. لا يكون له جالس على كرسي داود وتكون جثته مطروحة للحر نهارا وللبرد ليلا.  



 
30 לָכֵ֞ן כֹּֽה־אָמַ֣ר יְהוָ֗ה עַל־יְהֽוֹיָקִים֙ מֶ֣לֶךְ יְהוּדָ֔ה  לֹא־יִֽהְיֶה־לּ֥וֹ יוֹשֵׁ֖ב עַל־כִּסֵּ֣א דָוִ֑ד וְנִבְלָתוֹ֙ תִּֽהְיֶ֣ה מֻשְׁלֶ֔כֶת לַחֹ֥רֶב בַּיּ֖וֹם וְלַקֶּ֥רַח בַּלָּֽיְלָה׃ 




 وجاء فس سفر أمريا 14: 16​ 
16 والشعب الذي يتنبأون له يكون مطروحا في شوارع اورشليم من جرى الجوع والسيف وليس من يدفنهم هم ونساؤهم وبنوهم وبناتهم واسكب عليهم شرهم. 

16 וְהָעָ֣ם אֲשֶׁר־הֵ֣מָּה נִבְּאִ֣ים לָהֶ֡ם יִֽהְי֣וּ מֻשְׁלָכִים֩  בְּחֻצ֨וֹת יְרוּשָׁלִַ֜ם מִפְּנֵ֣י׀ הָרָעָ֣ב וְהַחֶ֗רֶב וְאֵ֤ין  מְקַבֵּר֙ לָהֵ֔מָּה הֵ֣מָּה נְשֵׁיהֶ֔ם וּבְנֵיהֶ֖ם וּבְנֹֽתֵיהֶ֑ם  וְשָׁפַכְתִּ֥י עֲלֵיהֶ֖ם אֶת־רָעָתָֽם׃ 


 هل الطرح في كل هذا هو طرح مادي؟!! وجاء في سفر الخروج 7: 9​ 
9 اذا كلمكما فرعون قائلا هاتيا عجيبة تقول لهرون خذ عصاك واطرحها امام فرعون فتصير ثعبانا.  
9 כִּי֩ יְדַבֵּ֨ר אֲלֵכֶ֤ם פַּרְעֹה֙ לֵאמֹ֔ר תְּנ֥וּ לָכֶ֖ם מוֹפֵ֑ת וְאָמַרְתָּ֣ אֶֽל־אַהֲרֹ֗ן קַ֧ח אֶֽת־מַטְּךָ֛ וְהַשְׁלֵ֥ךְ לִפְנֵֽי־פַרְעֹ֖ה יְהִ֥י לְתַנִּֽין׃ 



هل الطرح هنا بمعنى أنه كان يمسك عصاه أم انه كان يحمل عصاه على كتفه مثلاً؟!!


 وجاء في سفر الملوك الأول 14: 9​
9 وقد ساء عملك اكثر من جميع الذين كانوا قبلك فسرت وعملت لنفسك آلهة اخرى ومسبوكات لتغيظني وقد طرحتني وراء ظهرك 
9 וַתָּ֣רַע לַעֲשׂ֔וֹת מִכֹּ֖ל אֲשֶׁר־הָי֣וּ לְפָנֶ֑יךָ וַתֵּ֡לֶךְ  וַתַּעֲשֶׂה־לְּךָ֩ אֱלֹהִ֨ים אֲחֵרִ֤ים וּמַסֵּכוֹת֙ לְהַכְעִיסֵ֔נִי  וְאֹתִ֥י הִשְׁלַ֖כְתָּ אַחֲרֵ֥י גַוֶּֽךָ׃ 







ويمكننا أن نضع أمثلة كثيرة جداً على هذه المعاني التي لم يجرؤ أن يضعها النصراني،
كان هذا درس خفيف لكي لا يظن في نفسه القدرة التي ليست فيه..


وعليه نسأله، إذا كانت الكلمة تعني كل هذا، فلماذا إستشف منها سكينر هذا المعنى تحديداً؟





> وهو نفسه ما فهمه اليهود وشرحوه كما فهموه من الكلمة





> وهو نفسه ما فهمه اليهود وشرحوه كما فهموه من الكلمة، فقد أكد ترجوم يوناثان لسفر التكوين هذا الأمر :
> 
> הוו כיוון דמטו לפיתחא דמדברא אדכרו למטעי בתר פולחנא נוכראה ולקה ישמעאל באישא צמירתא  ושתי כל מיא עד דישלימו כל מיא מן קרווהא ואתחריך ואיתקליש ביסריה וסוברתיה ואישתלהיאת וקרת לדחלתא דאיבה ולא ענה יתה ומן יד טלקת ית ריבא תחות חד מן אילנייא  [35]
> 
> ...


طبعا هذا تلبيس صريح على القاريء، لن يمر، لأن نحن لسنا كإخوتك النصارى لا يعرفون أي شيء، 

1. النص الذي تأتي به هنا لا علاقة له أصلاً بأن إبراهيم وضع إسماعيل على كتف هاجر!
2. النص هنا لم يقل أنها حملته على كتفها أصلاً، بل بحسب ترجمتك انت قال  "حملته" ولا يشترط أن يكون الحمل على الكتف، بل يمكن أن يكون المقصود أنها  ساعدته أن يقوم بعدما كان مُعيي.
3. الذي يقول هنا أنها حملته، هو نص الترجوم (حسب ترجمتك) وبالتالي لو تريد توجيه إتهام أو نقد للترجوم، فلا إشكال لدي   هاها، بمعنى أن أصل الموضوع أنك تهاجم الكتاب المقدس وأنا أوضح لك خطأك في  فهمه، لكن لو تحول الموضوع من الكتاب المقدس للترجوم، فإبحث فيه مع نفسك  :59:
4. لماذا لم يقل الترجوم في النص الخاص بتكوين 21: 14، ما  قاله هنا؟ أي أنها "حملته"؟؟ أليس هذا دليلاً معاكساً يثبت أنهم في هذا  النص (تكوين 21: 14) لم يفهموا أنها حملته؟!! وإلا فلو فهموا هذا، فلماذا  لم يكتبوا؟!!


 
كنت قد قلت في ردي السابق:




> الآية الثالثة في هذا الموضوع  والتي من الممكن أن يستند عليها أي غير دارس للكتاب المقدس سواء في اللغة  العبرية للعهد القديم أو حتى بشكل منطقي عقلي صحيح ، هى :
> 
> Gen 21:18  قومي احملي الغلام وشدي يدك به لاني ساجعله امة عظيمة».
> 
> و أقول " غير دارس للكتاب المقدس سواء في اللغة العبرية للعهد القديم أو  حتى بشكل منطقي عقلي صحيح" لأن بالفعل من يستخدم هذه الآية للطعن في الكتاب  المقدس يكون هكذا و اكثر على أقل تقدير ، فهم يقولون ان النص هنا طالما  قال " احملي " اي معناه ان هاجر حملت ابنها اسماعيل _ مرة اُخرى _ وبالتالي  فهى يمكن أن تحمله في المرة الأولى ( التي ناقشناها بالفعل ) ! ، وحقيقةً  إن مثل هذا الإدعاء مثير للشفقة على مثل هذا المعترض فكلمة " احملي " لا  تعني أنها حملته بالكامل كما تحمل المرأة طفلها ( بالطبع هذا لو استبعدنا  اصلاً معنى الحمل الرمزي المعنوي أي حمل المسؤلية ، فلو اعتبرناه حمل  للمسؤلية لما وُجدت الشبهة أصلاً ! ) أو كما تحمل المرأة حقيبتها أو اي شيء  خفيف الوزن بل يمكن أن تعني أي مساعدة للرفع من الأرض ، فمثلاً النص  المقدس لم يقل أن " احمليه على كتفك " او احمليه بأي وسيله بل احمليه من  الأرض فأنا مثلا يمكن أن ارفع سيارة من على الأرض فهل هذا يعني اني ارفع  السيارة كلها بتمامها بكامل حملها فوق يدي بحيث انها لا تكون ملامسة للأرض  مطلقاً ؟! ، أم هذا يعني اني قمت برفع مقدمة السيارة فقط ولوقت قصير جداً  من على الأرض تماماً كما نرى في العاب القوى ؟! ، هل يعني الحمل ، أن  الحامل يحمل المحمول بتمامه فوق يده بحيث ألا يتلامس مع الأرض !؟ هذا عن  الجانب المنطقي ، وأما عن الجانب العبري فإني أستعجب من المعترض جداً ! ،  حيث ان هذه الكلمة المستخدمة في الآية 18 ( احملي ) هي نفسها المستخدمة في  الآية 16( ورفعت ) من حيث أصل الكلمة العبرية والتي تحمل رقم 5375 في قاموس  سترونج ، ففي الآية 16 يقول الوحي المقدس عنها أنها " رفعت صوتها " وفي  الآية 18 يقول الوحي المقدس لنا أن الملاك قال لها " احملي الغلام " وكلاهم  هو نفس الأصل في العبري فلماذا لم يعترض المعترض ويقول " كيف ترفع صوتها  على كتفها ؟! " ! ، أو فهنا في الآية 16 تم ترجمتها إلى " رَفع " وفي الآية  18 تم ترجمتها " حمَل " وفي الأولى رفعت الصوت أي يتكلم بشكل مجازي فالصوت  ليس كائن مادي ملموس لكي يُرفع من الأسفل للأعلى بشكل ملموس بل دليل على  انها العبدة الفقيرة قد نادت يهوه القدير ! ، فلماذا لم يعتبر المعترض ان "  حمل " هنا لا تعني المعنى الحرفي بل المجازي كسابقتها التي سبقتها بأيتين  فقط ؟! ، هذا من جهة المجاز واما من جهة أخرى فهو جهة الترجمة إلى " رفع "  فهل هناك مشكلة عقلية أو إستحالة منطقية في أن ترفع ام ابنها وهو على الأرض  بين الحياة والموت ؟! هل يظن ان امه كانت طفلة لا قوة لها على الإطلاق لكي  لا تستطيع حمله او كما نقول بالعامية " أن يتسند عليها " ؟! ، لا اعلم  لماذا عندما يأتي المعترض ليسأل ويعترض على الكتاب المقدس ينسى كل المعاني  وكل مغزي وكل مجاز يمكن أن يكون ! أهو الكيل بمكيالين ؟! ، على كلٍ سنرى  ماذا تخبرنا المعاجم العبرية عن هذه الكلمة.


فأريد  من حضراتكم أن تقوموا بإحصاء الحجج (الأسباب) التي سقتها هنا لكي أرد على  هذا الإدعاء، لأني سأضع لكم ما علق عليه وعلق عليه بماذا لتعرفوا الفرق بين  من هو يملك الأدلة والبراهين ومن يلعب على الإنترنت بتعليقات جوفاء على  أدلة لا يمكن نفضها..


المهم أني بعدما وضعت هذا الكلام وضعت القواميس التي تؤيد كلامي، فلم يقتبس  منها أي قاموس، ولا وضع هو قاموساً واحداً من عنده، ولكن جل ما فعله هو  أنه إقتبس عبارة من كلامي وعلق عليها تعليق ضعيف جدا، فقام بإقتباس:




> فيبدأ هذا الكذاب بالتدليس في بداية كلامه فيقول على الكلمة : " لاتعني انها حملته بالكامل كمل تحمل المراة طفلها " ويقول أيضاً : " او كما تحمل المراة حقيبتها او اي شيء خفيف الوزن بل يمكن ان تعني اي مساعدة للرفع من الارض ".
> 
> وهذا تدليس مفضوح من هذا الكذاب يفضحه كتابه نفسه الذي يؤمن به، فقد جاءت هذه الكلمة كما يقول العهد القديم :
> 
> ...


يتهمني أنا بالكذب والتدليس، وردي هو: رمتني بدائها وإنسلت!

ونصيحة مني له، لا تحاول أن تصفني بهذا قبل أن تسمع ردي على ما تدعيه كذب  وتدليس لأنك مادمت وصلت لنتيجة أني كذاب ومدلس، فانت مخطيء، وسأوضح لك  الأمر، فإنتظر لسماع ردي لكي لا يكون منظرك أقبح مما انت عليه..


المهم، هو علق على "لاتعني انها حملته  بالكامل كمل تحمل المراة طفلها" و "او كما تحمل المراة حقيبتها او اي شيء  خفيف الوزن بل يمكن ان تعني اي مساعدة للرفع من الارض"، وأنا أؤكد عليهما  مرة أخرى، بل واشدد عليهما..

ما هى الكلمة التي علقت عليها هذه التعليقات؟ هى كلمة  שְׂאִי  وهى تعني  كما أثبتُ وكما لم يستطع أن يقتبس -حتى- كلامي، تعني: أحملي، فهل الكلمة  تعني بعد ذاتها حمل الطفل؟! بالطبع لا، والدليل هو من النص الذي إستشهد به  هو نفسه، إذ جاء بعدها كلمة בְנֵֽךְ أي إبنك، فلو كانت الكلمة الأولى تعني  في حد ذاتها أحملي إبنك فلم يكن هناك حاجة لإضافة كلمة "إبنك" بعدها، لكن  لأنها كلمة مجردة فإحتاجت لمفعول به يوضحها، وأنا أسأله، ما الذي إستفدته  من هذا النص، في حين أن النص محل البحث نفسه يقول بشيء مثل هذا النص تماما،  حيث يقول "שְׂאִ֣י אֶת־הַנַּ֔עַר" فأنت كمن فسر الماء بعد جهد بالماء!!،  وهذا كالعادة لأنك مندفع ولم تفهم قصدي أصلاً.. ولكن أدعوك للقراءة بتأني  لكي تفهمه، ولن أوضح أكثر من هذا الآن..


الكلمة  שְׂאִי أصلها هو נָשָׂ، فتعالوا بنا لنتعرف على إستخدامها الكتابي:

 جاء في سفر الخروج 26: 26​ 
26 وكل النساء اللواتي انهضتهنّ قلوبهنّ بالحكمة غزلن شعر المعزى.

26 וְכָל־הַ֨נָּשִׁ֔ים אֲשֶׁ֨ר נָשָׂ֥א לִבָּ֛ן אֹתָ֖נָה בְּחָכְמָ֑ה טָו֖וּ אֶת־הָעִזִּֽים׃

 فهل هنا تعني أنهن سيحملن قلوبهن على أكتافهن أو سيرفعن قلوبهن؟ وجاء في سفر أخبار الأيام الأول 18: 11​ 
11 هذه ايضا قدسها الملك داود للرب مع الفضة والذهب الذي اخذه من كل الامم من ادوم ومن موآب ومن بني عمون ومن الفلسطينيين ومن عماليق.


11 גַּם־אֹתָ֗ם הִקְדִּ֞ישׁ הַמֶּ֤לֶךְ דָּוִיד֙ לַיהוָ֔ה עִם־הַכֶּ֙סֶף֙ וְהַזָּהָ֔ב אֲשֶׁ֥ר נָשָׂ֖א מִכָּל־הַגּוֹיִ֑ם מֵֽאֱד֤וֹם וּמִמּוֹאָב֙ וּמִבְּנֵ֣י עַמּ֔וֹן וּמִפְּלִשְׁתִּ֖ים וּמֵֽעֲמָלֵֽק׃
 وجاء في سفر أخبار الأيام الأول 27: 23​
23 ولم ياخذ داود عددهم من ابن عشرين سنة فما دون. لان الرب قال انه يكثر اسرائيل كنجوم السماء.  



23 וְלֹא־נָשָׂ֤א דָוִיד֙  מִסְפָּרָ֔ם לְמִבֶּ֛ן עֶשְׂרִ֥ים שָׁנָ֖ה וּלְמָ֑טָּה כִּ֚י אָמַ֣ר  יְהוָ֔ה לְהַרְבּ֥וֹת אֶת־יִשְׂרָאֵ֖ל כְּכוֹכְבֵ֥י הַשָּׁמָֽיִם׃    وجاء في سفر أخبار الأيام الثاني 11: 21​
21 واحب رحبعام معكة بنت ابشالوم اكثر من جميع نسائه وسراريه لانه اتخذ ثمانية عشر امرأة وستين سرية وولد ثمانية وعشرين ابنا وستين ابنة.  

21  וַיֶּאֱהַ֨ב רְחַבְעָ֜ם אֶת־מַעֲכָ֣ה בַת־אַבְשָׁל֗וֹם מִכָּל־נָשָׁיו֙ וּפִ֣ילַגְשָׁ֔יו כִּ֠י נָשִׁ֤ים שְׁמוֹנֶֽה־עֶשְׂרֵה֙ נָשָׂ֔א וּפִֽילַגְשִׁ֖ים שִׁשִּׁ֑ים וַיּ֗וֹלֶד עֶשְׂרִ֧ים וּשְׁמוֹנָ֛ה בָּנִ֖ים וְשִׁשִּׁ֥ים בָּנֽוֹת׃ 




 فهل هنا، رحبعام حمَل 18 إمرأة و60 سرية؟؟!! دا عملاق بقى؟!!وجاء في سفر أشعياء 53: 4​
4 لكن احزاننا حملها واوجاعنا تحملها ونحن حسبناه مصابا مضروبا من الله ومذلولا.  



 
4 אָכֵ֤ן חֳלָיֵ֙נוּ֙ ה֣וּא נָשָׂ֔א וּמַכְאֹבֵ֖ינוּ סְבָלָ֑ם וַאֲנַ֣חְנוּ חֲשַׁבְנֻ֔הוּ נָג֛וּעַ מֻכֵּ֥ה אֱלֹהִ֖ים וּמְעֻנֶּֽה׃ 



 
وجاء في سفر أشعياء 53: 12​
12 لذلك اقسم له بين الاعزاء ومع العظماء يقسم غنيمة من اجل انه سكب للموت نفسه وأحصي مع أثمة وهو حمل خطية كثيرين وشفع في المذنبين​ 



 
12 לָכֵ֞ן אֲחַלֶּק־ל֣וֹ בָרַבִּ֗ים וְאֶת־עֲצוּמִים֮ יְחַלֵּ֣ק שָׁלָל֒  תַּ֗חַת אֲשֶׁ֨ר הֶעֱרָ֤ה לַמָּ֙וֶת֙ נַפְשׁ֔וֹ וְאֶת־פֹּשְׁעִ֖ים נִמְנָ֑ה  וְהוּא֙ חֵטְא־רַבִּ֣ים נָשָׂ֔א וְלַפֹּשְׁעִ֖ים יַפְגִּֽיעַ׃  


 ونكتفي بهذا القليل، لعدم الإكثار على حضراتكم..



> فهؤلاء الخدم لم يدركوا حتى هذه اللحظة بين الشيء الجامد الملموس وبين غير المسلموس
> 
> لا يعرفون الفارق بين الجسد البشري وبين الصوت
> 
> ...


كان هذا السفة رداً (أو هكذا يظنه) على كلامي الذي قلت فيه:





> هذا عن الجانب المنطقي ، وأما عن الجانب العبري فإني  أستعجب من المعترض جداً ! ، حيث ان هذه الكلمة المستخدمة في الآية 18 (  احملي ) هي نفسها المستخدمة في الآية 16( ورفعت ) من حيث أصل الكلمة  العبرية والتي تحمل رقم 5375 في قاموس سترونج ، ففي الآية 16 يقول الوحي  المقدس عنها أنها " رفعت صوتها " وفي الآية 18 يقول الوحي المقدس لنا أن  الملاك قال لها " احملي الغلام " وكلاهم هو نفس الأصل في العبري فلماذا لم  يعترض المعترض ويقول " كيف ترفع صوتها على كتفها ؟!


ومدار كلامه،  أن نعم، نفس الكلمة يمكن إستخدامها بشكل مجازي وشكل حرفي، حيث أن الصوت ليس  شيء جامد ملموس وهذا الولد شيء جامد ملموس، ويكفي للرد على هذا الإدعاء أن  نورد أمثلة تدحض فكرته(وسنورد مثالاً واحداً لأنه فقط، فلا يستحق إلا  واحد):


جاء في سفر أخبار الأيام الثاني 11: 21

21 واحب رحبعام معكة بنت ابشالوم اكثر من جميع نسائه وسراريه لانه اتخذ ثمانية عشر امرأة وستين سرية وولد ثمانية وعشرين ابنا وستين ابنة.  

21  וַיֶּאֱהַ֨ב רְחַבְעָ֜ם אֶת־מַעֲכָ֣ה בַת־אַבְשָׁל֗וֹם מִכָּל־נָשָׁיו֙ וּפִ֣ילַגְשָׁ֔יו כִּ֠י נָשִׁ֤ים שְׁמוֹנֶֽה־עֶשְׂרֵה֙ נָשָׂ֔א וּפִֽילַגְשִׁ֖ים שִׁשִּׁ֑ים וַיּ֗וֹלֶד עֶשְׂרִ֧ים וּשְׁמוֹנָ֛ה בָּנִ֖ים וְשִׁשִּׁ֥ים בָּנֽוֹת׃ 




 فهل هنا، رحبعام حمَل 18 إمرأة و60 سرية؟؟!! دا عملاق بقى؟!!


الغريب أن هذا الشخص الأعمى قد أعطيته في  بحثي الأول رداً صريحاً على سؤاله الذي يسأله الآن والذي هو بخصوص رفع  الشيء الملموس وغير الملموس، فقد أعطيته مثالاً وقلت له:

بل أنظروا إلى هذا  المثال الصارخ ، يقول موسى النبي ( العدد 11 : 14 " لا اقدر انا وحدي ان  احمل جميع هذا الشعب لانه ثقيل عليّ " ) ، كل كلمة في هذا النص مهمة ولذلك  لن أقوم بتلوين أي كلمة دون الأخرى ، اولاً ، موسى يكلم الرب ويقول له ،  انه لا يستطيع وحده ، فهل كان يقصد أنه لو كان معه خمس رجاء اقوياء جداً  سيحملون هذا الشعب بسهولة !؟ وموسى يقول له أنه لا يقدر أن يحمل " جميع "  هذا الشعب ، فهل لو كان نصف او رُبع هذا الشعب كان سيحمله بسهولة ! ؟ ، وفي  النهاية يقول له موسى السبب ، لانه ثقبل علىّ ، فهل كان يحمله ووزنه  بيمزان ووجده ثقيل !؟

​فلم يجرؤ أن  يقترب من مثالي هذا (على الأقل) بل تركه وسأل ذات السؤال الذي عرفت أنه  سيسأله قبل أن يسأله بل وأجبت عليه، ولكي أثبت له انه حقاً لا يفهم، ولكي  يعرف أني لا اقصد شتمه فسأثبت له أني أقصد هذا المثال تحديداً وليس غيره،  وذلك لسبب بسيط جدا لم يلحظه، وفضّل الإستهزاء على أن يفهم، فقد إستهزأ  بكلامي وقال:




> فحتى تطبيقها* بالعربية* سهل
> 
> الفعل *رفع*
> 
> ...


إذن،  فهو يتكلم في أن هذا الأمر لا يحتاج العبرية، بل انه واضح في العربية،  أليس كذلك يا عزيزي؟ حسناً، ما لم تفهمه (كعادتك) هو أني وضعت هذا المثال  الخاص بموسى النبي خصيصاً لأنه به نفس الفعل العبري المستخدم في النص تكوين  21: 18!!، والذي تقوم انت بإستبساط الرد عليه بأن تقول أن هذا شيء محسوس  فبالتالي يكون حمله حمل حقيقي، وآخر شيء غير محسوس وبالتالي يكون حمله غير  حقيقي، ففي بحثي الأول أعطيتك مثال للشعب، وهو كيان محسوس، يمكن عدّه ووزنه  ...إلخ ومع ذلك موسى يقول أنه لا يقدر أن يحملهم (نفس الفعل العبري) وحده،  وهذا لأن وزنهم ثقيل!!

إذن فنظريتك كلها باطلة، لماذا؟ لأني -على الأقل للآن- أعطيتك مثالين بهما  أشياء غير محسوسة ومع ذلك لا تستطيع أن تقول ان الحمل هنا حمل حقيقي!!

ناهيك أنك هربت من الأمثلة الأخرى التي وضعتها لك:والآن ، ماذا لو إعتبرنا أن الترجمة " وجعل الولد على كتفها  " صحيحة ؟ ، أقول ، أتمنى ! ، فهناك في الكتاب المقدس أكثر من هذا الحِمل  بل وليست أحمالاً من الأساس ، ومع هذا لا يمكن أن يقل قائل بأي غرابة في  النص ! ، كيف ؟! سنرى ، لو ذهبنا إلى سفر الخروج ( 28 : 12 ) سنجده يقول "  وتضع الحجرين على كتفي الرداء حجري تذكار لبني اسرائيل. فيحمل هرون اسماءهم امام الرب على كتفيه  للتذكار" فهل يَعترض مُعترض ويقول " كيف يحمل هرون الأسماء على كتفيه ؟ "  بل " كيف يحمل هرون الأسماء أصلاً ؟! " هل يقول بهذا عاقل ! ، بالتأكيد هو  معنى مجازي ، بل لو رجعنا للخلف قليلاً سنجد ان هذه الأسماء سيتم نحتها على  حجرين ويحملهم هرون ، فهل هذا معناه أن هرون سيحمل الحجرين بالأسماء على  كتفيه ليل نهار فقط !؟ ، بالتأكيد لا ، المقصود هو حمل مسؤلية هذا الشعب  ككاهن لشعب بني إسرائيل ، فلماذا لا يعترض المُعترض هُنا ؟! فحمل الشيء على  الكتف لا يدل دوماً ان الكلام حرفي مادّي بل يجوز حمله على المجاز كما هو  واضح، مثال آخر ، جاء في سفر أيوب ( 31 : 34 – 36 ) ، " 34اذ رهبت جمهورا  غفيرا وروّعتني اهانة العشائر فكففت ولم اخرج من الباب35 من لي بمن يسمعني. هوذا امضائي ليجبني القدير. ومن لي بشكوى كتبها خصمي36فكنت احملها على كتفي. كنت اعصبها تاجا لي"، وهنا نسأل ، هل هذه الإهانات عندما قال " احملها على كتفي  " كان يقصد الكتف اليمين ام اليسار ؟! بالطبع يا اخوة تعبير مجازي يعبر  حملها معنوياً ولا يُصَد أبداً حملها على كتفه الجسدي ! ، ولمثال آخر مشهور  جداًفي العهد القديم ، سفر أشعياء النبي ( أشعياء 9 : 6 ) ، " لانه يولد  لنا ولد ونعطى ابنا وتكون الرياسة على كتفه ويدعى  اسمه عجيبا مشيرا الها قديرا ابا ابديا رئيس السلام " ، هل هنا ستكون  الرياسة على كتفه بشكل مادي ؟ أي هل يوجد شيء مادي يمكن أن يوضع على الكتف  اسمه " الرياسة " ؟! ام هذا تعبير عن السلطة والمجد !؟ فلماذا لا نجد  المعترض يعترض ان هذا غير منطقي !؟ ، ونعرض أمثلة سريعة لنفس الفكرة (  أشعياء 10 : 27 ، " ويكون في ذلك اليوم ان حمله يزول عن كتفك ونيره عن عنقك و يتلف النير بسبب السمانة " ) ، ( أشعياء 14 : 25 " ان احطم اشور في ارضي و ادوسه على جبال يفيزول عنهم نيره ويزول عن كتفهم حمله "  ) ، ( أشعياء 22 : 22 " وأجعل مفتاح بيت داود على كتفه فيفتح وليس من يغلق  ويغلق وليس من يفتح " ) ، بل أنظروا إلى هذا المثال الصارخ ، يقول موسى  النبي ( العدد 11 : 14 " لا اقدر انا وحدي ان احمل جميع هذا الشعب لانه  ثقيل عليّ " ) ، كل كلمة في هذا النص مهمة ولذلك لن أقوم بتلوين أي كلمة  دون الأخرى ، اولاً ، موسى يكلم الرب ويقول له ، انه لا يستطيع وحده ، فهل  كان يقصد أنه لو كان معه خمس رجاء اقوياء جداً سيحملون هذا الشعب بسهولة !؟  وموسى يقول له أنه لا يقدر أن يحمل " جميع " هذا الشعب ، فهل لو كان نصف  او رُبع هذا الشعب كان سيحمله بسهولة ! ؟ ، وفي النهاية يقول له موسى السبب  ، لانه ثقبل علىّ ، فهل كان يحمله ووزنه بيمزان ووجده ثقيل !؟ ما هذا  الكلام أيها المعترض !؟ ، لا أعرف لماذا عندما يأتي المسلم ويسأل في الكتاب  المقدس فإنه ينسى كل شيء عن التشبيهات والتعابير التي تشرح المعنى ويأخذ  الكلام بحرفية أشبة للضحك !! ، لن استرسل في هذه النقطة كثيراً فأنا أعتقد  انها اوضح من اللون الأبيض الذي هى مكتوبة عليه 


​فهل ستكتشف أنهم يقولون عليك رَجُلاً وترد على  البحث أم انك تأخذ كلمة من هنا وأخرى من هناك، وتحاول الرد عليهما بكلام  مضحك مثلك، وعندما أطحنهم لك يكون هذا انك رددت وانتهى الأمر؟ تماما مثل  موضوع سرجون، هل مازلت ترى نبوة فيه عن رسول الإسلام؟ :spor22:​


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 مايو 2013)

*كان هذا الجزء الأول من التعليق، وأما عن الجزء الثاني فهو لن يكون براحة الأول..*


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 مايو 2013)

في هذا الجزء سنرد  ردود سريعة مباشرة (ليست كاملة، ولو أراد المعترض النص الكامل فنضعه) على  عدد من الإدعاءات التي يتمسك بها ويلوّح بها من حين لآخر..

مثلا يقول أن النص نحوياً يحسم الأمر لصالح أن إبراهيم وضع إسماعيل على كتفها فترد تعليقات NET bible وتقول:It is unclear how “and the boy” relates syntactically to what precedes.

ورداً على الترجمات الخاطئة التي ترجمت النص بأن "وضع الولد على كتفها" يقول تفسير WBC:

Many modern commentators argue that the object of  “putting on her shoulder” is “the child” and suggest rearrangements of  the word order to make this a more probable rendering of the Hebrew (see  _Notes_). *However, this is unlikely*. *First*, it would be difficult to carry a large water-skin, bread, and a child, however young, on one’s back simultaneously. *Second*,  the angel later explicitly tells Hagar to take Ishmael by the hand (v  18). He was evidently old enough to walk. It seems likely then that  Abraham put the bread and water-skin on Hagar’s back so that she could  have her hands free to take Ishmael by the hand (so Jerome, Jacob). *Third*,  17:25; 21:12 (note the term “lad”) imply that Ishmael was well into his  teens by this time, in which case it would be most improbable that he  rode on his mother’s back! This last point is usually countered by  assigning chaps. 17 and 21 to different sources (P and E) and using it  as an argument for source analysis. But a theory that demands textual  emendation _and_ a superficial reading of the story is suspect.  
Wenham, G. J. (2002). _Vol. 2_: _Word Biblical Commentary  : Genesis 16-50_. Word Biblical Commentary (84). Dallas: Word, Incorporated.


وللرد على فهمه لكلام الذين ترجموا النص بأنه "والولد على كتفها" يقول ماثيو:

Either *(1)* Abraham places both the provisions and the child on Hagar’s shoulders, hence indicating Ishmael is *an infant* (e.g., ﻿NRSV﻿, ﻿NJPS﻿, ﻿NJB﻿, ﻿NAB﻿, ﻿REB﻿), or *(2)* he places only the provisions on her shoulders and gives over the boy, permitting Ishmael to *be older* (e.g., ﻿NIV﻿, ﻿NLT﻿, ﻿ASV﻿, ﻿HCSB﻿, ﻿NASB﻿, ﻿NKJV﻿).
إذن، فلا يوجد أي مشكلة، فلو كان طفلاً فلا يوجد أي غرابة، ولو كان كبيراً، فهو لم يضعه على كتفها أصلاً...

ثم ننتقل من هؤلاء، إلى اليهود، وتحديداً إلى سعديا الفيومي، وقبل أن أريك  ما قاله سعديا، سأنقل كلام أحد معلميك عنه حسب تعريفه به، لربما يكون هو  الآخر بالنسبة لك جاهل..


قال معلمك:



> أولًا : تعريف بالرابي سعاديا وبترجمتِه للتوراة:
> 
> 1) إن مِن أقدَم نُسَخ التوراةِ  التي وصلتنا , *وأكثرها دِقّةَ*  وأثراً وتأثيراً على اليهود والنصارى على  حدٍ سواء , وكانت السبب الرئيس  في حِفْظِ التوراة إلى يوْمِنا هذا ..هي التوراة التي ترْجمها سعيد الفيومي  إلى اللغة العربية من العبرية مباشرةً وكتبها بحروف عبْرية .. *لقد كان الجاؤون أعلم اليهود بالعبرية وأول من كان له معرفة علمية متخصصة بعبرية الكتاب المقدّس* , وأول من ألف معجماً في العبرية..
> 
> ...


وطبعاً، بعد هذا الكلام، لا أريد شيء أكثر منه (لإدانتهم)، وما  يهمني في كل هذا الحشو هو إعترافهم بأنه كان قوياً فتاكاً في العبرية،  إذاً، ماذا قال هذا الرجل (الأعلم بالعبرية) عن هذا النص محل البحث الآن؟

جاء في ترجمة التوراة الاسفار الخمسة  سعاديا بن يوسف الفيومي نص عبري طبعة 1893:






قال فيها:







يقول "... وأخذ طعاماً وقربة ما(ء) فدفعهما إلى هاجر وصيّر على عنقها *وأعطاها الصبي* ...."

إذن هذا الـ(قُم بنقل كل المديح الموجود عن هذا الرجل أعلاه وضعه هنا) فهم  من هذا النص العبري أن إبراهيم أعطى لهاجر إسماعيل، ولم يقل أنه وضعه على  كتفها"، فهل الآن سيصبح هذا الرجل لا يعرف أي شيء في اللغة العبرية وأنه  كافرو زنديق ...إلخ، لأنه قال هذا؟؟؟!!

الشاهد هنا، هو نفي ما إدعاء هذا النصراني بوجود دلالة نحوية أو لغوية في  النص العبري تجعل النص يقول أن إسماعيل تم وضعه على كتف هاجر..


هذه بضاعتكم رُدّت إليكم!

ويقول المفسر اليهودي راداك (لمزيد من المعلومات) في تفسيره للتوراة:






"والولد" ليذهب امامها ، لانه كان ابن خمسة عشر سنة


​ ويقول إبراهيم بن مير بن عزرا (لمزيد من المعلومات):

לחם וחמת מים* -
*נתן אל הגר ושם על שכמה ואמר לה קחי  אתך בנך וישלחה.

خبز وقربة ماء
اعطى لهاجر ووضع على كتفها وقال لها خذي معك ابنك وارسلها.
​​


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 مايو 2013)

الشيء المهم الآن  له،  لقد تحدثَ هو كثيراً عن عدم تفسير هذا النص مجازياً، أي بحمل هاجر  إبنها على كتفها بمعنى حمل مسئوليته، كما يقال إلى يومنا هذا، وسخر وشتم،  وسأخصص هذا الجزء الأخير لتربيته في هذا السياق، ألا وهو المجاز، لكن  المفاجئة الآن، هى أني عندما كنت أتصفح بروفايله على الفيس بوك، وجدت  حواراً بينه وبين شخص أسمه مسيحي مصري، وفي هذا الحوار حصراً تم تلقينه  درساً علمياً قاسياً ولكنه تحت نار هادئة، وأترككم مع الحوار ومن ثم تعليقي  عليه:







​ 
وأما عن تعليقي على هذا الحوار الممتع،

1. عندما سأله "مسيحي مصري" عن عدم صرفه للمعنى إلى المجاز، وبعد أن حاول  الظهور بمظهر من لم يفهل السؤال وبعد أن شرح له مسيحي مصري سؤاله بشكل أكثر  إيضاحاً، أجاب "طالما ان الحمل حقيقي بالنسبة للماء والخبز فبالتاكيد حمل الولد حقيقي
قواعد نحوية عبرية لا مناص منها"، وهى قاعدة لم يضع عليها دليل  واحد! ولا شبهة دليل حتى! ولا أعرف أين وضع هذه القواعد النحوية العبرية  التي عليها إستند في دعواه، والشاهد من تعليقي هذا هو كيف يكذب النصارى  (المسلمون) على أنفسهم أولا، ثم على تابعيهم.

2. بعد هذا قام "مسيحي مصري" بوضع نصين كل منهما يضرب بما قاله النصراني طارق بكل سهولة، فوضع له مسيحي مصري "ذوب في الفنجان قطعتين , وفي دمي ذوب وردتين" و "بيدي  حجـري بيدي كفني" وكل من هذين القولين نصفه الأول حقيقي يؤخذ على ظاهره  والآخر مجازي لا يؤخذ على ظاهره، وهو ما تكلم بعكسه تماما النصراني حيث أنه  إخترع قولا وأسماه قاعدة بأن "طالما ان الحمل حقيقي بالنسبة للماء والخبز فبالتاكيد حمل الولد حقيقي".

3. بعد هذا، سأله "مسيحي مصري" سؤالاً صريحاً مباشراً واضحاً وقال له "ف هل فيه قاعدة بتقول : ان يا اما الجملة على بعضها تفسيره " حرفي " يا اما الجملة على بعضها تفسيره " مجازي " ؟"  وهنا كان يجب على النصراني طارق أن يضع الدليل الذي إستند عليه في قوله  الأسبق، ولكنه لم يفعل! وهذا لكون هذه القاعدة (إن كانت قاعدة) وهمية (إلى  أن يثبتها)!

4.  بعد هذا تكلم النصراني طارق وإستشهد بما أسماه "قاعدة اخراج اللفظة من الحقيقة للمجاز عند اليهود" وهذه هى النقطة المهمة في كل تعليقي على هذا الحوار كله، فرد عليه مسيحي مصري بقوله " اللغة  " استقراء " و القواعد اللي اتحطت اتحطت للغات كلها , فمفيش حاجة  اسمها  قاعدة اخراج اللفظ عند اليهود ... القواعد واحدة  , و مفيش ف اي لغة ف   الدنيا حد يقول ( انا اسد ) فيفهم منه انه اسد حرفي" وبالطبع لا  يسعني إلا أن أذكركم بأن ردود "مسيحي مصري" تنهي على "هرتلة" النصراني طارق  مباشرة، فبالفعل لا يوجد في أي لغة أنه لو قال شخص عن نفسه "أنا أسد"  سيُفهم من كلامه أنه "الحيوان الأسد"، المهم، كان سؤال طارق الثاني له "هل تركيبة الابيات اللغوية نفس تركيبة النص في التوراة بمعني ان ما يصلح هنا يصلح هناك ام لا" فرد عليه مسيحي مصري " الشاهد ان الجملة ممكن نصها يكون حقيقي و نصها مجازي , و الا فهات العكس"، وهنا طلب واضح وصريح منه بأن يأتيه بعكس هذا الكلام، فلم يأت!!!

5. قال هو ردا على رد مسيحي مصري " انتي بتقولي ممكن وممكن
وانا بقولك ممكن بتاعتك غلط
والادلة ضدها : لغويا
نصية
عقلية

ايه هو بقي اللي عندك " عكس " كل دا
بصراحة انا كاتب كلام بادلة لا تاتيها باطل من امام او من خلف"، وهنا يجب  تذكيره هو أولا وحضراتكم بأنه لا يوجد ولا أدلة لغوية ولا نصية ولا عقلية  تثبت ما يقول، أي تثبت أنه لا يمكن أن تكون الجملة تحتوي على جزء حقيقي  وجزء مجازي،  الغريب أنه يدعي أن قد كتب هذا الكلام بأدلة لا تأتيها  الباطل!! وأقول له، بل لم ينظر إليها الحق فضلا عن أن يأتيها! 

بعد هذا سأله مسيحي مصري سؤال صريح وقال له "في قواعد اخراج اللفظ من الحقيقة للمجاز حاجة اسمها قرينة الاقتضاء : تعرفها ؟" فيبدو أن النصراني طارق قد فهم إلى ماذا يرمي مسيحي مصري، فأجاب وقال "اعرفها 
ميرا خلي بالك ومش تقعي في نفس الخطأ
انا بتكلم عن نص عبري
مش تعملي زي صاحبنا وتعربي نص الفانديك
خلي بالك"

وهو هنا يشير إليّ في الغالب، ويكذب (لو كان يشير لي) إذ أني لم أقم بإعراب  نص الفانديك!!، المهم أنه قال أنه يعرف قاعدة قرينة الإقتضاء، وبإختصار  هذه القاعدة تعني أنه لا يجوز إخراج معنى النص من معناه الحرفي أو مقصده  الحرفي الصريح إلى معنى مجازي إلا بقرينة تجعل تفسيره الحرفي لا يصح..

بعد ذلك يقول النصراني طارق إلى مسيحي مصري "هل قراتي  الرياض والحدائق ليعقوب القرقساني" ويكمل "سالتك عنه لانك لو قريتي فيه هتلاقي ان كلامك اعلاه مش مظبوط" وهذا كذب صريح أو عدم فهم (كما سيظهر) لكلام القرقساني!

وها هى الصفحة التي يتحدثون عنها :






والفقرة تقول:
  "ان الكتاب بإسره  على ظاهره إلا ما لحق ظاهره فساداً وإبهام مناقضه، فإذا كان ذلك أو غيره  مما يوجب له أن يخرج الظاهر وذلك مثل أن يتقدمه كلام أو يكون بعده كلام  يوجب له ذلك إحتيج حينئذ إلى إخراجه (عن ظاهره)"​​ويبدو أنه قد فهم إلى ماذا يرمي مسيحي مصري ولذا قال له بعدها:






> ميرا عشان نختصر القصة انا عارف انتي عاوزة توصلي ايه
> فين سبب اخراجه عن الظاهر زي ما بيقول القرقساني
> والا هيكون غاية الفساد على حد قوله


فبعدها رد عليه مسيحي مصري وقال له:



> دلوقتي النص بيقول ان ( هاجر حملت اسماعيل على كتفها )
> اللي شايف ان ظاهر النص مرفوض عقلا من المسيحيين جعل النص مجازي ( هاجر حملت مسئولية اسماعيل على كتفها )
> و ده مطابق لشرط القرقساني و لدلالة الاقتضاء عند الاصوليين و للكتاب نفسه لانه استخدم ( الحمل على الكتف ) بمعنى الحيازة و المسئولية
> اما معنى الحيازة موجود ف (  اشعياء 9 : 6   لانه يولد لنا ولد و نعطى ابنا و تكون الرياسة على كتفه )
> اما معنى المسئولية موجود ف ( مت 23 : 4   فانهم يحزمون احمالا ثقيلة عسرة الحمل و يضعونها على اكتاف الناس )




بعد هذا الصعق المبين لطارق، كما يتم صعق الناموس تماماً، لم يجد ما يرد به إلا أن يقول:




> كلام جميل
> قدمت ادلتي في الموضوع
> عبريا
> نصيا
> ...


وهذا ربما أغبى رد رأيته في حياتي، لماذا؟

لأنه لو كان كلام مسيحي مصري صحيحاً لأنتفت الشبهة تماماً من بدايتها، إذ  أن مبعث الشبهة هو "إستحالة أن يكون إسماعيل الشاب على كتف أمه" فلو فُهِمَ  أنها حملت مسئوليته، ولم تحمله هو، ما كان هناك شبهة أصلا إذ أنه ليس  بمستغرب أن تحمل الأم مسئولية إبنها ولو كان إبن 100 عام!!!،.. هذا أولاً..


ثانياً: يدعي كذبا أنه قدم أدلة في موضوعه، وهذا كذب صريح، فعندما حاول  الإقتراب لمسألة الحمل المجازي هرب منها سريعا وقال أن هذا كلام لم يقل به  العلماء وبالتالي لم يتعرض له وهرب منه سريعا، وهنا عندما تم إثبات الكلام  من شخص يعتبره هو حُجة (إذ أنه هو من ذكر هذا الرجل وهذا الكتاب تحديدا)،  فلم يجرؤ أن يناقشه أيضاً بل هرب لما أسماه "موضوع" وفي الحقيقة هو لم  يناقش هذا الأمر مطلقاً، ولا قدم أي شبهة دليل (فضلا عن دليل) ينفي هذا  الحمل المجازي!!




وهنا ينتهي تعليقي على هذا الحوار وأذكر مسيحي مصري على هذا الدرس القاسي جدا له..


*نقطة أخيرة أريد أن أسأله فيها وليته يجب بدليل من اقوال العلماء،،

لماذا لا يتم فهم النص بإعتبار أن إبراهيم أخذ خبز وقربة ماء وأعطى لهاجر  والولد، بمعنى أن يكون الولد قد أخذ مع أمه الخبز وقربة الماء؟!!*


إلى هنا إنتهى تعليقي، وإن عادوا عدنا..

كل عام وحضراتكم بخير :smile02


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 مايو 2013)

أخيراً، أحب أن  أقول لك، حاول محاولة أخرى، الأولى الخاصة بوجود نبوة لنبي الإسلام في النص  الذي يقول "وحي من بلاد العرب" لم تفلح في إثبات حتى شبهة دليل، والآن هذه  المرة، لم تفلح في إثبات أن الجارية هاجر حملت إبنها إسماعيل على كتفها في  النص (تكوين 21: 14)....

وكما قلتُ سابقاً..

Try again...​


----------



## apostle.paul (23 مايو 2013)

.”*مانا قولتلك قبل كدا دول دون المستوى وفشلة مصدقتنيش 

متردش عليهم وخلينا فى المهم دى مواضيع عفى عنها الزمن

المهم هكتبلك ملخص للموضوع من اوله لاخره

**ملخص الموضوع*​* يتعلق الموضوع بالعدد الوارد فى سفر التكوين "فَبَكَّرَ  إِبْرَاهِيمُ صَبَاحًا وَأَخَذَ خُبْزًا  وَقِرْبَةَ مَاءٍ وَأَعْطَاهُمَا  لِهَاجَرَ، وَاضِعًا إِيَّاهُمَا عَلَى  كَتِفِهَا، وَالْوَلَدَ،  وَصَرَفَهَا. فَمَضَتْ وَتَاهَتْ فِي بَرِّيَّةِ بِئْرِ سَبْعٍ "  ويتسال كيف تقوم هاجر بحمل ابنها وهو فى هذا السن على كتفها ويقفز المسلم  الى استنتاجاته الرهيبة وهى ان النص محرف وفاسد نظرا لبعض المشاكل النفسية  التى يعانى منها
ردنا كان على محورين 
1-المحور الاول ان حسب النص العبرى يمكن ان يفهم كلمة والولد مرتبطة لغويا  بالفعل اعطى وليس وضع فتكون جملة " والولد " معناها " اعطى لها الولد مع  الخبز والماء " وليس وضع الولد


2-المحور الثانى ان اردنا ان نفهم جملة " والولد " مقترنة بالفعل وضع بمعنى  انه وضع الولد على كتفها فلا يمكن فهم النص حرفيا لان هذا المعنى فاسد لا  يستقيم حسب سياق الحدث فوجب اخراجه من اطار الحرفية لاطار المجاز بمعنى حمل  المسؤلية وليس حمل جسدى حقيقى وانتهى الموضوع

ثم نفاجا ان هناك مسلم يعانى من مشاكل نفسية مازال يدور فى فلك هذا الموضوع  بكل سذاجة وطفولية محاولا بكل الطرق ان يكذب حرفا واحدا قد كتب فى هذا  الموضوع فكان رده هزيلا جدا

اولا حاول ان ينفى ارتباط حملة " الولد " بالفعل اعطى لغويا واصر اصرارا  عنيفا على انها مرتبطة بالفعل وضع وهذا ما تم الرد عليه من قبل زمرة من  العلماء اكدوا انهم يمكن فهم النص بالمعنين وهنا ينتهى الموضوع للابد
واقدم لك مرجع اخر يقول بنفس ما نقوله
فى التفسير الامريكى الجديد يقول
جملة والولد يمكن ان تقرا مع اى من الافعال السابقة وضع او اعطى او ارسلها 
 Mathews, K. A.: Genesis 11:27-50:26.  electronic ed. Nashville : Broadman & Holman Publishers, 2007,  c2005 (Logos Library System; The New American Commentary 1B)



ونفس المرجع اكد انه من الافضل ان نقبل النص الماسورى بوضع جملة والولد كمفعول به ثان للفعل اعطى فيكون المعنى انه اعطاها الولد

**﻿ it is best to accept the ﻿MT﻿ text, translating “the boy” as the second object of “gave,” thus “and [he] gave her the boy *​*ونفس المرجع وضع قائمة بالتراجم التى تتبعت النص الماسورى ووضعت جملة والولد كفعول به ثانى للفعل اعطى هلى الترجمات الاتية  **ASV﻿, ﻿NASB﻿, ﻿NKJV *
*﻿ 
**The ﻿ASV﻿, ﻿NASB﻿, ﻿NKJV﻿ interpret the phrase as the second object of “gave,” e.g., “and gave them to Hagar, putting them on her shoulder, and gave her the boy*​

*  اما الشق الثانى وهو كيف انك فهمت الحمل فى النص الاول على انه حمل حقيقى  وبالنسبة لاسماعيل مجازى وقد ردينا ايضا بزمرة العلماء الذين اكدوا اننا لو  فهمنا النص بالطريقة الحرفية سيكون معنى فاسد وسيواجهنا اسئلة بلا حل فيجب  فهمه بالمعنى الرعوى انه حمل الرعاية والمسؤلية
  ما قاله العالم فيكتور هامليتون  اذ هو تبنى نظرة ان الخبز  والماء والولد مقترنين بالفعل اعط** وقال ان  بالنسبة للخبز  والماء وضعهما على ظهرها لكن بالنسبة للولد وضع مسؤليته عليها *
*Both “bread/water” and “child” serve as direct objects of nāṯan. Abraham places the physical provisions on her back and entrusts their son and his welfare to Hagar’s care *
*Hamilton, Victor P.: The Book of Genesis. Chapters 18-50. Grand Rapids, MI : Wm. B. Eerdmans Publishing Co., 1995 (The New International Commentary on the Old Testament), S. 82*
​ *
وهو نفس ما قاله ناحوم سيرنا
ان على كتفها تشير فقط للخبز والماء
*
* over her shoulder  This refers only to the bread and water container *
*Sarna, Nahum M.: Genesis. Philadelphia : Jewish Publication Society, 1989 (The JPS Torah Commentary), S. 147*
​ *  اما عن استشهاده بتفسير راشى فهو لا يتخطى مجرد " اسرائيليات " مثلها مثل  الطبرى فى كثير من تخاريفه لم يقدم دليل كتابى عن حدوتة " الحمى " وقدمنا  تفاسير يهودية اخرى فهمت النص كما يجب ان يفهم 

خلاصة القول ان هذا النص الثابت لا يقول باى حال من الاحوال بحمل صبى يبلغ  من العمر 14 عاما على كتف امه لا منطقيا ولا لغويا ولا باى طريقة فى الكون  تقول ان هذا هو التفسير الوحيد للنص فالمفسر المحايد حينما يقرا النص ويكون  له اكثر من نظرة فلابد وان يختار النظرة الاكثر معقولية ومنطقية فلا يوجد  سبب يجعلنى اترك النظرة العقلانية للنص واذهب لافتراض امور غير منطقية 

سقط الاخ النصرانى _ هداه المسيح للحق _ فى اكبر خطأ حوارى وهو ظنه ان التفسير الذى قدمه هو  التفسير الافضل والوحيد للنص وهذا هو لب الموضوع ليس فقط لنفى تفسيره الغير  منطقى بل لنعلمه ان اسس التفسير لا تكون بهذة الطريقة وطالما يوجد طرق  اكثر منطقية لفهم النص فلماذا اللجوء لتفاسير لا منطقية وحتى العلماء الذين  تبنوا النظرة الاولى وهى الحمل الحقيقى وضعوا مشاكل منطقية  ستواجه من  يتبنون هذة النظرة

انتهى الموضوع ونتمنى ان يذهب ويبحث عن مواضيع اكثر نقدية واكثر اهمية بدل  من التشبث بتفاهات عفى عليها الزمن وتم سحقها بدل المرة مليون  *


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 يونيو 2013)

14 Then Abraam rose in the morning and took bread loaves and a skin of water and gave them to Hagar and put them on her shoulder, along with the child and sent her away. And when she departed she  began wandering about the wilderness over against  the well of the oath. 

:t32:

​


----------

